# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Nouveaut] Nouveau systme de rangs bas sur des points

## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous, chers membres du Club Developpez.com.  ::): 

Comme vous le savez certainement, actuellement les rangs et les titres des membres sont bass sur une donne unique : le nombre de messages. Ce systme est simple, et utilis sur la plupart des autres forums, mais en fait il est trop simpliste. Comment peut-on valuer le niveau d'un membre avec seulement le compteur de messages ? Il faut en effet tenir compte des choses suivantes :

- Un membre qui participe au forum en rpondant aux discussions des autres devrait tre considr comme de plus grand niveau que quelqu'un qui pose des centaines de questions et ne participe que sur les discussions qu'il a lui-mme ouvertes ; pourtant actuellement le nombre de messages ne distingue pas le premier cas du second, et on peut se retrouver avec des membres experts qui sont en ralit plutt experts en je-pose-mon-problme-sur-le-forum.

- La participation d'un membre sur le forum ne se limite pas ncessairement aux messages posts. Il y a plein d'autres manires de participer, comme par exemple voter pour les messages particulirement pertinents, faire de mme sur les discussions les plus intressantes, proposer des actualits, crire des articles, ... Pour un modrateur, le temps qu'il passe  rendre votre forum prfr aussi propre que possible devrait galement tre rcompens. Mais avec un simple compteur de messages, tout ce type de participation est honteusement ignor.

- Rcemment a t mis en place un systme de votes sur messages destin  rcompenser les messages les plus intressants (et pnaliser les messages sans intrt). Mais actuellement,  part visualiser en vert les messages bien nots, les auteurs des messages bien nots ne reoivent aucune rcompense pour leurs efforts  faire des bons messages, car pour le systme actuel 1 message bien not = 1 message mal not.

Donc aprs tout cela, vous tes, je l'espre, d'accord avec moi que le systme actuel ne vaut pas grand chose. H bien, aujourd'hui, a va changer !

Dsormais, les rangs et les titres des membres vont tre calculs non plus sur un nombre de messages, mais sur un nombre de *points*. Ces points reprsentent un score de participation qui est calcul suivant diffrents critres de participation.

Vous trouverez le dtail de la formule de calcul dans ce message (toujours  jour en fonction de l'volution de la formule de calcul).

Aucun message situ dans la taverne, un de ses sous-forums ou le forum politique n'est pris en compte (y compris pour les votes de messages).

Le nombre de points est dsormais disponible  gauche de chaque message, sous le nombre de messages, ainsi que sur votre profil, en haut  droite dans le cadre "Mini-statistiques". De plus, vous pouvez cliquer sur le nombre de points de n'importe qui pour obtenir  tout moment le dtail du calcul des points.

Attention, le calcul des points n'est pas instantan pour des raisons de performances. En rgle gnrale, sauf lors d'oprations de recalcul, il vous suffit d'attendre quelques minutes avant que votre dcompte de points soit  jour.

Les privilges Membre s'obtiennent dsormais avec 25 points et non plus 50 messages. Notez que si vous aviez reu les privilges Membres pour 50 messages mais que maintenant vous avez moins de 25 points, vous conserverez nanmoins vos privilges membres.  :;): 

Les titres utilisateurs et rangs sont les mmes que prcdemment mais les nouveaux seuils sont exprims en points et ont t ajusts pour tenir compte de la rpartition actuelle des points et tenir compte du fait que le forum a bien volu depuis la mise en place des rangs en vigueur depuis 2002. Il est dsormais plus facile de devenir Membre du Club (avec les privilges associs), et les rangs les plus levs plus difficiles  atteindre.

Les graphismes des rangs ont galement t amliors ! Ils sont dsormais plus gros et, j'ose esprer, plus modernes et jolis. Le principe reste le mme cependant : d'abord la barre de progression, ensuite les carrs, ensuite les toiles jaunes.

Il se peut que certains d'entre vous trouvent le systme futile. Vous n'avez pas tort, ce n'est pas le plus important. Vous avez tout  fait le droit de vous moquer perduement de votre titre, votre rang ou votre nombre de points. Il nous paraissait important cependant de proposer un meilleur systme que le systme bas sur le nombre de messages pour tre plus juste envers les membres contributeurs. Libre  vous maintenant d'en tenir compte ou pas. Vous pouvez considrer le systme comme ludique si vous le souhaitez. Ce n'est pas un concours, ce n'est pas un classement, mais juste une volution positive et plus juste du systme qui existe depuis les dbuts du forum.

Enfin certaines personnes peuvent objecter que le systme peut tre perverti par des personnes cherchant  maximiser leur nombre de points de manire malhonnte. Il est vrai, le risque existe. Mais tout systme, quel qu'il soit, peut tre abus. Sachez cependant que notre quipe veillera au grain et n'hsitera pas  sanctionner ceux qui abusent.  :;): 

Excellente navigation sur les forums de Developpez.com !  ::D: 

Remerciements  :
- Anomaly pour le dveloppement du nouveau systme  points
- Celira pour les nouveaux graphismes des rangs barres de progression
- Anomaly pour les nouveaux graphismes des rangs carrs
- Anomaly, Netah25 et Eric Sigoillot pour les nouveaux graphismes des rangs en toiles jaunes

----------


## Anomaly

Le systme vient d'tre lanc et un recalcul gnral doit tre fait. Ce recalcul va prendre environ 48 heures. Durant cette priode, les points ne seront pas ncessairement exacts, les dtails pas forcment disponibles, les rangs et titres graphiques pas  jour pour tout le monde et les mises  jours de points ne se feront pas encore.

Une fois ce dlai pass, le systme fonctionnera  plein rgime et les mises  jour se feront dans les minutes qui suivent.  ::):  Merci  tous pour votre patience.  ::ccool:: 

*Note : si rien ne se passe quand vous cliquez sur le nombre de points, forcez le rafrachissement avec Ctrl-F5.*

----------


## andry.aime

::ccool::  Un grand merci  vous tous pour ce super boulot.  ::bravo:: 
 ::chin::   ::lahola::   ::chin::

----------


## khayyam90

Merci pour cette fonctionnalit que nous attendions srement tous depuis longtemps  ::ccool::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bravo  toutes l'quipe pour la fonctionnalits, vous faites du bon boulot  ::ccool:: 

Remarques (pardon, je critique facilement):



> 0,1 point par vote message envoy
> 0,1 point par note discussion envoye


Je ne sais pas si ce sera suffisant pour pousser les gens  voter. J'aurai vu 0.5 ... ou alors, s'il faut mettre les deux au mme niveau , 0.2.
Mais bon ... Vous avez trs certainement trs bien rflchi  cela  ::): 




> + 10 % si ge renseign (ncessite de renseigner la date de naissance complte et de choisir d'afficher au moins l'ge)
> + 10 % si nom et prnom remplis ensembles


Par contre, a ... je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est trs sain. Cela "oblige" de manire indirect,  rajouter leurs vrai noms et date de naissance ... chose que l'on ne voulait peut tre pas laisser trainer sur internet. (Je ne suis pas vraiment le mieux plac pour dire cela)

Bon, j'arrte de dire des choses, encore bravo pour cette fonctionnalit  ::): 

(Plaisanterie: On enlve 1 point par fautes d'orthographes ?)

EDIT: Et on pourrai avoir 1 point par ami (ou 0.5), et aussi 0.1 par groupe intgr ... et peut tre mme 0.1 par message dans le groupe ?
Et les albums photos ?
Et et et ... * reois un coup de pole * ...

----------


## Marcos Ickx

Bravo pour tout ce que vous faites.

 ::lahola::

----------


## gorgonite

::bravo::  ce systme ne peut qu'amliorer le systme de rang actuel

----------


## Atomya Rise

Un trs grand merci pour ce nouveau systme !! C'est vraiment super  :;):  !!  ::king:: 

 ::bravo::   ::bravo::  !!

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Belle initiative...

Chapeau bas!

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Par contre, a ... je ne sais pas vraiment si c'est trs sain. Cela "oblige" de manire indirect,  rajouter leurs vrai noms et date de naissance ... chose que l'on ne voulait peut tre pas laisser trainer sur internet. (Je ne suis pas vraiment le mieux plac pour dire cela)


Ca oblige pas a *encourage* nuance  ::mouarf:: .
Ceci est un choix purement Marketing, c'est pour nous mettre  niveau vis  vis des rseaux sociaux Pro gnralistes. A savoir que le Club developpez est aussi un rseau social Pro mais spcialis sur le secteur informatique, exemple voir les groupes sociaux proposs par le Club.

En fait la ralit c'est l'inverse de ce que tu as crit  : nous avons dcid de ne pas obliger la saisie de ces informations, contrairement  d'autres rseaux sociaux, justement pour permettre  tous ceux qui le souhaitent de continuer  poster sous pseudo, et nous respectons totalement ce choix, mais pour se mettre  niveau vis  vis des autres rseaux sociaux Pro nous avons dcid d'encourager la saisie des infos type rseau social Pro, mais a reste une option pas une obligation  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> Ca oblige pas a *encourage* nuance .
> Ceci est un choix purement Marketing, c'est pour nous mettre  niveau vis  vis des rseaux sociaux Pro gnralistes. A savoir que le Club developpez est aussi un rseau social Pro mais spcialis sur le secteur informatique, exemple voir les groupes sociaux proposs par le Club.
> 
> En fait la ralit c'est l'inverse de ce que tu as crit  : nous avons dcid de ne pas obliger la saisie de ces informations, contrairement  d'autres rseaux sociaux, justement pour permettre  tous ceux qui le souhaitent de continuer  poster sous pseudo, et nous respectons totalement ce choix, mais pour se mettre  niveau vis  vis des autres rseaux sociaux Pro nous avons dcid d'encourager la saisie des infos type rseau social Pro, mais a reste une option pas une obligation


Mais, nous ne parlons pas des date de naissance (ge), qui, si je puis me permettre n'est pas vraiment utile pour un tel forum.  moins que, un recruteur passe...

----------


## Auteur

> Mais, nous ne parlons pas des date de naissance (ge), qui, si je puis me permettre n'est pas vraiment utile pour un tel forum. * moins que, un recruteur passe...*


je ne vois pas le rapport  ::koi::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Mais, nous ne parlons pas des date de naissance (ge), qui, si je puis me permettre n'est pas vraiment utile pour un tel forum.  moins que, un recruteur passe...


Quand vous discutez avec quelqu'un l'age est au contraire trs utile pour savoir  qui vous avez  faire, mais a reste une option. Quand aux recruteurs ils sont trs nombreux  chasser les ttes sur developpez.com et c'est effectivement aussi une information importante pour eux.

Cot rseau social c'est chouette pour fter les anniversaires  ::chin:: , certains adorent, d'autres dtestent, tout ceci est au choix.

Une fois de plus vous tes libre de faire ce que vous voulez, le nouveau systme de rangs sera pour vous soit sans importance, soit juste une information, soit un jeux ludique, mais quoi qu'il en soit  ne pas prendre au srieux  :;):

----------


## Code62

Sympa  ::): 

Je me retrouve avec deux fois plus de points que de messages, et a me donne la possibilit de commenter ici, ce que je n'aurais pu faire avant 31 messages de plus sous l'ancien systme  ::P: 

Petite suggestion: il pourrait tre intressant de sanctionner les "doubles-posts" (deux messages du mme auteur l'un  la suite de l'autre dans un laps de temps limit), en vitant de faire gagner 2 points, mais peut-tre de faire +1/-1 ou  +1/0

----------


## Eric2a

Salut,




> *+ 20 %* si abonn  la newsletter


C'est enorme !  ::D: 


Bravo pour ce forum.

----------


## Anomaly

Si vous tes intresss par l'aspect graphique des nouveaux rangs ou les nouveaux seuils en points pour atteindre les nouveaux rangs, la discussion explicative a t mise  jour.

Bonne lecture  tous.  ::ccool::

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Bon boulot, flicitations. ::bravo:: 
 ::merci::   Anomaly et  tous ceux qui ont particip  ce systme et  ceux qui ont dcid de le mettre en place.

----------


## michel.di

Nouveau systme trs intressant, rcompensant plus les efforts fournis!  ::):

----------


## danielhagnoul

Bonsoir

Bravo, belle initiative. Elle encouragera sans doute la reconnaissance du travail d'autrui.  ::applo::

----------


## pottiez

Super

Merci  vous tous encore une fois pour le travail accompli  ::ccool:: 

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## pseudocode

Yesssss !!   Star-racing Season 2 !

DVP relance le star-racing avec son nouveau systme de points. Les rgles de comptage ne sont pas sans me rappeler les tables de AD&D.  ::aie:: 

Flicitation pour le boulot ralis !  ::ccool::

----------


## JPhi33

Bravo pour cette initiative et ce travail de qualit  ::applo::

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

Je pense galement que c'est une bonne initiative pour rcompenser ceux qui participent et aident la communaut.

Cependant, il ne faudrait pas que cela tourne au "concours". Qui dit points ou notations dit abus ou triche. Peut-tre faudra-t-il affiner prochainement le barme en fonction des nouveaux comportements qui vont apparatre.

Dans tous les cas, cela va donner un coup de boost  l'ensemble des sites/forums de Dveloppez. Et a, on ne peut pas s'en plaindre  ::ccool:: 

*[edit]* Je n'ai pas vu la publication de critique de livre dans la barme. C'est considr comme un actualit ou c'est un oubli ? *[/edit]*

----------


## Ivelios

Trs bonne initiative je trouve.

Par contre a ne change pas grand chose pour moi : 
680 messages -> 685 points  ::aie:: 

Encore BRAVO  ::lahola::  !

----------


## Invit

trs bonne initiative !!

Sauf que *le nombre de points n'est pas visible dans l'onglet Statistiques d'un profil utilisateur* comme c'est le cas pour le nombre de messages.

Faudra penser  le mettre je pense non ? ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

> le nombre de points n'est pas visible dans l'onglet Statistiques d'un profil utilisateur


Il est dj prsent dans l'encart "Mini-Statistiques" du profil qui est visible quelque soit la page o on est sur le profil.

----------


## Atomya Rise

> Je pense galement que c'est une bonne initiative pour rcompenser ceux qui participent et aident la communaut.
> 
> Cependant, il ne faudrait pas que cela tourne au "concours". Qui dit points ou notations dit abus ou triche. Peut-tre faudra-t-il affiner prochainement le barme en fonction des nouveaux comportements qui vont apparatre.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, cela va donner un coup de boost  l'ensemble des sites/forums de Dveloppez. Et a, on ne peut pas s'en plaindre





> Une fois de plus vous tes libre de faire ce que vous voulez, le nouveau systme de rangs sera pour vous soit sans importance, soit juste une information, soit un jeux ludique, mais quoi qu'il en soit  ne pas prendre au srieux


Mme si cela devient un concours, je ne pense pas que ca durera trs sincrement. 
Chacun va mettre sa propre opinion, ainsi que sa propre vision de la chose.
Je me range du ct de la rflexion de Marc Lussac sur ce sujet. 
Mme si certains prennent ce systme comme "un jeu ludique" cela ne pourra que les faire s'intresser davantage  DVP  :;):  et au fur et  mesure du temps, deviendront certainement de trs bons membres  :;):  ou dans le cas contraire... des sujets  modrer  ::aie:: 

Dans tous les cas, moi, j'adore  ::D:  vive Anomaly et toute l'quipe  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Invit

> Il est dj prsent dans l'encart "Mini-Statistiques" du profil qui est visible quelque soit la page o on est sur le profil.


Merci j'avais pas remarqu.

Est ce qu'il existe quelque part o on peut voir le classement global des utilisateurs c'est  dire qui est 1er, 2me ainsi de suite ?

----------


## mteirek_m

C'est une bonne ide, pourquoi pas.




> .../
> 
> Voici le dtail de la formule de calcul des points :
> 
> *0 point* par discussion cre
> *0 point* par rponse dans votre propre discussion
> *1 point* par rponse dans une discussion qui n'est pas la vtre
> *1 point* par discussion marque rsolue
> *1 point* par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages
> ...


La oui cela me parait logique







> Tout cela est additionn et un sous-total est calcul.  ce sous-total sont ajouts d'ventuels bonus en fonction des trois vnements suivants :
> *+ 10 %* si ge renseign (ncessite de renseigner la date de naissance complte et de choisir d'afficher au moins l'ge)
> *+ 10 %* si nom et prnom remplis ensembles


Mais la je ne vois pas la logique ?
Mon age, nom et prenom, cela peut interesser quelqu'un ici ??

----------


## Atomya Rise

> Mais la je ne vois pas la logique ?
> Mon age, nom et prenom, cela peut interesser quelqu'un ici ??


Et ci-dessous, la rponse  ::aie::  




> Ca oblige pas a *encourage* nuance .
> Ceci est un choix purement Marketing, c'est pour nous mettre  niveau vis  vis des rseaux sociaux Pro gnralistes. A savoir que le Club developpez est aussi un rseau social Pro mais spcialis sur le secteur informatique, exemple voir les groupes sociaux proposs par le Club.
> 
> En fait la ralit c'est l'inverse de ce que tu as crit  : nous avons dcid de ne pas obliger la saisie de ces informations, contrairement  d'autres rseaux sociaux, justement pour permettre  tous ceux qui le souhaitent de continuer  poster sous pseudo, et nous respectons totalement ce choix, mais pour se mettre  niveau vis  vis des autres rseaux sociaux Pro nous avons dcid d'encourager la saisie des infos type rseau social Pro, mais a reste une option pas une obligation

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Mais la je ne vois pas la logique ?
> Mon age, nom et prenom, cela peut interesser quelqu'un ici ??


On a dj rpondu prcdemment  cette question, merci de lire le fil en entier.
Tu as raison de dire que c'est autre chose que le systme de points en fonction de la participation, c'est un autre systme, qui est un systme acclrateur purement Marketing destin  encourager la saisie d'informations  vocation rseau social professionnel, mais cela reste optionnel, contrairement  d'autres rseaux sociaux gnraliste o tout cela est obligatoire.

----------


## mteirek_m

> On a dj rpondu prcdemment  cette question, merci de lire le fil en entier.
> Tu as raison de dire que c'est autre chose que le systme de points en fonction de la participation, c'est un autre systme, qui est un systme acclrateur purement Marketing destin  encourager la saisie d'informations  vocation rseau social professionnel, mais cela reste optionnel, contrairement  d'autres rseaux sociaux gnraliste o tout cela est obligatoire.



Bon ok, je n'ai pas lu le fil en entier. (dsol)
J'ai eu rponse logique a ma question.

PS : Sachant que pour contacter une personne, on va directement MP cette personne ( quelque soit l'age, nom et prnom).

----------


## Marc Lussac

a n'a rien  voir.

Certaines personnes prfrent tre sous pseudos pour tout un tas de raisons, comme de garder pour eux le temps qu'ils passent sur le net et ce qu'ils y crivent ou ce qu'ils y font, et personnellement je le comprends trs bien  ::mrgreen:: .

A l'inverse tu as des personnes qui ont envie de se faire connaitre pour tout un tas d'autres raisons, par exemples des indpendants qui proposent des services de consulting, formation ou dveloppement, ou alors qui ont envie de se faire recruter pour avoir un meilleur job, et qui donc postent sur leur vritable identits.

Nous avons dcid de vous laisser le choix, mais de vous encourager  donner vos informations dans une optique rseau social professionnel.

----------


## LittleWhite

Ceci est tout de mme un grand encouragement je dois dire. Pour quelqu'un qui ferai du "star racing", cela lui ajoute facilement 20% de points ... et puis la newsletter et moins problmatique (hop encore 20%). Je serai d'avis de baisser ces taux, mais j'imagine que cela va vous gner pour votre ct marketing  :;): .

Sinon, puis je savoir quel est votre intrt de nous voir abonn  la newsletter (je suis lgrement naf)

----------


## beekeep

Super boulot !  ::ccool:: 

c'est moi ou il pleut des vols cette anne ?  ::P:

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Ceci est tout de mme un grand encouragement je dois dire. Pour quelqu'un qui ferai du "star racing", cela lui ajoute facilement 20% de points ... et puis la newsletter et moins problmatique (hop encore 20%). Je serai d'avis de baisser ces taux, mais j'imagine que cela va vous gner pour votre ct marketing .


Tu as raison c'est un choix marketing, note que c'est un multiplicateur et que rien multipli par 20% a donne toujours rien.





> Sinon, puis je savoir quel est votre intrt de nous voir abonn  la newsletter (je suis lgrement naf)


C'est clairement un choix Marketing, la majorit d'entre vous n'a aucune ide du nombre de services et de ressources qu'on propose : articles, cours, tutoriels, faq, news, reportages, tests, blogs, portail emploi, rubriques, magazine, Chat, dfis, critiques de livres, groupes sociaux, plus de 1000 forums, ... 

La newsletter est un des moyens qui vous permet d'tre au courant de tout ce qu'on peut vous proposer, nous pensons que c'est dommage que d'aussi grands efforts soient faits pour crer tous ces services et toutes ces ressources et qu'un trs grand nombre d'entre vous ignore tout ceci faute d'avoir pris le temps de naviguer sur developpez.com pour dcouvrir tout ce qui s'y trouve...

----------


## ash.ice.loky

je suis assez d'accord, rien n'oblige a se dvoiler, il y a juste un manque de points  gagner !
j'aime le principe.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour




> Et un petit compteur sur la taille des rponses ?  C'est un critre un peu trop subjectif peut-tre... Pourtant, certains contributeurs n'hsitent pas  passer des heures  rdiger une rponse alors que d'autres se contentent d'une phrase ! Les premiers ne devraient-ils pas bnficier de plus de points ?


En votant pour ces excellentes rponses dtaills, on permet de rcompenser cela.

----------


## FailMan

Bravo  toute l'quipe  ::ave::

----------


## el_slapper

Je suis philosophiquement indiffrent  ces trucs-l. Mais j'en profite pour saluer le travail fourni, certaines FAQs m'ont littralement sorti du bourbier  plusieurs reprises.  ::ccool::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Trs beau travail une fois encore ralis par l'quipe de DVP. Merci  ::lahola::

----------


## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,

Super  ::ccool:: 

...sauf pour moi une discordance qui gche tout :




> + 10 % si ge renseign (ncessite de renseigner la date de naissance complte et de choisir d'afficher au moins l'ge)
> + 10 % si nom et prnom remplis ensembles


-  Aucun rapport avec ce qui fait le fond de cette rforme = *la relle participation.*

-  Disproportionn pour des donnes qui peuvent tre bidonnes  loisir (surtout l'ge), si je mets 12 ans c'est OK, il y un filtre ge mini => 10 % a vaut le coup  :;): . (c'est juste un opinion, a fait longtemps que mon nom rel est renseign dans ma signature).
- Tant qu' faire on devrait avoir un bonus aussi par tranche d'ge, tre g et encore actif, a se rcompense !

Bravo aux acteurs de la chose, c'est super en ide et en technique sinon, donc  ::ccool::  bis

Didier Gonard

----------


## Domi2

::ave::   ::ave::   ::ave:: 

Flicitations !

----------


## YannPeniguel

> 1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages
> -1 point par vote ngatif reu sur un de vos messages


Ce systme ne tient pas compte de la personne dont vient ce vote. Pour moi, un vote sur un message n'a pas de valeur si il vient d'un boulet, mais a de la valeur si il vient d'un membre "important".

----------


## bubulemaster

> *-1 point* par vote ngatif reu sur un de vos messages


du coup pour faire baisser quelqu'un c'est facile ?




> *+ 20 %* si abonn  la newsletter


La newsletter est inutile si on vient tous les jours !

----------


## LittleWhite

> du coup pour faire baisser quelqu'un c'est facile ?


Et tout aussi facile de faire monter quelqu'un, non?

----------


## Invit

> du coup pour faire baisser quelqu'un c'est facile ?


Ca tourne  la boucherie certaines fois et on ne peut pas savoir qui  voter  ::?: 

bubulemaster inscrit en 2004 est a UN an  ::mouarf::

----------


## redoran

::applo::  ; un grand bravo pour tous le monde qui t derrire cette initiative.

----------


## cortex024

bravo pour ce nouveau ssytme de message.

par contre je suis extrmement du de voir qu'on continue  rcompenser les trolleurs des actualits en comptant leurs messages.  :8O: 
ps: Qu'on compte ceux qui rdigent les articles et ouvrent un post est tout a fait normal

----------


## LittleWhite

> Aucun message situ dans la taverne, un de ses sous-forums ou le forum politique n'est pris en compte (y compris pour les votes de messages).

----------


## beekeep

> par contre je suis extrmement du de voir qu'on continue  rcompenser les trolleurs de taverne en comptant leurs messages.


 ::nono:: 



> Aucun message situ dans la taverne, un de ses  sous-forums ou le forum politique n'est pris en compte (y compris pour  les votes de messages).

----------


## cortex024

oups, oui la taverne n'a jamais compt mme dans l'ancien systme.

je parlais des actualits. j'ai dit ci-dessus.

----------


## Invit

> par contre je suis extrmement du de voir qu'on continue  rcompenser les trolleurs de taverne en comptant leurs messages.


beekeep et LittleWhite vous n'avez pas compris ce qu'il a dit 'trolleurs de taverne' c'est une expression pjorative pour faire taire les gens comme moi qui ne sont pas bien pensant ou qui ont des opinions non conforme.En plus je me moque royalement des 'pouces en bas' et des rcompenses, pire j'ai pas honte.C'est grave  ::ccool:: 
Napoleon disait : "On prtend que la Lgion dHonneur est un hochet. Et bien, cest avec des hochets que lon mne les hommes.", pas tous...

[edit 21 oct 2010 14:44]cortex024 me dit que ce n'est pas de moi dont il parle (trolleurs de taverne), donc je reconnais mon erreur de le "rprimander" ainsi.
Sur le fond, mon propos reste valable dans sa gnralit.

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

J'aurais une proposition  soumettre (dsol, le systme est  peine en place que je souhaite dj le modifier).

Ce que je propose : diffrencier mieux la quantit de la qualit de la participation. Pour illustrer un peu mieux cette ide, prenons les deux profils suivants :




> *Profil 1*
> Messages : 20.000
> Points : 22.000
> 
> *Profil 2*
> Messages : 3000
> Points : 9000


Au premier regard, avec le systme actuel, on va penser que le Profil 1 apporte beaucoup  la communaut, tandis que le profil 2 ralise un apport moyen. L'anciennet au sein de Developpez est ainsi trop favorise. Tout nouveau venu aura logiquement moins de point que les anciens et ne pourra pratiquement jamais rattraper leur nombre de points (mme si ce sont des experts dans leur domaine et que la qualit de leur intervention est grande).

Par contre, si au lieu d'afficher les points, on affiche le ratio points/message (tout en gardant le mme barme), on aurait ceci :




> *Profil 1*
> Messages : 20.000
> Ratio Points : 1,1
> 
> *Profil 2*
> Messages : 3000
> Ratio Points : 3


L'apprciation des ces profils,  la lumire de ces nouvelles informations, sera diffrente. On pourra dduire ceci : le profil 1 participe beaucoup (ce qui est trs bien), le profil 2 participe moins (ou est rcemment inscrit...). Cependant, grce au ratio on obtient une information plus prcise sur la qualit des informations : le profil 2, lorsqu'il rpond  une question, le fait de manire prcise, dtaille. Bref, une intervention d'expert. Le profil 1 quant  lui compense une qualit moindre (il n'est peut-tre pas expert), par un effort trs important pour la communaut.

Ainsi, avec ce sytme, ceux qui participent beaucoup restent visibles, et ceux dont l'intervention est d'une grande qualit sont plus visibles.

Ca reste une simple proposition. Je n'ai pas rflchis en terme de marketing, ni  toutes les consquences qui en dcoulent. A dbattre donc. Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Npomucne

> (Plaisanterie: On enlve 1 point par fautes d'orthographes ?)


+1

C'est du bon boulot, merci  l'quipe pour votre travail.  ::ccool:: 

J'en profite aussi pour remercier tous les participants, les expriments bien sr qui m'ont bien aid,
mais aussi quelques rares boulets qui obligent  des trsors de pdagogie pour faire quand mme aboutir la discussion.
Il y aurait peut-tre aussi un systme de points  prvoir pour ces situations ...

----------


## LittleWhite

> J'aurais une proposition  soumettre (dsol, le systme est  peine en place que je souhaite dj le modifier).
> 
> Ce que je propose : diffrencier mieux la quantit de la qualit de la participation. Pour illustrer un peu mieux cette ide, prenons les deux profils suivants :
> 
> 
> 
> Au premier regard, avec le systme actuel, on va penser que le Profil 1 apporte beaucoup  la communaut, tandis que le profil 2 ralise un apport moyen. L'anciennet au sein de Developpez est ainsi trop favorise. Tout nouveau venu aura logiquement moins de point que les anciens et ne pourra pratiquement jamais rattraper leur nombre de points (mme si ce sont des experts dans leur domaine et que la qualit de leur intervention est grande).
> 
> Par contre, si au lieu d'afficher les points, on affiche le ratio points/message (tout en gardant le mme barme), on aurait ceci :
> ...


Je suis d'accord, sauf qu'a la place d'un ratio, je pensais a un systeme:



> Nombre de points - Nombre de messages


Car avec le ratio, il restera des petites inegalites (et ce n'est pas precis)

----------


## Obsidian

> du coup pour faire baisser quelqu'un c'est facile ?


Dans tous les cas, un mme compte ne peut voter qu'une seule fois pour un message donn. Il faudrait une sacre cabale pour pouvoir nuire de manire srieuse  quelqu'un. Bien sr, il est toujours possible de rechercher tous les messages d'une personne et de lui distribuer massivement des votes ngatifs, mais cela se repre facilement, y compris par des moyens automatiques.

Ce qui s'est dj vu faire sur d'autres sites, en revanche, c'est un appel au lynchage ( celui qui a crit ceci est un imbcile. Moinsez-le !  ) mais l encore, un nombre exceptionnel de votes, surtout ngatifs, sur un mme message peut tre dtect automatiquement Et comme la proportion de vandales est toujours minime, surtout si le site est dj bien tenu, le phnomne peut tre jugul.

Super initiative en tout cas !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> J'aurais une proposition  soumettre (dsol, le systme est  peine en place que je souhaite dj le modifier).
>  Ce que je propose : diffrencier mieux la quantit de la qualit de la participation. Pour illustrer un peu mieux cette ide, prenons les deux profils suivants :
>  ...


Je comprends ton ide, mais en fait le systme n' pas du tout vocation  seulement indiquer la qualit, ce que ta proposition cherche  faire.

En effet on pourrais trs bien atrribuer des rangs experts aux meilleurs d'entre vous, du coup on pourrais avoir des experts avec 10 message c'est tout  fait possible, et puis aprs ?

Le systme est avant tout un systme de motivation, une sorte de "jeux" en somme.

L'ancien systme ne traait uniquement que l'activit forum, le nouveau systme est un compromis qui  permet de tracer  la fois l'activit mais cette fois au sens large, la qualit avec le systme de notation de message, et qui inclus un systme de motivation pour la saisie des informations rseau social Pro et l'abonnement newsletter.

Bref c'est un systme de motivation  la participation de qualit pour la cration d'un rseau social Pro. Ce systme n'est pas destin  rpondre  un objectif, mais un compromis destin  rpondre  3, savoir : Activit globale, qualit, et informations rseau social.

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

> Bref c'est un systme de motivation  la participation de qualit pour la cration d'un rseau social Pro. Ce systme n'est pas destin  rpondre  un objectif, mais un compromis destin  rpondre  3, savoir : Activit globale, qualit, et informations rseau social.


Je n'avais pas vu a comme a, mais prsent sous cet angle je comprends mieux la motivation qu'il y a derrire la mise en place de ce systme.

Il est vrai que le ratio incitera moins  accrotre l'activit globale des participants.

----------


## gorgonite

de toute faon, le systme vient d'tre mis en place... aprs quelques mois d'activit relle, nous aurons le temps d'en identifier les ventuels travers utiliss et de l'adapter en consquence. 
N'oubliez pas que developpez.com n'est pas un systme critique temps rel et il est inutile (et beaucoup chronophage) de vouloir ds la conception supprimer tous les dysfonctionnements envisageables (surtout pour un simple compteur de points  ::roll:: )

En rsum, jouez le jeu, observez ce qui se passe, et dans quelques mois revenez avec des dysfonctionnements observables pour qu'on puisse envisager de mettre  jour... tout en gardant  l'esprit que ce ne sera pas forcment la priorit du moment et qu'il faudra sans doute attendre les corrections quelques mois

----------


## ztor1

Bonjour,

Bonne ide mais  nuancer.
Donc le concours au "Lord of the Fifth" est supprim et autres lords ne terminerons pas gros boulon  ::mouarf:: 
Nanmoins, je nuance. Avec les trolls sacrs tel que ATI, Nvidia, Linux, Microsoft et Apple certains seront en quelques jour milliardaire en points ...  ::mouarf:: 

Peut-tre une notion de pertinence,  combien subjective! Je sais ! 

Pertinence de la rponse, mais aussi pondre par la difficult de la question.

Un avis, une rponse technique, une solution originale  un problme pos vaut pour moi beaucoup plus que les ternelles palabres dont j'ai cit quelques pistes  ::roll::  En fait cela reviens  laguer 85 % des interventions ... les miennes en premier je vous l'accorde.

@+

----------


## Obsidian

> Un avis, une rponse technique, une solution originale  un problme pos vaut pour moi beaucoup plus que les ternelles palabres dont j'ai cit quelques pistes


C'est alors le bon moment pour utiliser le bouton . Surtout qu'un message suffisamment bien not apparat dans un dcor vert plutt que bleu.

Plus gnralement, le systme peut encore tre affin, bien sr, mais c'est quand mme un progrs par rapport au simple nombre de messages, et la participation au site doit quand mme tre encourage en elle-mme. Il ne s'agit pas de tomber dans l'extrme inverse.

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Je pense qu'il faudrait, au mme titre que que les rdacteurs mais avec un pourcentage moindre, rcompenser l'important travail que nos relecteurs techniques et orthographiques fournissent pour la bonne qualit de nos articles, automatiquement ou manuellement.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je rappelle aux *modrateurs et aux rdacteurs* qu'il y  un fil interne priv de la rdaction sur cette mme question, c'est donc dans ce fil que vous pouvez remonter vos remarques, bugs et autres suggestions sur les questions spcifiques concernant la rdaction et la modration  :;): 




> Je pense qu'il faudrait, au mme titre que que les rdacteurs mais avec un pourcentage moindre, rcompenser l'important travail que nos relecteurs techniques et orthographiques fournissent pour la bonne qualit de nos articles, automatiquement ou manuellement.


Si tu avais lu le fil interne auquel tu as accs tu saurais que ce qui viens d'tre mis en ligne n'est qu'une version 1 et qu'il est tout  fait prvu de se pencher sur les autres formes de participation pour les futures versions.

Tout cela demande beaucoup de travail merci de patienter

----------


## cortex024

> Nanmoins, je nuance. Avec les trolls sacrs tel que ATI, Nvidia, Linux, Microsoft et Apple certains seront en quelques jour milliardaire en points ...


+1 c'est ce que je soulignais dans ma prcdente intervention, il suffit d'aller troller 3 mois dans les actualits pour qu'on se retrouve membre expert  ::?: 





> beekeep et LittleWhite vous n'avez pas compris ce qu'il a dit 'trolleurs de taverne' c'est une expression pjorative pour faire taire les gens comme moi qui ne sont pas bien pensant ou qui ont des opinions non conforme.En plus je me moque royalement des 'pouces en bas' et des rcompenses, pire j'ai pas honte.C'est grave 
> Napoleon disait : "On prtend que la Lgion dHonneur est un hochet. Et bien, cest avec des hochets que lon mne les hommes.", pas tous...
> 
> [edit] merci pour le 'pouce en bas' cortex024, c'est d'un prvisible...


j'ai dj eu du mal  te suivre et comprendre le but de ta raction,  mon avis tu t'es tromp de topic parce que ca n'a pas beaucoup de sens.
Et quand tu parles de pouce en bas me concernant c'est encore moins clair.

tu t'es rveill un matin en te disant je vais slectionner une personne au hasard sur le forum et le har? j'aimerais un mot d'explication en tout cas!!

----------


## Marc Lussac

> +1 c'est ce que je soulignais dans ma prcdente intervention, il suffit d'aller troller 3 mois dans les actualits pour qu'on se retrouve membre expert


Il y  30% de patrons, DI, DSI , et autres dcideurs sur developpez.com...
C'est un chiffre norme ! Ces personnes au combien importantes ne vont pas corriger votre code sur un forum programmation, donc pour participer au club  part faire des articles elles ne peuvent contribuer qu'en postant leurs tmoignages ou "clairage" sur les dbats concernant l'actualit.

A savoir que ceux qui postent n'importe quoi se retrouvent avec des messages  valus ngativement et donc vont faire plus baisser leur compteur de points qu'autre chose  ::mouarf:: .

On fera des bilans de statistiques rgulirement pour ajuster le systme de points si besoin est, pour le reste les "programmeurs" seraient bien aimable de la pas dnigrer d'autres professions que la leur, comme toutes les autres professions qui frquentent rgulirement developpez.com  savoir par exemple des postes de directions, architectes en SI, analystes, chefs de projets, recruteurs, etc... 

 ::merci::

----------


## cortex024

> Il y  30% de patrons, DI, DSI , et autres dcideurs sur developpez.com...
> C'est un chiffre norme ! Ces personnes au combien importantes ne vont pas corriger votre code sur un forum programmation, donc pour participer au club  part faire des articles elles ne peuvent contribuer qu'en postant leurs tmoignages ou "clairage" sur les dbats concernant l'actualit.


oui, tout a fait d'accord




> A savoir que ceux qui postent n'importe quoi se retrouvent avec des messages  valus ngativement et donc vont faire plus baisser leur compteur de points qu'autre chose .


non. car justement,  part exception, un troll apple vs microsoft ou tout autre du mme genre va compter des "partisants" dans chaque "clan" et donc il n'y aura que trs rarement des trolleurs avec uniquement des messages ngatifs, ils auront  chaque message des ngatifs et des positifs qui s'quilibreront et donc leur message comptera grosso modo  chaque fois pour 1point minimum (le point du message).

----------


## pseudocode

> non. car justement,  part exception, un troll apple vs microsoft ou tout autre du mme genre va compter des "partisants" dans chaque "clan" et donc il n'y aura que trs rarement des trolleurs avec uniquement des messages ngatifs, ils auront  chaque message des ngatifs et des positifs qui s'quilibreront et donc leur message comptera grosso modo  chaque fois pour 1point minimum (le point du message).


Si j'ai bien compris la pense de Marc Lussac (mais qui peut comprendre un dieu), le systme de point n'est pas une notation de la valeur d' "expertise technique" d'un participant.

C'est plus une valeur de "buzz positif" sur le rseau social. Une sorte de rapport signal/bruit : plus quelqu'un participe "dans le bon sens" au rseau, plus il obtient de points. Peu importe le degr technique de ses interventions.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> non. car justement,  part exception, un troll apple vs microsoft ou tout autre du mme genre va compter des "partisants" dans chaque "clan" et donc il n'y aura que trs rarement des trolleurs avec uniquement des messages ngatifs, ils auront  chaque message des ngatifs et des positifs qui s'quilibreront et donc leur message comptera grosso modo  chaque fois pour 1point minimum (le point du message).


Il y  des trolls c'est certains et on ne peu pas les viter totalement, mais il ne faut pas non plus exagrer, moi j'ai lu de nombreux dbats intressants ou il y  avais pas de trolls et dans ces dbats quelques messages trs intressants et trs bien arguments qui ont reu de nombreux votes positifs.

Je dirais mme plus, developpez.com  pas vocation  hberger des trolls, mais des dbats de dcision. Si tu as une personne qui interviens pour crire "moi j'utilise le bidule X parce que c'est le meilleur" ok c'est un troll, si tu a  une autre personne qui interviens pour crire "moi j'ai pass 2 jours  tester le bidule X et le bidule Y, au niveau des performances j'ai fait un benchmark voici les rsultats, au niveau des fonctionnalits voici le comparatif, au niveau fiabilit voici ce qui  t observ". Je n'invente rien on  des membres du club qui ont bien post des benchmarks sur diffrents produits sur le forum sur developpez.com, parce que ce sont des professionnels, alors  qu'on  gnralement pas ce genre de chose sur des forums grand publics... A chaque fois que tu as un message de troll tu met une note moins, et  chaque fois que tu lis  un message utile et argument, un tmoignage rel, tu met un plus, tu verra que les trolleurs vont se calmer vite fait, et qu'on aura plus de troll sur developpez.com mais des "dbats avec des tmoignages"  l'intention des dcideurs... Moi personnellement avant de prendre des dcisions je lis beaucoup les forums et j'ai aucun mal  faire la diffrence entre les tmoignages utiles, les balivernes, pire les pubs postes par les services marketing (on les repre trs vite sur developpez grce  l'historique, ces messages sont modrs et les spammeurs bannis) . Sur developpez en plus tu peu noter (voir alerter si utile) ces messages pour aider les autres lecteurs  faire le tri entre les tmoignages et les conseils utiles et les troll, c'est un plus norme !  ::lun:: 

Voila il ne tiens qu' vous pour...

Merci d'avance  tous...

Quoi qu'il arrive, on  l'il sur tout cela, et quand il y aura des drives on prendra les mesures qui s'imposent, et je rappelle qu'il ne faut pas prendre tout cela trop au srieux c'est qu'une espce de jeux web aprs tout.

Nous sommes certains que ce systme est infiniment mieux que l'ancien, nous savons qu'il est loin d'tre parfait et il sera ajust et amlior petit  petit.

Pour vous rendre utile:  *participez constructivement*  :;): 


 ::merci::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Peu importe le degr technique de ses interventions.


C'est vident que la technique  un grand rle sur developpez, mais pourquoi se cantonner  la technique ?

Vous avez par exemple des recruteurs ou des cadres qui donnent des conseils sur les *forums emploi* et *droit du travail*, avec des conseils utiles, et souvent tout  cela sans avoir aucun rapport avec la technique.

Le club est la pour vous aider certes sur l'informatique mais aussi sur bien d'autres sujets comme par exemple vos tudes ou votre carrire, ou le management de projets, et donc pas que sur la seule technique.  :;):

----------


## omen999

> *0 point par discussion cre*


sauf peut-tre quand la discussion est une contribution poste dans la rubrique idoine...  ::aie:: 
My two cents

----------


## LittleWhite

> sauf peut-tre quand la discussion est une contribution poste dans la rubrique idoine... 
> My two cents


C'est pour cela qu'il le systeme de vote / notes qui apportent eux des points.
Comme cela il est facile de differencier les conversations avec des questions plus ou moinx simples aux sujets avec de vrai debats derriere.

----------


## andry.aime

+1 LittleWhite



> *1 point* par discussion marque rsolue


Quand votre discussion est marqu rsolue, vous obtenez 1 points  :;): .
Sinon, les discussions qui n'apportent rien (exemples: la rponse est sur la faq, troll, ...) sont nettoys par les modrateurs  ::aie:: .

A+.

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Si j'ai bien compris la pense de Marc Lussac (mais qui peut comprendre un dieu), le systme de point n'est pas une notation de la valeur d' "expertise technique" d'un participant.
> 
> C'est plus une valeur de "buzz positif" sur le rseau social. Une sorte de rapport signal/bruit : plus quelqu'un participe "dans le bon sens" au rseau, plus il obtient de points. Peu importe le degr technique de ses interventions.



certes le mot "technique" est trop restrictif mais c'est un bon constat : le nouveau systme favorise le buzz, mais hlas pas ncessairement le buzz positif, les motivations des cotations +/- tant d'autant plus alatoires que le fil de discussion est du style "aimant  troll".

Combien de fois ne voit-on pas des cotations - souvent ngatives - sur des messages qui ne font d'indiquer des liens sur des complments d'information sur d'autres sites qu'est-ce qui est alors cot : le fait de donner des liens, le contenu des liens renseigns ou la tte de celui qui a renseign les liens ?

Une manire de pondrer l'ensemble des points serait de dfinir un facteur global comme le rapport entre le nombre de participations ayant apport une solution et le total des participations.
Les trollers qui n'ont jamais apport une quelconque solution (technique ou autre) ou participation constructive auraient alors un poids proche de zro tant qu'ils ne participent qu'aux discussions "aimants  troll", ne postent aucun articles,

----------


## Erwy

> Une manire de pondrer l'ensemble des points serait de dfinir un facteur global comme le rapport entre le nombre de participations ayant apport une solution et le total des participations.


Et on devrait acheter un nouveau serveur rien que pour effectuer les calculs ?  ::mouarf:: 
Comme cela t dit, le systme n'est pas parfait, mais il est un bien meilleur indicatif que le nombre de posts.
De plus supprimer ces effets de bords est simple, il suffit qu'une majorit des membres utilisent consciencieusement les systmes de votes pour que ces pratiques, dj minoritaires, deviennent ngligeables  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

> Et on devrait acheter un nouveau serveur rien que pour effectuer les calculs ? 
> Comme cela t dit, le systme n'est pas parfait, mais il est un bien meilleur indicatif que le nombre de posts.
> De plus supprimer ces effets de bords est simple, il suffit qu'une majorit des membres utilisent consciencieusement les systmes de votes pour que ces pratiques, dj minoritaires, deviennent ngligeables


Si on investit dans des serveurs ddis, on peut se coder une petit algo d'analyse baysienne des rseaux de type "source-sink". S'ils le font dans les pisodes de Numb3rs, on doit pouvoir le faire ici.  ::D:

----------


## gorgonite

> Si on investit dans des serveurs ddis, on peut se coder une petit algo d'analyse baysienne des rseaux de type "source-sink". S'ils le font dans les pisodes de Numb3rs, on doit pouvoir le faire ici.


le coup de pub "vu  la tl"...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que le recalcul gnral est termin. Vous bnficiez dsormais de la mise  jour automatique des points quelques minutes aprs chacune de vos actions.  ::):

----------


## Nicolas Esprit

> J'ai le plaisir de vous annoncer que le recalcul gnral est termin. Vous bnficiez dsormais de la mise  jour automatique des points quelques minutes aprs chacune de vos actions.


Combien d'heures de calcul au final ? Je n'immagine mme pas vu le nombre d'utilisateurs et le nombre d'actions quotidiennes sur l'ensemble des forums.

----------


## Anomaly

> Combien d'heures de calcul au final ? Je n'immagine mme pas vu le nombre d'utilisateurs et le nombre d'actions quotidiennes sur l'ensemble des forums.


Il a fallu 45h30 pour recalculer l'ensemble des utilisateurs du forum. Maintenant, la mise  jour des points se fait chaque minute, en traitant  l'heure actuelle 20 utilisateurs  mettre  jour par minute.  ::ccool::

----------


## slim_java

Salut,

barvo pour ce travail et bonne continuation  !
Je trouve le systme de points intressant, par contre, j'apprcie bien *l'ancien* graphisme des rangs en toiles *Jaunes*

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonsoir.

Personnellement, j'aime bien les nouvelles images, mais je les trouve un peu trop grosses (les rduire  la mme taille que les anciennes serait plus joli). 

M'enfin ce n'est qu'un avis et je vous flicites pour le travail apport  ::ccool:: .

Cordialement,
Idriss

P.S : il serait bien aussi de mettre  jour ceci afin que l'on puisse voir combien de points sont requis pour tel ou tel statut ( moins que ce ne soit globalement la mme chose que pour le nombre de message qui tait requis) ... j'imagine que c'est prvus.

----------


## Caro-Line

> P.S : il serait bien aussi de mettre  jour ceci afin que l'on puisse voir combien de points sont requis pour tel ou tel statut ... j'imagine que c'est prvus.


En fait ce document est obsolte depuis longtemps et le lien ne devrait apparatre nulle part, si tu l'as trouv c'est qu'on a oubli de l'enlever quelque part  ::?: 

Le mode d'emploi  jour se trouve ici :
Mode d'emploi du forum, dates/heures, avatars, toiles...

----------


## ok.Idriss

> En fait ce document est obsolte depuis longtemps et le lien ne devrait apparatre nulle part, si tu l'as trouv c'est qu'on a oubli de l'enlever quelque part


Ah je n'tais pas au courant vu que rien n'indique qu'il est obsolte ... il me semble l'avoir *re*trouv avec Google (je l'avais dj vu avant je ne sais plus o), je ne sais pas si on y fait encore rfrence dans le site.




> Le mode d'emploi  jour se trouve ici :
> Mode d'emploi du forum, dates/heures, avatars, toiles...


Merci pour ce lien  ::):  (il faudra le mettre  jour lui aussi  ::mouarf:: ).

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## astrotouf

Bravo pour ce travail titanesque  ::ccool::

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,


> Comme cela t dit, le systme n'est pas parfait, mais il est un bien meilleur indicatif que le nombre de posts.


Effectivement. Toutefois, 40% du nombre total de point peut venir du renseignement du nom, de l'age et de l'abonnement  la newsletter. A sous-total gal a fait une grosse diffrence au final. Attention, je conteste pas ce choix (pas de soucis), mais au besoin, il faut relativiser (regarder le dtail). C'est un peu trompeur, mais fondamentalement, est-ce bien important?  ::): 

Merci pour cette amlioration  :;): 

A+

----------


## kOrt3x

Bravo  l'quipe, 

je trouve ce systme trs original, bon boulot. 
 ::ccool::

----------


## rjl

Bravo,
Mme si a n'a qu'un intrt relatif, c'est malgr tout stimulant.
Je rpondais quelquefois  3 ou 4 messages lorsque j'avais du temps et pensais pouvoir apporter quelque chose.
Je pense que le systme mis en place me fera plus penser  apporter un peu de temps aux autres quand a me sera possible... d'autant qu'tant bnvole, par ailleurs, je rpte souvent qu'on apprends aussi en aidant les autres   ::lol:: 
RJL0a20

----------


## Djakisback

Salut,
j'ai reu le mail y'a peu et je suis trs mitig sur le truc.
Je trouve que a donne une ide de challenge qu'est un peu dplace....

----------


## ceweb

L'architecture d'un forum est assez complexe, cette ralisation est une avance sur tout les concepteurs de forum qui je l'espre en prendront de la graine.
Bravo et merci pour l'ensemble du travail de la communaut la plus productive et active du Web avec une newsletter d'un niveau jamais gal.
Merci pour tout.

----------


## Invit

Gameplay original, j'achte!  :;): 
Dommage que le nom, prnom et l'ge soient pris en compte.

Curieux de savoir combien de points j'ai gagn du coup tiens...  ::P:

----------


## iDevlop

Bonjour,
Le systme de points en soi n'est pas une mauvaise ide. 
Je participe activement  un site amricain de Q&R pour programmeurs  (stackoverflow.com en anglais uniquement) qui fonctionne sur ce principe, mais l'attribution des points est trs diffrentes de votre proposition. Je vous encourage  aller voir ce qu'ils proposent, car ils on un succs norme.

En plus ils ont un truc qui m'pate au niveau rfrencement Google: il m'est dj arriv de tomber sur une de leurs rponses quelques minutes seulement qu'elle ait t poste sur le site !

----------


## Allerajl

Trs bon initiative, 
je pense qu'il manque une attribution de points pour la personne qui a pos une question, qui en a trouv la rponse  l'exterieur du site et la report la reponse sur le site.

----------


## stigma

Systme pas trop mal pens  :;):  En fait, bien meilleur que l'ancien je trouve  ::ccool::

----------


## Lag

Bonjour,

Concernant l'ge, je trouve galement que c'est un peu hors contexte.

Si faciliter le recrutement en est lobjectif je tiens  prciser quen tant que  recruteur il nous est lgalement interdit de faire une quelconque slection sur la base de ce critre.
Cela serait une discrimination  l'embauche.

Si lapprciation de la pertinence du commentaire est recherche, je trouve galement que cest prjuger de la valeur technique de la personne. Nenfermons pas les gens dans des cases.

Pour les points ngatifs lis au vote je ne pense pas quils taient ncessaires. Une personne implique dans son commentaire peut se sentir blesse de voir son discours mal not.

Cordialement.

----------


## monnoliv

Trs bien,
Pour info je vous livre un forum qui a adopt un systme similaire depuis longtemps (mais sans doute moins perfectionn): http://www.edaboard.com
 ::ccool::

----------


## Bruyneel

Que dire de plus ! Poster un grand nombre de message ne sert effectivement  rien, si cela ne peut pas aider les autres dveloppeurs. L'intrt de ce site est justement de mettre en commun les expriences. Bonnes ou mauvaises.

Je suis persuad que ces changements vont dans le bon sens.

Et merci pour tous les services dj rendus.

Hugo Bruyneel - Belgique ::ccool::

----------


## jeannek

Je n'aurai certainement pas ou peu de points  ::cry::  (j'avoue en avoir peu besoin). Je profite donc pour dire un grand  ::merci::  car sans vous, je n'aurai jamais pu crer la base de donnes du nouveau service de mon bureau  ::lol:: . Ce site est une mine d'or !

----------


## phiiris

Beau travail, et je pse mes mots !

Mme si personnellement je ne suis pas trs attach au titre, docteur, matre ou plouc, je reconnais que tout le monde a un certain besoin de reconnaissance et la mthode mise en oeuvre prsente sans conteste plus d'objectivit. La lisibilit ou l'illisibilit des messages pourraient peut-tre intervenir. En effet, quoi de plus dsagrable que de devoir dchiffrer le baragouin que d'aucuns emploient parfois. C'est heureusement rare sur ce forum. 

Superbe forum, en fait le seul, avec http://www.techno-science.net/ sur lequel je reste inscrit.

Bonne journe  tous.

Phiiris.

----------


## dissert

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis gn par le principe suivant :




> 1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages
> -1 point par vote ngatif reu sur un de vos messages


En effet, je met souvent un vote ngatif sur une rponse quand je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec l'avis qui est mis. 

Ce n'est pas pour autant que l'avis n'est pas pertinent et ne fait pas avancer le dbat.

----------


## wa7ch3000

Trs bonne ide  ::ccool::

----------


## tralloc

Bonjour
Je trouve que ce systme est intressant et permet de reprer des gens rellement experts, auxquels on peut rellement faire confiance au niveau des rponses.

A mon avis le systme est perfectible dans la notation. Je pense qu'un message 

Admettons que je rponde  quelqu'un mais que ce message soit totalement insipide, je rcolterai tout de mme un point, mme si le message n'a pas servi (par exemple si je suis un pitre programmeur qui tente de donner une rponse... qui pourrait tre incorrecte ou inutile). A force de message je finirais tout de mme expert...
Pourquoi pas 0,1 points ? et +1 lorsque quelqu'un aura vot pour mon message ?

Pareil pour le rsolu je pense que a ne vaut pas autant. Je sais que c'est pour insiter les gens  marquer "rsolu" mais a ne vaut pas trs cher et marquer rsolu  tous ses message ne fera pas d'une personne un expert.

En tout cas je suis ravi du changement.
Bonne journe

PS : je vais pouvoir voir mon nombre de points (qui ne doit pas tre bien lev)

----------


## _Snoopy

Bonjour  tous,

Une mise  jour du systme semblait effectivement ncessaire  ::ccool:: 
Les spammeurs de Forum avec un rand d'expert, a paraissait assez trange.

Mme si ce nouveau calcul ne sera pas parfait (mais le parfait n'est pas de ce monde parait-il !) il sera tout de mme bien plus proche de la ralit que le premier.

Bravo  l'quipe pour cette bonne ide !

PS : Quelle recrudescence incroyable de nom / prnom & ge dans les descriptifs de Forum !  ::mouarf::

----------


## x-zolezzi

Je trouve ce systme trs intressant, il est vrai qu'avant les rcompenses et les rangs taient facilement atteignable en postant un peu  droite et  gauche sans avoir de rel intrt pour la discussion.

Trs belle avancer dans le monde du forum, et qui sais peut etre que tous les forums vous copieront !

----------


## cortex024

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Une mise  jour du systme semblait effectivement ncessaire 
> Les spammeurs de Forum avec un rand d'expert, a paraissait assez trange


Le nouveau systme n'a rien chang  cet (malheureux) effet de bord  ::?: 
Ce qui est une bonne chose, c'est de ne plus compter de point pour les discussions ouvertes dans le forum technique. En effet, pourquoi en gagner alors qu'on sollicite l'avis des autres. c'est une trs bonne chose du nouveau systme. Hlas, les spammeurs avec rangs experts sont toujours l car rien n'a chang pour eux. si ce n'est que certains peuvent encore monter plus vite expert si leurs opinions exprimes dans leurs "spam" pour reprendre ton expression est accepte par l'opinion gnrale des lecteurs (votes +).




> Bonjour
> Je trouve que ce systme est intressant et permet de reprer des gens rellement experts, auxquels on peut rellement faire confiance au niveau des rponses.


pas mieux qu'avant, voir ci-dessus  ::?:

----------


## beni46

Ce systme me semble plus juste pour ceux qui donnent de leur temps pour rsoudre les problmes des autres (ce que je fais rarement malheureusement). Je trouve a bien de les rcompenser.

Bonne initiative.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> PS : Quelle recrudescence incroyable de nom / prnom & ge dans les descriptifs de Forum !


Je prfre rester anonyme quand mme. J'ai t tent de mettre "A.Nonyme", puis je me suis dit que c'tait vraiment gamin. -20%  ::aie::

----------


## GymTonic

Bonjour,

Je trouve aussi que c'est une excellente initiative. Si j'tais plus souvent active sur le forum, j'apprcierais d'avoir une "note" proportionnelle  mon engagement et  mon "efficacit". Et j'apprcierai galement de voir celle des autres lorsqu'ils rpondront  un de mes messages ou  une discussion que je suivrai (ce qui ne veut pas dire que je n'accorderai pas d'importance aux "petites notes", j'en fais d'ailleurs partie !).

De plus, j'ai trouv le message d'annonce du changement particulirement clair et complet. C'est sr qu'avec le temps et l'usage, des adaptations seront envisages, c'est tout de mme un excellent dbut.

Et la preuve que ce n'est pas anodin, c'est de voir les ractions et les profils complts depuis ...

----------


## bruno28

> (Plaisanterie: On enlve 1 point par fautes d'orthographes ?)


Pourquoi "Plaisanterie" ???
Cela ne ferai pas de mal un peu de "bon Franais", par ceux queue jean est mare deux ses phote d'or taux graphe a tou bout deux chant !!!
Sans parler du langage "SMS".

Non, vraiment, il serait bien que chacun s'applique un peu. Une faute de frappe, a va, une petite faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire, cela arrive  tout le monde, mais quand il faut lire le message trois fois pour le comprendre...

Pour en revenir au sujet, cette modification est pertinente.

Bravo  tous.

----------


## yonpo

Salut,

Bravo pour ce nouveau systme de point. Il me semble que c'est plus juste pour ceux qui participent et essayent de rsoudre les problmes des autres.

----------


## the_clansman

C'est vraiment un super systme...
Merci.

----------


## Trini

2 choses pour commencer :
- Puis-je cumuler mes points avec mes points SFR ?
- Je lgue gnreusement tous mes points  ceux qui ont contribu  l'installation de ce 'service'.

Non ! plus srieusement et  je dirais en priorit et bien fort BRAVO pour l'ensemble du site et pis tout,  avec en plus les newsletters (j'y suis abonn) , non , impeccable ! 

Mais comme vous l'aurez senti, moi ce systme de 'rcompense' de 'points', ben franchement, a me fait quand mme marrer. Si on n'en est l pour faire avancer les choses...No Comment ! comme dis l'autre .

Pour moi  Developpez est avant tout une communaut de PERSONNES (voir l'excellente dfinition dans Wikipdia) qui participe  amliorer notre quotidien, dans notre beau monde rempli de bits et de bonnes vieilles lignes de code ! et quand je dis Personnes, c'est nous tous, avec ou sans points, noir, bleu, blanc , rouge, petit gros, vieux, asthmatique, dpressif, chauve, canadien (si, si y'en a ! ).....Point barre et chr(13) .

Alors bon, si cela semble si utile et si ncessaire de flatter notre go aujourd'hui,.........Brrrrr ......je sens comme le vent froid de la lame du couperet sur mon cou !

Allez , salut  Tous et  bientt sur le forum....Je vous aime ! (<-- si j'ai pas un bonus de points avec a )

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

flicitations pour ce travail.
Je pense que la nouvelle version est une bonne ide !


Petit EDIT en lisant les commentaires prcdents.
Je suis galement d'accord pour une pnalit envers les fautes d'aurteaugrafes qui sont vraiment pnibles, ainsi que l'oublie quasi systmatique des accents ( croire qu'il n'y a que des anglophones sur le forum).

----------


## cb_60

Bonjour
Bon, j'ai suivi les instructions, j'ai renseign les infos perso et je ne pensais pas que mon nom serait sur tous les posts, mais seulement accessible aux gestionnaires du site ou aux membres "Amis".
Je trouve interessant le systme de notation mme si on rpond par plaisir, a permet peut etre de nous situer par rapport aux questionneurs .
Bonne continuation

----------


## the_clansman

Pourquoi, du coup, j'ai pas les carrs qui s'affichent avec mes 73 points ?  :;): 

Plus srieusement : il faudrait continuer nanmoins,  purger les rponses qui n'apportent rien  la rsolution du problme, mme dans les posts non-propritaires...

Comme a au vu du nombre de points, on peut un peu approcher de la rvlation du niveau technique et d'aide de la personne...

Un type qui ne rpondrait que par "Va sous Google" aurait un niveau de points proche du nant, ce qui rvle bien son niveau d'analyse  :;):

----------


## PachaColbert

Bonjour,
Trs bonne initiative.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Pourquoi "Plaisanterie" ???
> Cela ne ferai pas de mal un peu de "bon Franais", par ceux queue jean est mare deux ses phote d'or taux graphe a tou bout deux chant !!!
> Sans parler du langage "SMS".
> 
> Non, vraiment, il serait bien que chacun s'applique un peu. Une faute de frappe, a va, une petite faute d'orthographe ou de grammaire, cela arrive  tout le monde, mais quand il faut lire le message trois fois pour le comprendre...
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, cette modification est pertinente.
> 
> Bravo  tous.


Plaisanterie, car je suis le premier a faire des fautes de francais (et meme les plus improbables, et j'en suis aussi le premier desole). Apres, le systeme ne peux pas vraiment etre applicable (a part sur les abus de SMS, vu que le chat a deja une fonctionnalite qui fonctionne).
(Note: Je suis sur un clavier anglais, la moitie du temps, doit-on m'enlever des points ?)

----------


## Pascal Lob

Je viens de dcouvrir ce systme de classement, je n'y avait jamais prt la moindre attention.

Est ce qu'il y aussi des bonnus pour ceux qui n'obtiennent pas de rponces   la question pose ?

----------


## Caro-Line

> Est ce qu'il y aussi des bonnus pour ceux qui n'obtiennent pas de rponces   la question pose ?


Quelle drle d'ide  ::weird:: 

En quoi le fait de ne pas obtenir de rponse est-il valorisable ?
Surtout que les raisons peuvent tre multiples (question mal pose, informations insuffisantes...Trs rarement question trop difficile).

----------


## OLIVERIQ

Votre scoring me semble bien adapt  l'objet du site
Je ne suis pas trs actif, voire pas du tout par manque de temps, mais je prends beaucoup de plaisir  consulter vos articles . Continuez Merci

----------


## CinePhil

Ide pas mal...  voir comment elle sera utilise.
Rien que dans cette file, j'ai dj vu des messages "positivs" pourtant sans grand intrt et des petits malins nomms John Doe ou B. C. pour empocher les % de points supplmentaires... Pas grave mais bon...

Plus srieusement, une petite question :



> *100 points* par article publi


Qu'est-ce qui est considr comme "article" ?

J'ai pass un temps non ngligeable  rdiger, et mme  corriger hier, un premier mini-tutoriel sur mon blog (j'en profite pour faire de la pub !  ::D:  ). C'est considr comme un article ?
Le vrai tutoriel que je rdigerai plus tard avec toute la mise en forme requise, ce sera aussi un article ?

EDIT : Je viens de commencer  lire la file relative au mme sujet dans la partie rserve aux rdacteurs/modrateurs et autres membres spciaux du forum et j'ai eu la rponse  ma question. Les blogs ne sont pas pris en compte mais a devrait venir aprs simulation.

EDIT 2 : 
Juste une petite remarque pour Marc Lussac, puisque quelqu'un  suggr en plaisantant -1 point pour les fautes d'orthographe : "jeux" au singulier ne prend pas de X !  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## danbo52

C'est une bonne chose que de valoriser ceux qui se dpensent sur le site. Il y a de la pertinence dans cette dmarche, bravo!

----------


## cb_60

Re
CinePhil, je ne sais pas si c'est  moi que tu t'adresse???
Sache que je ne cherche rien, les forums excel je pratique depuis pas mal de temps, la j'ai utilis le message qui m'etais adress pour renseigner mon tableau de bord et je pensais bien faire pour une utilisation des createurs du site et des moderateurs, on peut m'enlever tous les points que vous juger necessaire et mme me mettre en permanence comme petit nouveau, a ne changeras rien  ma faon de rpondre!!!

----------


## Anomaly

> Admettons que je rponde  quelqu'un mais que ce message soit totalement insipide, je rcolterai tout de mme un point, mme si le message n'a pas servi (par exemple si je suis un pitre programmeur qui tente de donner une rponse... qui pourrait tre incorrecte ou inutile). A force de message je finirais tout de mme expert...
> Pourquoi pas 0,1 points ? et +1 lorsque quelqu'un aura vot pour mon message ?


Le problme est que le systme de vote est trs rcent (moins de 6 mois) alors que le forum existe depuis 2002. On se retrouve donc avec, au minimum 98% des messages qui n'ont jamais t valus. Il faut donc tenir compte de cet historique dans nos formules. Par contre il faut s'attendre  ce que le systme de vote gagne en popularit maintenant que le nouveau systme  points est en place.  ::D: 




> Pareil pour le rsolu je pense que a ne vaut pas autant. Je sais que c'est pour insiter les gens  marquer "rsolu" mais a ne vaut pas trs cher et marquer rsolu  tous ses message ne fera pas d'une personne un expert.


Le but est d'inciter les gens  ne pas oublier le petit bouton quand la discussion est rsolue. Ceci dit, c'est une infraction au rglement de ne pas utiliser ledit bouton quand la discussion est rsolue.

----------


## CinePhil

> Re
> CinePhil, je ne sais pas si c'est  moi que tu t'adresse???
> Sache que je ne cherche rien, les forums excel je pratique depuis pas mal de temps, la j'ai utilis le message qui m'etais adress pour renseigner mon tableau de bord et je pensais bien faire pour une utilisation des createurs du site et des moderateurs, on peut m'enlever tous les points que vous juger necessaire et mme me mettre en permanence comme petit nouveau, a ne changeras rien  ma faon de rpondre!!!


C'tait une remarque gnrale qui ne visait personne en particulier, juste deux cas reprs  la vole en lisant les messages et que j'ai cits de mmoire. C'est tomb sur tes initiales par hasard, preuve que ma mmoire immdiate fonctionne encore assez bien  ::D: . Mais plutt que de mettre des initiales, puisque tu ne cherches pas les points, autant ne rien mettre du tout non ?

----------


## cb_60

re
Anomaly
Pas de polmique surtout
Je souhaitais seulement dire que pour moi renseigner son nom et prnom, allais tre utilis par les admin ou les modo, c'est tout, comme ce n'est pas le cas je prefere les enlever, et comme je l'indique je ne cherche pas  avoir de point ou de titre

----------


## Atomya Rise

> a n'a rien  voir.
> 
> Certaines personnes prfrent tre sous pseudos pour tout un tas de raisons, comme de garder pour eux le temps qu'ils passent sur le net et ce qu'ils y crivent ou ce qu'ils y font, et personnellement je le comprends trs bien .
> 
> A l'inverse tu as des personnes qui ont envie de se faire connaitre pour tout un tas d'autres raisons, par exemples des indpendants qui proposent des services de consulting, formation ou dveloppement, ou alors qui ont envie de se faire recruter pour avoir un meilleur job, et qui donc postent sur leur vritable identits.
> 
> Nous avons dcid de vous laisser le choix, mais de vous encourager  donner vos informations dans une optique rseau social professionnel.


Question points ou non, il me semble que la rponse  la question au sujet des informations personnelles avait t traite... 
Chacun voit midi  sa porte  :;):  
Et d'aprs Marc Lussac, c'est un choix que nous avons de mettre ou pas nos vraies informations. 
Donc, cela ne sert  rien de se justifier sur le pourquoi du comment.  ::aie:: 

Faites l'amour pas la guerre et profiter un maximum de ce que DVP nous apporte  ::ccool::

----------


## Caro-Line

> Je souhaitais seulement dire que pour moi renseigner son nom et prnom, allais tre utilis par les admin ou les modo.


Euh...non, il ne faut pas voir le mal partout, surtout que qui peut dire si ce qui est renseign est la ralit.
Donc  part pour s'adresser  vous en disant "Bonjour prnom", au lieu de "Bonjour pseudo", cela n'a aucune utilit d'un point de vue modration pure.

----------


## tchayapluk

Salut  tous.... depuis la Thailande....
He Pottiez... ya aussi de la pomme de terre !!!!
Je n'ai pas grand chose  dire vu le peu de participation... je suis nouveau et souvent un peu dpass (63 ans), mais j'ai toutefois une petite remarque  faire...
Attibuez une note aux discussions ouverte en fonction de la pertinance de celle-ci ... une bonne question engendre souvent de bonnes rponses et beaucoup de solutions....  mditer tout au moins !!!!
Bisous aux filles... Way (salut Thai) aux gars et un tout petit peu de soleil (il pleut)  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## tralloc

> Le problme est que le systme de vote est trs rcent (moins de 6 mois) alors que le forum existe depuis 2002. On se retrouve donc avec, au minimum 98% des messages qui n'ont jamais t valus. Il faut donc tenir compte de cet historique dans nos formules. Par contre il faut s'attendre  ce que le systme de vote gagne en popularit maintenant que le nouveau systme  points est en place.


Oui je comprend le point de vue




> Le but est d'inciter les gens  ne pas oublier le petit bouton quand la discussion est rsolue. Ceci dit, c'est une infraction au rglement de ne pas utiliser ledit bouton quand la discussion est rsolue.


Je trouve ce +1 un peu discutable, mais bon, ce n'est pas primordial.




> Attibuez une note aux discussions ouverte en fonction de la pertinance de celle-ci ... une bonne question engendre souvent de bonnes rponses et beaucoup de solutions....  mditer tout au moins !!!!


Cela me semble plutt intressant, mais alors, comment dterminer si un fil de discussion est plus intressant qu'un autre ? Nombre de consultations ? Nombre de rponses ?
Je remarque pour ma part que par exemple une discussion comme celle ci est moyennement importante, mais elle fait couler beaucoup d'encre.

Par contre un problme technique trs prcis peut par exemple servir  trs peu de personnes, mais tout en tant primordial pour elles. Alors que faire pour tre juste ??? Est-ce que l'audimat doit-tre roi ?

----------


## ryodo

> Salut,
> 
> 
> C'est enorme ! 
> 
> 
> Bravo pour ce forum.


Vous avez raison  ::):

----------


## GrandFather

> Alors bon, si cela semble si utile et si ncessaire de flatter notre go aujourd'hui,.........


Ce n'est pas une question d'ego. Le score est un indicateur prcieux pour dtecter les utilisateurs qui viendront ventuellement renforcer l'quipe de rdaction.

D'autres sites d'entraide, et pas des moindres, ont opt pour un systme de scoring, tel l'excellent et anglophone stackoverflow.com. Stack Overflow a pouss encore plus loin le concept en attribuant automatiquement des pouvoirs de modration aux utilisateurs atteignant un certain score (lev),  faisant ainsi un site (presque) auto-gr. Developpez.com ne va pas aussi loin, la dsignation de nouveaux membres de l'quipe, rdacteurs et modrateurs, continuera  se faire selon un principe de cooptation et par dcision collgiale, mais le principe de base est le mme.

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Hlas, les spammeurs avec rangs experts sont toujours l car rien n'a chang pour eux. si ce n'est que certains peuvent encore monter plus vite expert si leurs opinions exprimes dans leurs "spam" pour reprendre ton expression est accepte par l'opinion gnrale des lecteurs (votes +).


C'est faux, depuis la mise en ligne du nouveau systme de rang l'utilisation des votes messages  considrablement augmente, et les quelques individus spcialistes en postages de balivernes en tout genre sont en train de recevoir par les nombreux lecteurs des sanctions considrables via le systme de notation, alors qu' l'inverse de nombreux individus ayant une grande exprience dans de nombreux domaines se voient attribuer un grand nombre de votes positifs.

On  jamais dit que le systme serait parfait, mais le nouveau systme est en train d'avoir un impact rel sur la qualit des dbats.

Vous savez trs bien que quand vous lisez des dbats de qualit insuffisante parfois sur developpez.com, et bien sur les autres sites c'est 10 fois pire, ce systme va donc dans le sens d'une qualit amlior et le Club developez est dsormais  la pointe dans le domaine. La vrit c'est que nous avons un lectorat d'une qualit exceptionnelle, et que grce  ce nouveau systme la qualit va encore se diriger  la hausse  ::):

----------


## Invit

Bonjour,




> Citation:
> Envoy par Trini Voir le message
> Alors bon, si cela semble si utile et si ncessaire de flatter notre go aujourd'hui,.........
> Ce n'est pas une question d'ego. Le score est un indicateur prcieux pour dtecter les utilisateurs qui viendront ventuellement renforcer l'quipe de rdaction.


Personnellement, le suis d'accord avec Trini. Cet indicateur peut tre utile pour les administrateurs du club, mais devrait leur tre rserv.
A mon avis il en est de mme des notes, le score des messages ne devrait pas tre affich. 
J'imaginerais trs bien le grade en 4 tape
1 tout visiteur ordinaire
2 membre actif
3 membre conseill technique
4 modrateurs
Avec la prcision que un modrateur n'est forcment un super-conseill technique, par contre il a des pouvoirs de modration.

L'exprience montre que l'on prend chez un voisin ce qu'on a envie de prendre, et ce n'est pas forcment parce qu'un autre fait quelque-chose que c'est une bonne ide et qu'il faut faire pareil.

Pourquoi j'ai mis mon nom, parce que j'ai l'habitude d'assumer ce que je dis, pourquoi le n'ai pas mis mon ge, parce que ce n'a rien  voir avec les comptences. Par contre, l'age pourrait tre affich dans le profil dtaill.

----------


## Louis Griffont

La qualit orthographique a t oublie... c'est dommage ! Mais, bon, a aurait pnalis trop de monde, je suppose !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> La qualit orthographique a t oublie... c'est dommage ! Mais, bon, a aurait pnalis trop de monde, je suppose !


Je suppose que c'est une blague ?

On ne peut utiliser dans le systme de rang que ce qui est renseign dans le systme, donc actuellement le systme de rang ne tient pas compte de certaines contributions parce que justement elles ne sont pas dans le systme, mais elle seront esprons-le intgres petit  petit.

Pour ce qui est de "La qualit orthographique" tu peux en tenir compte via ton pouvoir d'valuer les messages.

Ceux qui frquentent plusieurs forums pourront vous confirmer que le niveau de qualit des messages posts sur les forums du club developpez n'est pas le pire du net, bien au contraire...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour ce qui est de "La qualit orthographique" tu peux en tenir compte via ton pouvoir d'valuer les messages.


Oui et non ! Ce serait noter le contenant au dtriment du contenu. Ou alors, il faut deux systme de notation ! 
Et puis, certains post sont tellement illisibles qu'ils mritent beaucoup de votes ngatifs, et on ne peut voter qu'une fois. Mais, bon... je ne discute pas de l'orientation politique donne au forum.




> Ceux qui frquentent plusieurs forums pourront vous confirmer que le niveau de qualit des messages posts sur les forums du club developpez n'est pas le pire du net, bien au contraire...


a me rappelle ma fille, quand elle tait petite, et qu'elle me ramenait une note sous la moyenne. Quand je lui disais que ce n'tait pas terrible elle me disait d'un air boudeur : Oui mais y en a pas beaucoup qui ont plus que moi !. Alors je lui rpondait, que dans une classe d'nes, il valait mieux ne pas se comparer aux autres nes, sinon on risquait de voir ses oreilles pousses !  :;): 

Alors c'est vrai que la qualit orthographique du forum est meilleure que celle de "commentcamarche" ! Youpi ! Yeah !  ::ccool::   ::roll::

----------


## Anomaly

> Envoy par Marc Lussac
> 
> Pour ce qui est de "La qualit orthographique" tu peux en tenir compte via ton pouvoir d'valuer les messages.
> 
> 
> Oui et non ! Ce serait noter le contenant au dtriment du contenu. Ou alors, il faut deux systme de notation !


Je ne vois pas le souci  noter  la fois la forme et le fond d'un message. Un message sous une forme excrable (bourrs de fautes, de SMS et donc impossible  lire...) mais avec un bon fond (que seulement les 1% de courageux qui auront affront la forme verront) mrite tout autant un [-] qu'un message sous une forme irrprochable mais dont le fond vaut peanuts.  :;):

----------


## pseudocode

> Oui mais y en a pas beaucoup qui ont plus que moi !. Alors je lui rpondait, que dans une classe d'nes, il valait mieux ne pas se comparer aux autres nes, sinon on risquait de voir ses oreilles pousses !


vote : -2   ::P:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Louis, soit tu plaisante, soit ce que tu cris est ridicule.

On a pas un systme automatis sur le forum qui serait apte  valuer la qualit orthographique des messages et on ne va certainement pas crer un bouton spcialement pour a, si dj on peu avoir une bonne utilisation du systme en place ce sera dj bien, on ne peu pas rajouter des boutons  l'infini et trop complexifier notre systme, on propose dj un des forums les plus riches en fonctionnalits qui existe sur la francophone, inutile de le complexifier pour rien.

De toute faon c'est un faux problme la majorit des gens qui ont un grave probleme avec la langue ne restent gnralement pas longtemps sur developpez car ils se font trop chambrer et ils partent sur d'autres forums ou ils peuvent crire tranquillement en SMS.

----------


## Trini

> Cet indicateur peut tre utile pour les administrateurs du club, mais devrait leur tre rserv.


Entirement d'accord, l il ne s'agit plus d'go en effet ! et l'utilit de ce systme de points me semblerait avoir plus de justifications.

Et juste en passant  propos de ces famheuuses fautes d'orthographe, j'appuierai LUSSAC sur le fait que le site de Developpez n'est vraiment pas le pire de ce que j'ai pu voir aussi sur d'autres forums.

----------


## GrandFather

> Entirement d'accord, l il ne s'agit plus d'go en effet !


Non, a n'a pas qu'un intrt pour l'quipe de rdaction, mais pour tous les membres du club.

Quelle est la motivation de ceux qui font du flood ? Hormis les quelques sociopathes qui ne le font que pour emmerder le monde, c'est pour accder au plus vite au rang d'expert et ainsi  un semblant de reconnaissance de leurs pairs (du moins l'estiment-ils). C'est drisoire, purile, immature, mais surtout a encombre le forum et noie les informations pertinentes dans un bruit parasite.

Pour neutraliser ces floodeurs (ou _star-racers_), vous allez pouvoir apporter votre aide  l'quipe de modration, en notant ngativement les messages polluants. Cela aura une influence directe sur leur score, donc sur leur rang, et au final sur leur ego. 

Pour savoir si cela aura un effet dissuasif, je vous invite  consulter le site de Stack Overflow. Le forum est ouvert  tous (il n'y a pas de notion de club comme chez Developpez), et est pourtant d'une tenue exceptionnelle ; et personne parmi les meilleurs nots ne plastronne en agitant son score... Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce qui a si bien fonctionn pour eux ne fonctionnerait pas ici. Une exception franaise ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## berrandpb

> *+ 10 %* si nom et prnom remplis ensembles


 mon avis cette prcision ne fera pas avancer le Schmilblic.


Le nouveau systme de notation me parait intressant, il vitera au moins d'avoir des intervenants dclars *"experts"* au vu du nombre de messages (la plupart du temps peu utiles). MAIS Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce genre de personne soit trs rpandue sur "Dveloppez.com" contrairement  d'autres forums.
Le langage "sms" devra-t'il tre sanctionn par un vote ngatif sur le message ?

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Le langage "sms" devra-t'il tre sanctionn par un vote ngatif sur le message ?


Le langage SMS tant officiellement dconseill dans les regles du club, c'est tout  fait pertinent de le sanctionner par un vote message ngatif.


 ::merci::

----------


## omen999

j'ai remarqu que certains membres taient qualifis "_d'inactifs_"
quel critre quantitatif doit-on remplir (ou ne pas remplir) pour obtenir ce statut
je n'ai trouv aucune prcision dans les rgles du forum  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Ce sont des utilisateurs bannis.

Pour arriver  tre bannis il faut se rendre coupable de plusieurs infractions graves et gnralement ceux qui sont bannis sont des rcidivistes qui refusent l'arbitrage des modrateurs, et qui au lieu d'essayer de suivre les rgles et de s'amliorer ne trouvent rien d'autre  faire d'intelligent que d'agresser ou d'insulter l'quipe de modration. Trs souvent les bannis sont des cas psychiatriques (sur 2,2 millions de lecteurs il y en  forcment...).

Par rapport  nos 2,2 millions de lecteurs ces cas sont assez rares finalement.

----------


## blaiso

Un grand bravo aux concepteurs du nouveau systme de score.

C'est par la newsletter que je l'ai dcouvert. C'est peut-tre pour cela que je mrite les 20%... ::P: 

Gnralement, je trouve les rponses  mes questions sur les FAQ ou dans les cours.

A l'poque o je posais beaucoup de questions, j'avais trouv une forte communaut de personnes ddies et prtes  donner un coup de main.

Merci  vous tous pour les efforts que vous faites. Le systme de score est trs interessant parcequ'il permet (entre autres) de dire un autre "merci"  ceux qui contribuent positivement.

Bon courage  vous.

----------


## Trini

> Pour neutraliser ces floodeurs (ou _star-racers_), vous allez pouvoir apporter votre aide  l'quipe de modration, en notant ngativement les messages polluants. Cela aura une influence directe sur leur score, donc sur leur rang, et au final sur leur ego.


Ok, ok - j'tais surtout rest dans l'ide de 'Rcompense' par les points attribus, et effectivement j'avais un peu occult la partie vote par les membres :



> - Rcemment a t mis en place un systme de votes sur messages destin  rcompenser les messages les plus intressants ......


Comme quoi il faut toujours bien lire les notices avant de poster...je sais !

Mais, mais comme cela est dit aussi c'est plutt le message qui est mis plus ou moins en valeur, et pas obligatoirement l'auteur, qui de toute faon se cache sous un pseudo ou peut donner un faux nom.
Quand je cherche une info je ne vais pas regarder le nombre de points de l'auteur, mais je vais tre plus intress par le *message* pertinent, donc bien not ! 
Autre exemple si je donne une rponse super gniale (sur une question super simple, videment) je prfre que ma rponse soit prise en compte pour aller alimenter la FAQ que l'attribution de points  mon compte tu vois.

Ou alors il y a vraiment tant de Floodeurs que a...? bande de psychopathes va ! 
Bon allez faut qu'j'y aille, j'ai pas de lumire sur ma mob et y'a des keufs dans le coin !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Autre exemple si je donne une rponse super gniale (sur une question super simple, videment) je prfre que ma rponse soit prise en compte pour aller alimenter la FAQ que l'attribution de points  mon compte tu vois.


L'un n'empche pas l'autre  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci de regarder les forums contributions et de voir avec les resps faq comment tu peu participer  la rdaction des FAQ's  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## alainb

Bonsoir,
Belle innovation! La valorisation de la participation des membres "actifs" est un juste retour pour mettre en avant les curs gnreux.  ::ccool:: 
Alain

----------


## Maxsysteme

Beaucoup d' intrt pour tous les membres du club.

Les sociopathes qui emmerdent le monde vont se retrouvs bon dernier (moins de parasite).

----------


## pb.barthe

En effet, c'est trs bien de rflchir  un nouveau systme de classement (en quelque sorte)
Son succs se mesurera au fil du temps.


"L'avenir nous le dira !"
(_Charles Darwin_ aurait pu le dire)

----------


## allomona

bravo pour vos efforts tout le monde vous encourage

----------


## Jbx 2.0b

Systme intressant mais qui va profiter  ceux qui donnent leurs avis (voir trollent) sur les actus plus que ceux qui se dmnent  trouver des solutions  un problme donn.  Or quelqu'un qui donne un avis relativement objectif mais surtout consensuel sur le dernier buzz d'Apple n'est pas forcment quelqu'un de techniquement prouv.
Je pense que les points devraient tre supprims ou tout du moins pondrs dans la rubrique actu (style +0.2 pt), afin de ne pas privilgier ceux qui ont un avis sur tout, mais qui ne rpondent pas au but originel de dveloppez,  savoir l'entraide. Cela pourrait de plus avoir qu'un effet bnfique: faire migrer les "buzzeurs" & "trolleurs" vers les topiques ou on a rellement besoin d'eux.
Bien entendu, aucune modification n'est ncessaire pour ceux qui publient les articles d'actualit, ceux l sont parfaitement lgitimes!

[EDIT] Exact Marc, honte  moi. Envoyez les pouces baisss... Av Csar, ceux qui vont mourir te saluent !

----------


## JeitEmgie

> Systme intressant mais qui va profiter  ceux qui donnent leurs avis (voir trollent) sur les actus plus que ceux qui se dmnent  trouver des solutions  un problme donn.  Hors quelqu'un qui donne un avis relativement objectif mais surtout consensuel sur le dernier buzz d'Apple n'est pas forcment quelqu'un de techniquement prouv.
> Je pense que les points devraient tre supprims ou tout du moins pondrs dans la rubrique actu (style +0.2 pt), afin de ne pas privilgier ceux qui ont un avis sur tout, mais qui ne rpondent pas au but originel de dveloppez,  savoir l'entraide. Cela ne pourrait de plus avoir qu'un effet bnfique: faire migrer les "buzzeurs" & "trolleurs" vers les topiques ou on a rellement besoin d'eux.
> Bien entendu, aucune modification ncessaire pour ceux qui publient les articles d'actualit, ceux l sont parfaitement lgitimes!


entirement d'accord
avec quelques petites nuances : en gnral les gens qui donnent des avis objectifs dans les forums d'actualit sont aussi techniquement prouvs si l'on accorde au mot technique un sens qui couvre les connaissances marketing, juridiques, etc. Les gros trollers sont  premire vue aussi les gros nuls sur le plan "technique" et donc esprer leur migration vers les forums "o on a rellement besoin d'eux" est sans doute utopique.

Afficher le ratio "nombre de posts dans les forums d'entraide/nombre de posts dans les forums d'actualit" serait peut-tre un moyen simple et pas trop coteux en temps de calcul de "colorier" chaque profil.

Quant  la publication des articles d'actualit, il manque un moyen clair et spar de la mthode des pouces pour "taper" sur les doigts de l'auteur quand celui-ci dforme totalement le contenu de l'information originale que ce soit par une traduction fantaisiste, une sortie du contexte, ou tout autre dformation de l'information originale : commencer un dbat sur des bases errones ne mne nulle part, et c'est hlas trop souvent le fait de certains fils de discussion dans la rubrique "Actualits".
(et a contrario ce moyen pourrait servir  le fliciter d'avoir dcouvert une actualit originale qui n'est pas dj reprise  l'une partout ailleurs depuis une semaine)

Ou alors il devrait tre clair pour tout le monde que le "jugement des pouces" sur le post de dpart d'une actualit doit concerner la manire dont l'actualit est rapporte ou son originalit et rien d'autre.

----------


## dissert

J'ai quasiment cinq fois plus en points qu'en nombre de messages 
 ::ccool::

----------


## slim_java

> J'ai quasiment cinq fois plus en points qu'en nombre de messages


Tu as un nombre de vote 29 dpassant le nombre de tes messages !!

tu vote bien  ::roll::   et tu auras peut tre plus de points si tu continues  le faire sans envoyer des messages !!

----------


## Anomaly

> Ou alors il devrait tre clair pour tout le monde que le "jugement des pouces" sur le post de dpart d'une actualit doit concerner la manire dont l'actualit est rapporte ou son originalit et rien d'autre.


Je ne vois pas la ncessit de limiter les raisons qui poussent  voter positivement ou ngativement une actualit. C'est un jugement subjectif qui appartient  chaque lecteur.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On  dj rpondu  la question concernant les participations sur les dbats actualits, *merci de lire les explications qui ont t publies prcdemment*.  :;):

----------


## cortex024

> Systme intressant mais qui va profiter  ceux qui donnent leurs avis (voir trollent) sur les actus plus que ceux qui se dmnent  trouver des solutions  un problme donn.  Or quelqu'un qui donne un avis relativement objectif mais surtout consensuel sur le dernier buzz d'Apple n'est pas forcment quelqu'un de techniquement prouv.
> Je pense que les points devraient tre supprims ou tout du moins pondrs dans la rubrique actu (style +0.2 pt), afin de ne pas privilgier ceux qui ont un avis sur tout, mais qui ne rpondent pas au but originel de dveloppez,  savoir l'entraide. Cela pourrait de plus avoir qu'un effet bnfique: faire migrer les "buzzeurs" & "trolleurs" vers les topiques ou on a rellement besoin d'eux.
> Bien entendu, aucune modification n'est ncessaire pour ceux qui publient les articles d'actualit, ceux l sont parfaitement lgitimes!


entirement d'accord. un passage dans les actualits suffit  illustrer ce que tu dis, les votes ngatifs ne servent  rien pour faire baisser la note de ces users  ::ccool::

----------


## Flytox21

a me donne le bourdon. Dj que je n'tais pas vraiment fier de ma prsence dans le club, moi qui n'ai mis qu'une seule question avec une bonne note. Je suis cependant un lecteur assidu des news. Bien qu'entr en informatique  l'poque du Tandy  8k et plus tard avec un tape recorder un dinausore donc, je suis toujours avec le plus grand intrt l'volution qui pour moi est trop rapide!. En tout cas bravo et merci  tous ceux qui accorde leur temps et connaissances aux autres.
Un papy heureux. (quand mme)

----------


## danielhagnoul

> a me donne le bourdon. Dj que je n'tais pas vraiment fier de ma prsence dans le club, moi qui n'ai mis qu'une seule question avec une bonne note. Je suis cependant un lecteur assidu des news. Bien qu'entr en informatique  l'poque du Tandy  8k et plus tard avec un tape recorder un dinausore donc, je suis toujours avec le plus grand intrt l'volution qui pour moi est trop rapide!. En tout cas bravo et merci  tous ceux qui accorde leur temps et connaissances aux autres.
> Un papy heureux. (quand mme)


Bonsoir

Ne vous laissez pas impressionner par la jeunesse !  :;): 

C'est leur mtier et ils apprennent vite, mais il manque de temps pour tout faire. Si l'informatique n'est pas votre mtier, mais votre passion, cela ne signifie pas que vous n'ayez rien  apporter aux autres.

Poser des questions et rpondre aux questions c'est bien, mais il y a de multiples manires de se rendre utile aux autres, la relecture , la traduction, etc.

Cordialement Daniel.

----------


## zakuli

Bonjour,

Je suis l'un des "plutt experts en je-pose-mon-problme-sur-le-forum" !

Ce forum est vraiment l'un des plus performants si ce n'est le meilleur dans son domaine et nous, les "plutt experts en je-pose-mon-problme-sur-le-forum", somment vraiment heureux de son existence. Il nous permet de progresser et de rsoudre bien des problmes auxquels nous serions bien incapables de faire face.

Encore un *grand merci* de notre part  tous les experts et les passionns qui nous sauvent de la noyade.

----------


## alain_du_lac

Bravo pour cette initiative !  ::lol::  Enfin une tentative pour rcompenser ceux qui apportent des solutions dans les forums, par rapport  eux qui ne font que du bruit de fond ...

----------


## Julien Bodin

J'aime beaucoup l'ide des points !

Une volution intressante serait que l'initiateur d'une discussion puisse slectionner la ou les rponses qui l'ont permis de rsoudre son problme (s'il est rsolu) et que les auteurs de la ou les rponses reoivent un bonus de points avec en intitul, par exemple : "Nombre de problmes rsolus" ou ce genre de chose.

Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas mettre en avant galement les rponses qui ont permis de rsoudre le problme ? Un peu  la manire de http://stackoverflow.com/ mme si on perdrait le ct forum, ce qui n'est pas une bonne chose  mon avis  ::D:

----------


## andry.aime

> J'aime beaucoup l'ide des points !
> 
> Une volution intressante serait que l'initiateur d'une discussion puisse slectionner la ou les rponses qui l'ont permis de rsoudre son problme (s'il est rsolu) et que les auteurs de la ou les rponses reoivent un bonus de points avec en intitul, par exemple : "Nombre de problmes rsolus" ou ce genre de chose.


a existe dj  ::fleche::  Possibilit de voter pour ou contre un message

A+.

----------


## Julien Bodin

> a existe dj  Possibilit de voter pour ou contre un message
> 
> A+.


Justement, c'est une volution de ce systme que je propose. N'importe quel utilisateur peut voter pour ou contre un message, ce qui permet de juger de la qualit d'un post on est d'accord.

Ce que je proposais c'tait que seul l'utilisateur qui cr un topic (relatif  un problme) puisse dsigner quelles sont les rponses qui lui ont permis de rsoudre son problme. Les utilisateurs qui ont donc fourni les rponses pertinentes pour le problme se voient gratifis d'un bonus de points.

----------


## Anomaly

> Justement, c'est une volution de ce systme que je propose. N'importe quel utilisateur peut voter pour ou contre un message, ce qui permet de juger de la qualit d'un post on est d'accord.
> 
> Ce que je proposais c'tait que seul l'utilisateur qui cr un topic (relatif  un problme) puisse dsigner quelles sont les rponses qui lui ont permis de rsoudre son problme. Les utilisateurs qui ont donc fourni les rponses pertinentes pour le problme se voient gratifis d'un bonus de points.


Ce type de systme pourrait tre intressant si Developpez tait un forum de support o on pose une question et on a des rponses, une parmis elles pouvant tre lu "Rponse en or" ou quelque chose de ce genre.

Or le forum de Developpez, ce n'est pas cela. Sur une discussion technique, il n'y a pas une rponse qui rpond  la question de manire gnrale, il s'agit d'une discussion entre la personne qui a pos la question et les diffrents membres du forum pour arriver tous ensemble  la solution. Il n'y a donc pas de manire gnrale une rponse qui donne la solution. Le systme de vote sur les messages permet par contre d'indiquer les messages les plus utiles et les moins utiles dans cette discussion.

Ensuite, en quoi l'auteur de la discussion serait le plus qualifi pour dterminer les rponses les plus pertinentes ? C'est justement plus les autres membres expriments qui peuvent plus facilement juger de la pertinence de l'aide apporte par les autres  mon sens.

Enfin, il n'y a pas que des questions techniques sur Developpez. Il y a aussi des dbats sur les sujets sur le dveloppement, des dbats sur les sujets d'actualit, des sujets dtente sur la taverne, etc. Des discussions sur lesquelles un tel systme n'aurait pas de sens, mais o le systme de vote a toujours un sens.

----------


## Julien Bodin

En fait je remarquais juste que certains membres se dmnent pour trouver des solutions  certains problmes et qu'ils ne sont pas "rcompens" ni encourag parce que personne ne prend la peine de voter pour les messages.

Le but dans tout a tant finalement d'encourager les utilisateurs  obtenir ces bonus et donc  aider  la rsolution des problmes. C'est tout

----------


## Anomaly

> En fait je remarquais juste que certains membres se dmnent pour trouver des solutions  certains problmes et qu'ils ne sont pas "rcompens" ni encourag parce que personne ne prend la peine de voter pour les messages.


Si personne ne le fait, je vois mal l'auteur de la discussion, seul habilit  utiliser la fonction que tu suggres, l'utiliser.

Le vote sur les messages va se populariser de plus en plus maintenant que le systme  points est en place, j'ai confiance en cela.

Et si tu constates que des messages pertinents ne sont pas rcompenss, pourquoi tu ne votes pas toi-mme pour quilibrer la situation et montrer la voie ?

----------


## Invit

Salut

En complment de ce que dit Ano, il peut y avoir plusieurs rponses pertinentes pour un problme, cela ne veut pas dire que celle slectionne soit vraiment la meilleure  utiliser.

On a dj dut mal  leur faire cliquer sur le bouton   ::mouarf::

----------


## Julien Bodin

> Salut
> 
> En complment de ce que dit Ano, il peut y avoir plusieurs rponses pertinentes pour un problme, cela ne veut pas dire que celle slectionne soit vraiment la meilleure  utiliser.
> 
> On a dj dut mal  leur faire cliquer sur le bouton


On pourrait en slectionner plusieurs, a irait en complment du bouton rsolu.
Mais bon  ::P:

----------


## Marc Lussac

> On pourrait en slectionner plusieurs, a irait en complment du bouton rsolu.
> Mais bon


a revient au systme actuel : tu peux plusoyer toutes les rponses qui te semblent utiles.

Le forum n'est pas un forum de support :

- Il y a des dbats, plusieurs tmoignages ou "clairages" peuvent tres utiles.

- Pour les questions, le but n'est pas simplement de rpondre  la question mais de donner des informations et conseils pour former la personne  se perfectionner dans un domaine, ou aider un tudiant  se perfectionner dans le but de devenir un professionnel, et dans cette optique, plusieurs messages peuvent tre utiles  faire progresser une personne vers un meilleur niveau de connaissance, d'expertise, de professionnalisme,...

- Le forum n'a pas pour vocation d'aider que le posteur. Sur un sujet, il y a entre 10 et 100 fois plus de lecteurs que de participants,  savoir qu'un mme sujet peut aider 10, 100 ou 1000 lecteurs et pas seulement le posteur de la question.

Bref mme si vous avez vu d'autres systmes sur d'autres forums, a n'est pas oblig qu'on fasse de mme. D'autres sites ont fait d'autres choix (choix  adapt  du pur support, choix simpliste adapt  du grand public, ou  mauvais choix). On n'est pas oblig de copier les ides moins adaptes. *Le systme qu'on propose est bien le meilleur* pour rpondre aux besoins de nos lecteurs, merci de l'utiliser  bon escient  :;): 

Depuis la mise en place du nouveau systme de points, le systme de notation de message est un succs, il n'y a donc aucune raison de remettre ce choix en cause, surtout que c'est hors sujet. Ce dbat a dj eu lieu. Inutile d'y revenir.

----------


## Julien Bodin

D'accord, c'est un bon compris. C'est juste que le fait que n'importe qui puisse noter n'importe quel message peut amener  des "drives" genre te met un vote ngatif parce que tu craches sur telle ou telle technologie ou autres gamineries.
Y'a qu' voir le nombre de votes ngatifs que je rcolte en apportant juste une critique constructive, qui annihile totalement les points positifs que j'essaie de rcolter en aidant les autres.

En rsum il vaut mieux simplement participer pour aider  rsoudre un problme et ne pas prendre part  un dbat vu qu'il y aura toujours quelqu'un qui pensera le contraire et qui mettra un vote ngatif.

Limiter les votants aux participants  la discussion permettrai de limiter ce phnomne, je pense.

Encore une fois, j'essaie pas de me plaindre ou critiquer. Je trouve ce systme de point super bien et j'essayais simplement d'apporter une ide avec pour simple volont le fait d'apporter une rponse  une problmatique que j'avais identifi.

----------


## Pascal Lob

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une espce de rivalit entre ceux qui viennent de crer un nouveau systme et ceux qui le reoivent et qui n'aiment pas ou qui trouvent que ce serait mieux si.
Moi je trouve que c'est une avance. Peut tre que a aurait pu tre mieux truc, plus machin, etc. Mais pour l'instant a me parait juste faire avancer la shilimilibili ...
Laissons le temps  ce systme de s'instaler, constatons les drives et proposons dans quelques semaines (mois) des amliorations.

----------


## Julien Bodin

> J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une espce de rivalit entre ceux qui viennent de crer un nouveau systme et ceux qui le reoivent et qui n'aiment pas ou qui trouvent que ce serait mieux si.
> Moi je trouve que c'est une avance. Peut tre que a aurait pu tre mieux truc, plus machin, etc. Mais pour l'instant a me parait juste faire avancer la shilimilibili ...
> Laissons le temps  ce systme de s'instaler, constatons les drives et proposons dans quelques semaines (mois) des amliorations.


Je trouve aussi que c'est une avance, je ne prendrai pas le sujet  coeur sinon. J'ai constat une drive potentielle et propos une amlioration visant  la corriger, tout simplement. Disons dans ce cas que j'ai quelques semaines (mois) d'avance  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

> Je trouve aussi que c'est une avance, je ne prendrai pas le sujet  coeur sinon. J'ai constat une drive potentielle et propos une amlioration visant  la corriger, tout simplement. Disons dans ce cas que j'ai quelques semaines (mois) d'avance


J'ose dire, que d'une part vous avez 2/3 mois de retard, car vous parlez du systeme de vote, et que celui-ci a ete discute a sa sortie, sur le forum, dans un post different. La seule chose que vous faites et de dire les memes choses qui ont ete deja dites (la reponse en or), sauf que cette fois, ce n'est plus le sujet de la discussion.

Apres, il semble que vous oubliez les desavantages de vos solutions. Certes vous mettez le doigt sur un point qui peut sembler problematique (seuls les gens qui ont acces aux statistiques du site, et qui suivent l'evolution et l'utilisation du forum, peuvent vraiment dire si ce point est vraiment problematique), certes vous apportez une solution, mais vous ne semblez pas remettre en cause votre solution en elle meme pour savoir si elle est fiable ou non.

Finalement, je ne peux que suivre les evolutions du forum que j'utilise, dans le sens que je ne me rends certainement pas compte de tout ce qui ce passe derriere mon ecran lorsque j'ecris un message. Du coup cela m'empeche de pouvoir critiquer constructivement, mais cela est loin de m'empecher d'applaudir les gens qui donne de leurs temps pour ce forum. Donc en temps que simple utilisateur que je suis, je fait confiance a l'equipe de DVP, et jusque la, malgre mes doutes, cela marche plutot tres bien  ::): .

----------


## Bluedeep

> il valait mieux ne pas se comparer aux autres nes, sinon on risquait de voir ses oreilles *pousses* !


Puis (du mme auteur, dans le mme post ) :




> Alors c'est vrai que la *qualit orthographique* du forum


"*pousses* " Hum ... hum .... grammaticalement possible ici mais un peu dnu de sens. "Pousser" eut t de meilleur aloi.  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

bonjour,


on a la possibilit de connatre les messages qui ont eu un vote positif ou ngatif ?

----------


## Atomya Rise

> bonjour,
> 
> 
> on a la possibilit de connatre les messages qui ont eu un vote positif ou ngatif ?


Actuellement non, mais ceci  dj t demand dans la discussion des votes prvu pour a --> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d92...e/#post5557572

----------


## exe2bin

Bon ok flicitation  tous ceux qui ont boss dur la dessus  ::ccool:: 
Maintenant il faut relativiser : en effet il me semble que la majorits des 
visiteurs (comme moi) attendent plutt une rponse  leurs problmes ; l'informatique est si vaste et changeante qu'un expert ne le reste pas longtemps . De plus ,pour des gens travaillant dans le milieu il est beaucoup plus facile de rpondre aux questions traitant de leur job !
Enfin je vois beaucoup de message non-rsolus ,je sais bien que les gens ne clique pas tous sur le bouton ; pourtant il m'est arriv de ne pas recevoir de solution .
Le temps dira ce qu'il en est .

----------


## Invit

Bonsoir,
Je plussoie exe2bin.
Je vais rebondir sur un mot, "le temps".
Le systme des note est en place depuis plusieurs mois. J'avoue que lorsqu'il y a eu la question du "pour ou contre", j'ai vot "pour". Je n'avais pas rflchi plus loin que le bout de mon nez, en effet comment peut-on s'adjuger de droit de mettre une note  un individu d'aprs un message qu'il a tap en direct et dans un contexte trs prcis ?
J'exclue 2 situations :
1- un membre rpond  une question par un message qui atteint  peine une ligne et avec au moins 3 fautes d'orthographe. Celui-l mrite une note ngative.
2- un membre prend la peine de rdiger un message dtaill. Qu'on soit d'accord ou non avec ce qu'il dit,  priori, il mrite une note positive.

Ce n'est pas le sujet en cours, mais je remarque que depuis que cette attribution de note donne des points, celles-ci fleurissent partout.
Donc ma proposition, tant donn qu'une note est ou devrait sous-entendre un investissement personnel, je propose que l'attribution d'une note, au lieu de rajouter des bons-points  son auteur, se paye, c'est  dire que celui qui attribue une note de voit retirer un bon-point.  
Cordialement.

----------


## Caro-Line

@exe2bin :
Le forum ne promet aucunement une rponse  toutes les questions.
Nous sommes tous bnvoles et rpondons dans la mesure de nos moyens.
Si votre question ne trouve pas rponse il peut y avoir un nombre important de raisons (difficult, problme mal pos, incomprhension du problme...)

@Pierre Dolez :
Depuis quand quantit est-il synonyme de qualit ?
Ok la personne a pass du temps  faire une rponse longue comme un jour sans pain, c'est effectivement gentil  lui mais si c'est un ramassis d'erreur je ne vois pas pourquoi je le noterais favorablement.
Ce qui devrait (dans un monde parfait ce qui n'est pas le cas ici) tre not  mon sens c'est l'adquation de la rponse par rapport  la question, mais ce n'est que mon avis personnel.
Aprs, pour que le systme soit parfait il faudrait que nous soyons parfaits mais nous sommes humains, donc chacun est libre de voter selon son propre libre-arbitre.
Si vous souhaitez noter une rponse parce qu'elle fait plus de 10 lignes, libre  vous mais laissez les autres voter  leur convenance.

----------


## Invit

Bonjour Calo-Line,



> @exe2bin :
> Le forum ne promet aucunement une rponse  toutes les questions.
> Nous sommes tous bnvoles et rpondons dans la mesure de nos moyens.
> Si votre question ne trouve pas rponse il peut y avoir un nombre important de raisons (difficult, problme mal pos, incomprhension du problme...)


Je ne pense pas que exe2bin reprochait quoi que ce soit concernant un manque ventuel de rponses  ses questions. A mon avis il voulait dire que l'importance des bons-points, grades etc. tait ngligeable par rapport au (seul) but d'un forum, c'est  dire un lieu d'change sur des sujets techniques en relation direct avec le dveloppement informatique.

 "nous" donc les administrateurs, modrateurs, responsables, je ne pense pas que exe2bin attende de vous des rponses  ses questions. Pour tre plus prcis, je ne pense pas que ce soit de vous qu'il attend des rponses. 




```

```

Qui a parl de quantit ? en tout cas pas moi. Quand je parle "d' peine une ligne" je fait allusion  certains membres qui sont tellement condescendants et sr de leur science qu'il ne s'abaissent pas  expliquer quoi que ce soit (rfrences  votre disposition).
Quand je parle d'un message dtaill, je ne veux pas dire ... forcment long, mais un message o on comprend qu'il y une recherche de transmettre un bout de sa science et non pas faire valoir ses propres arguments ou certitudes.

Ce que j'ai essay d'expliquer,  l'vidence trs mal. Je trouve que c'est une erreur que de permettre  un individu de donner son avis sur un autre individu, d'une faon totalement anonyme, et en plus en gagnant des points.




> Si vous souhaitez noter une rponse parce qu'elle fait plus de 10 lignes, libre  vous mais laissez les autres voter  leur convenance.


Manifestement je me suis mal exprim : je ne souhaite pas noter une rponse (j'avoue que je l'ai fait, j'en ai honte, mais ma note tait effectivement cible sur l'individu et non le message. Aucun rapport avec la longueur du texte  ::lol:: ), je propose que cette possibilit de noter, au lieu de rapporter des points, se paye avec des points.
C'est bien le sujet dont il est question, non?

----------


## mlny84

> je propose que cette possibilit de noter, au lieu de rapporter des points, se paye avec des points.
> C'est bien le sujet dont il est question, non?


A mon avis si cela cote des points de voter, plus personne ne le fera. Et  ce moment l, autant supprimer le systme de votes...

Donner des points quand on vote incite les gens  voter et donc  utiliser le systme. Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche avec a.

----------


## Atomya Rise

Je serais ventuellement d'accord avec Pierre Dolez pour ceci...




> je propose que cette possibilit de noter, au lieu de rapporter des points, se paye avec des points.


En effet, je trouve que le vote ngatif est un peu abus par certaines personnes.

Mme quand une bonne rponse est donne, nous arrivons  avoir un vote ngatif parce que la personne a une vision de "bien pensant".

Exemple ici --> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d99...f/#post5551818

Faire un commentaire afin de justifier pourquoi nous n'acceptons pas une rponse.. d'accord, mais de l  noter la personne ngativement... c'est un peu dommage tout de mme....

Car participer  l'aide sur le forum est une chose, mais si en plus on se fais moinsser quand on apporte une bonne rponse, cela ne donne pas envie de continuer...

Conclusion, je serais d'avis a ce qu'on enlve des points quand on vote ngativement, cela permettrais  certaines personnes de rflchir avant d'agir n'importe comment.

Ou alors, moins pnaliser les votes ngatifs...
Car on gagne 0.1  voter ngativement une personne pendant que celle-ci en perd 1 tout entier...
On arrive  voir des personnes sans statut et avec des points ngatif...
Pas gnial....

----------


## Invit

Bonjour mlny84,



> Donner des points quand on vote incite les gens  voter et donc  utiliser le systme. Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche avec a.


Ce qui cloche, c'est ce que j'ai expliqu et dtaill dans ma rponse prcdente.
Ceux qui utilisent le systme sont ceux qui ont des questions  poser ou qui ont envie de transmettre leur savoir. Ceux l n'ont pas besoin de bons-points de grades etc. Mais si l'envie de continuer  participer n'tait pas si forte, il y a longtemps qu'ils auraient laiss tomber. Ceux qui s'amusent  mettre des notes  tord et  travers, n'auront plus qu' le faire entre eux.
C'est en fait ce que j'essaye d'expliquer avec des mots choisis, mais c'est pas toujours facile.
Petite proposition : il y a probablement des membres qui ont beaucoup frquent ce forum, puis ont arrt, ou au moins dont la frquentation a beaucoup diminu et surtout le nombre de rponses. Faites un petit sondage ou un nouveau sujet ou je ne sais quoi pour connaitre les raisons.

----------


## LittleWhite

> Faire un commentaire afin de justifier pourquoi nous n'acceptons pas une rponse.. d'accord, mais de l  noter la personne ngativement... c'est un peu dommage tout de mme....
> 
> Car participer  l'aide sur le forum est une chose, mais si en plus on se fais moinsser quand on apporte une bonne rponse, cela ne donne pas envie de continuer...
> 
> Conclusion, je serais d'avis a ce qu'on enlve des points quand on vote ngativement, cela permettrais  certaines personnes de rflchir avant d'agir n'importe comment.
> 
> Ou alors, moins pnaliser les votes ngatifs...
> Car on gagne 0.1  voter ngativement une personne pendant que celle-ci en perd 1 tout entier...
> On arrive  voir des personnes sans statut et avec des points ngatif...
> Pas gnial....


Oui mais enlever un point, par vote negatif que l'on fait, cela veut aussi dire que:
- Des personnes ne vont plus voter negativement (Certes, c'est ce que nous voulons actuellement)
- On ne penalise plus non plus les personnes qui ecrivent en SMS, ou qui posent les questions n'importe comment, et tout autre petit travers.
- On ne penalise pas la personne qui repond n'importe comment ...

Alors certes, plus tot, il a ete dit que mon deuxieme point, c'est une regle, et que donc le systeme de vote est une sorte d'ajout surperficiel pour ce cas la. Par contre, mon troisieme point tient toujours.

Apres, on pourrait penser aussi a enlever completement le vote negatif, mais bon, cela ne sanctionnera plus les gens qui font du flood (ou autre technique de star racing).

Finalement, oui, il y a quelques probleme avec les votes negatifs (desole pour vous Atomya Rise), mais il faut aussi se rappeler que cette histoire de points n'est qu'un ajout a ne pas prendre trop au serieux (cela a ete dit plus tot).

----------


## Atomya Rise

> - Des personnes ne vont plus voter ngativement (Certes, c'est ce que nous voulons actuellement)


Non, je ne parlais pas d'enlever 1 point quand mme, je ne suis pas une brute  ::aie:: 
Juste enlever un minimum afin que la personne qui vote ngativement prends conscience qu'elle peut aussi perdre des points en votant. Donc, qu'il faut voter "respectueusement" et non  la "vole" car ceci engendre des pertes chez "la victime"  ::aie:: 
Actuellement en votant ngativement, on sait qu'on enlve 1 point  la personne, donc, cela ne devrait pas dranger non plus de perdre un minimum si on est sr de notre vote...




> - On ne pnalise plus non plus les personnes qui crivent en SMS, ou qui posent les questions n'importe comment, et tout autre petit travers.
> - On ne pnalise pas la personne qui rponde n'importe comment ...


Tu le fais toi ?  ::aie::  
En effet, l'interdiction du language SMS fait partie intgrante des rgles, et pour ceci, il y a des personnes qui sont l afin de les faire respecter.
Aprs en tant que membre, si je m'acharne sur le SMS ou le "n importe quoi", cela ne me drange pas de perdre quelques points pour voter ngativement et par ce fait, lui montrer mon mcontentement  ::aie:: 

*Voici un exemple pour que vous puissiez mieux comprendre ce que j'essayais d'expliquer :*

LittleWhite a post une rponse.
Atomya Rise vote ngativement.
LittleWhite se retrouve avec 1 point de moins.
Atomya Rise se retrouve avec 0.5 de moins.

En gros, si je veux rellement participer  cette discussion et que j'estime que ce sujet mrite d'tre vot ngativement, alors je me fous de perdre 0.5 et je vote. Sinon, je m'abstiens.

Sachant que le 0.5 est juste un exemple hein  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Bonjour LittleWhite,



> - On ne penalise pas la personne qui reponde n'importe comment ...


Je crois que tout le problme se situe l : qualit de la rponse.
Je passe le cas o la rponse doit de toute faon tre supprime, soit un modrateur l'a vue soit elle a t signale par un membre.

Il y a le cas o ON peut estimer que tout le monde serait d'accord pour que telle rponse ne prsente aucun intrt, dans ce cas  mon avis, ne rien rpondre est la meilleure faon de faire au moins la plus efficace.

Il y a le cas o on n'est pas d'accord, mais on respecte les autres opinions. C'est l qu'un forum a tout son intrt. Je pense que la vrit VRAIE n'existe pas, surtout dans le domaine qui nous concerne. Si un membre un peu trop sr de lui a mis une note (positive ou ngative) a fausse le dbat, avant mme qu'il ait eu lieu. 

Il y a le cas ou la rponse est "fausse". C'est  dire que l'on sait que telle affirmation doit tre corrige ou rectifie, de prfrence pas son auteur. Cela passe par une tape de dialogue, d'explication, ou tout simplement d'une mise au point. Dans ce cas aussi la note ne sert  rien.

Donc, ma conclusion, puisque les notes existent, trs bien, mais au moins qu'elle soient payantes en points pour leur auteur, puisque cette mthode des points est encore en discussion.

PS En 3 minutes, j'ai dj 2 points en moins. Je considre cela comme une vrification de ce que je viens d'expliquer.  ::P:

----------


## LittleWhite

> En gros, si je veux rellement participer  cette discussion et que j'estime que ce sujet mrite d'tre vot ngativement, alors je me fous de perdre 0.5 et je vote. Sinon, je m'abstiens.


Personnellement, je suis un peu perdu. On perdrai nos points (signe de punitions) pour avoir puni quelqu'un d'autre (par le biais du vote negatif)
... Je vais m'arreter la, car je risque de partir hors sujet (philo)

Moi, mon principe est le suivant:
- Je ne vote pas negativement
- Je vote positiviment, parce que je pense que quelqu'un a donne la solution que moi j'aurai donne (soit +1)
- J'ecris un message, si je veux completer / dire une autre solution d'une personne qui a donne un debut de solution (ou alors, dire que sa solution ne tient pas debout ... (ce qui est rare  ::roll:: ))

Pourrait on voir un jour un systeme de justification des votes:
Lorsque nous votons negativement, nous expliquons pourquoi. (Soit expliquer pourquoi il y a punition).

Je pense que c'est plus pedagogique encore (plus lourd a mettre en place certes).




> Donc, ma conclusion, puisque les notes existent, trs bien, mais au moins qu'elle soient payantes en points pour leur auteur, puisque cette mthode des points est encore en discussion.


Encore une fois, cela ressemble a devoir paye pour avoir juger ... (positivement ou negativement (vous ne precisez pas)).
Du coup: restriction de la liberte d'expression (vu que beaucoup d'entre nous prennent les points au serieux)

----------


## Atomya Rise

> Pourrait on voir un jour un systeme de justification des votes:
> Lorsque nous votons negativement, nous expliquons pourquoi. (Soit expliquer pourquoi il y a punition).



Oui, je suis aussi d'accord  ::aie:: 
Du moment qu'il y a une justification  l'acte....
Car "moinsser" sans justification, juste parce que certains en ont envie... il y en a marre !  ::roll::

----------


## danielhagnoul

> Mme quand une bonne rponse est donne, nous arrivons  avoir un vote ngatif parce que la personne a une vision de "bien pensant". Exemple ici --> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d99...f/#post5551818


Bonjour

Certes, le vote ngatif que vous avez reu est difficilement justifiable, mais juste en dessous, un modrateur qui fait simplement remarqu, c'est son rle, qu'il existe une FAQ et que la rponse s'y trouve perd 3 points.

Pour celui qui pense qu'il doit s'agir d'un systme mritocratique rcompensant uniquement la qualit des interventions, le systme est imparfait et  mon humble avis aucun systme de points ne le sera jamais.

Pour chaque Q.& R, pour chaque actualit, pour chaque contribution et pour chaque tutoriel un jury qualifi devrait donner son apprciation, c'est infaisable !

Ici, il ne s'agit que d'un systme qui tente de reflter, par un nombre de points, l'activit bnfique d'un forumeur ou d'une forumeuse.

C'est la premire version, elle sera certainement amliore pour tenir compte des drives. Mais on ne doit pas donner une importance exagre aux nombres de points.

Une personne qui a un nombre de points lev est seulement une personne qui a dj beaucoup contribu bnvolement  la russite du forum. Cela ne veut rien dire de plus.

Cordialement, Daniel.

----------


## Marc Lussac

*RAPPEL*

*Merci  tous de commencer par lire la discussion en entier avant de poser des questions* qui ont dj reu rponse, sinon on se rpte inutilement  :;): 


 ::merci:: 

PS : Les questions qui seront poses alors qu'on y a dj rpondu seront supprimes  vue  :;):

----------


## tralloc

Bonjour,
Je comprend l'argument de Pierre Dolez ou de Atomya Rise, pour que le vote ngatif ne soit pas gratuit ou demande une explication.

Personnellement j'ai us assez fort du vote ngatif, pour des gens hors sujet qui commenaient  m'nerver car ils dviaient compltement de la discussion en cours. Ce qui se comprend. Non ? J'ai aussi vot ngativement pour certaines personnes dont l'avis ne me semblait ne pas correspondre avec ce que je pensais.
J'ai galement vot positivement pour des gens avec qui soit apportait un avis constructif  un dbat (et qui de plus taient de mon avis...) soit m'avaient aid dans un problme  rsoudre (et j'ai fait a rcursivement pour les rcompenser de leur effort, mme si ce n'est pas une rcompense terrible).
Je le ferai  l'avenir, pour rcompenser des gens qui vont m'aider dans un problme, ou souligner une rponse trouve au hasard et qui m'apporte une aide.


Ceci pour illustrer qu'un vote, positif, ou ngatif n'est pas quelque chose de terrible au niveau smantique. On voit ci dessus que j'ai vot, positivement ou ngativement pour diffrentes raisons.
Alors au lieu de rponses positives ou ngatives binaires nous pourrait avoir quelques choix. Exemple :

Mal crit ; Hors sujet ; Pas d'accord ; Faux ; Merci ; D'accord ; Constructif

Ensuite il faudrait pondrer tout a... Par exemple, un "pas d'accord" ou un "D'accord" ne couterait pas de point ni n'en rapporterait, puisqu'il s'agit de quelque chose de subjectif, tandis qu'un "faux", un "hors sujet" en coterait puisque c'est un message qui nuit  la qualit du dbat ou  une rponse technique. Et bien sr un "merci" ou un "constructif" rapporterait des points.

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous.  ::): 

Une petite modification a t apporte au systme cet aprs-midi. Comme nous comprenons parfaitement que certaines personnes ne souhaitent pas dvoiler leur vrai nom de famille sur Internet, mais nanmoins fournir leur prnom, l'algorithme a t modifi pour accorder 5% de bonus si le prnom (ou le nom) seul est renseign. Le bonus reste  10% pour ceux qui renseignent leur nom complet.

Bonne journe  tous.  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Merci de ne pas remplir le champ nom (ou prnom) avec n'importe quoi vous risquez des sanctions de la part de l'quipe de modration, qui ne manquera pas au passage de vous prendre en grippe, voir de vous bannir  la longue si vous cumulez les infractions,  parce qu'on  beaucoup  faire pour grer 2,2 millions de lecteurs et jusqu' 5000 messages par jour sur le forum  ::aie:: ...

5% c'est rien donc si vous ne souhaitez pas donner votre nom, choix que nous respectons totalement puisque nous avons dcid de laisser ce choix facultatif _(alors que c'est obligatoire sur les autres rseaux sociaux pro)_, merci de laisser le champ vide  :;): .

----------


## Erwy

> Comme nous comprenons parfaitement que certaines personnes ne souhaitent pas dvoiler leur vrai nom de famille sur Internet, mais nanmoins fournir leur prnom, l'algorithme a t modifi pour accorder 5% de bonus si le prnom (ou le nom) seul est renseign.


Faisant partie de ces personnes je ne peux que remercier  ::merci::

----------


## Julien Bodin

> Bonjour  tous. 
> 
> Une petite modification a t apporte au systme cet aprs-midi. Comme nous comprenons parfaitement que certaines personnes ne souhaitent pas dvoiler leur vrai nom de famille sur Internet, mais nanmoins fournir leur prnom, l'algorithme a t modifi pour accorder 5% de bonus si le prnom (ou le nom) seul est renseign. Le bonus reste  10% pour ceux qui renseignent leur nom complet.
> 
> Bonne journe  tous.


A ce sujet (qui est hors sujet, j'en conviens), pour certain le fait de dvoiler son nom et prnom pourrait amener  lier une identit virtuelle identifie (j'entend : utiliser le mme pseudo sur des forums diffrents)  l'identite relle. J'avoue n'avoir jamais rflchi  la divulgation du nom/prnmo sur un forum tel que dveloppez.net mais l'ide me plait bien tant donn qu'on est vraiment sur un forum professionnel. Sauf que j'utilise ce mme pseudo sur d'autres forums et n'ai pas forcment envie que quelqu'un fasse le lien avec mon identit. J'en viens donc  ma question : est-il possible d'effectuer un changement de pseudo sur le forum developpez.net ?

----------


## Anomaly

> est-il possible d'effectuer un changement de pseudo sur le forum developpez.net ?


 ::recherch:: 

Cette question a t trs souvent pose (soupir). Oui, c'est possible par action administrateur. Tu m'envoies un MP avec ton nouveau pseudo dsir ; s'il est valide et disponible, je te fais le changement.

Tous les dtails dans ce nouveau message que je viens de rdiger.

----------


## Bluedeep

> A ce sujet (qui est hors sujet, j'en conviens), pour certain le fait de dvoiler son nom et prnom pourrait amener  lier une identit virtuelle identifie (j'entend : utiliser le mme pseudo sur des forums diffrents)  l'identite relle.


+1 ::ccool:: 

Et c'est pour cette raison exclusivement que je ne met pas mon Nom/Prnom sur dvp.

----------


## FaridM

Ajouter son prnom donne 5% des points sur le total actuelle?
Si c'est le cas il vaut mieux attendre d'avoir beaucoup de points pour avoir un plus grand "bonus"?  ::lol::

----------


## Atomya Rise

> Ajouter son prnom donne 5% des points sur le total actuelle?



Afin d'viter que tout le monde se rpte, je te conseille de lire la discussion entire.

Et si tu veux une rponse  ta question, je te conseilles ce message --> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...s/#post5534055

 :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Ajouter son prnom donne 5% des points sur le total actuelle?


Le bonus de 5% est calcul  chaque fois que ton nombre total de points change. Donc plus ton nombre de points augmente (le sous-total dans les dtails), plus ton bonus, et donc ton total, augmente.

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous.  ::): 

Une nouvelle donne vient dsormais complter le calcul des points : les billets de blog que vous avez posts sur Developpez.com.

Un billet de blog vaut dsormais *5 points*.

Les billets de blog sont compts que vous postiez dans votre propre blog ou dans un ventuel cas de blog partag entre plusieurs utilisateurs. Il peut s'couler jusqu' dix minutes aprs avoir post un billet sur votre blog pour que le dtail de vos points soient  jour.

Notez que cela ne vous concerne uniquement que si vous disposez d'un Blog sur Developpez.com. Renseigner un blog externe via votre profil ne vous donnera pas de points.  :;):  En ralit, l'information Blog que vous renseignez dans votre profil n'est pas du tout utilise pour le calcul des points.

 ::fleche::  *Ouvrez votre Blog sur l'informatique sur developpez.com*

Bonne journe  tous.  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si un de vos billets est repris par le systme actualits sur le portail, vous pouvez gagner 20 points en plus par actualit publie. Donc au total vous gagnez 25 points : 20 pour actualit publie et 5 pour le billet d'origine sur votre Blog sur developpez.com.

Si vous voulez publier un de vos billets comme actualit, vous pouvez soit autoriser un responsable de rubrique  republier vos billets en tant qu'actualit ( votre nom bien sr), soit le publier vous mme, voici la procdure :

- Publiez votre billet sur le forum adapt (faite le bon choix de forum parmi les 1100 forums, s'il s'agit de quelque chose de trs gnraliste vous pouvez le publier sur le forum actualits).

- A partir de votre message sur le forum cliquez sur le bouton "Proposer comme actualit".

- Votre proposition de publication  t envoye au service news, qui se chargera ou non d'accepter votre proposition _(merci de patienter)_.

- Il est possible que le service news apporte quelques corrections  votre proposition, merci de votre comprhension.

- Vous gagnez 20 points si votre proposition  t accepte et que votre proposition de news apparait sur le portail.

- Si elle est accepte, votre actualit sera diffuse trs largement,  savoir  : La page d'accueil du site, les rubriques concernes, la newsletter hebdo (250 000 inscrits), les rseaux sociaux (twitter, Facebook), le forum, le flux RSS, Google Actualits et les autres site qui relayent developpez.com...

Le systme actualit ne sert pas  diffuser de la pub, si vous voulez faire de la pub adressez vous au service commercial.

Merci aux futurs contributeurs  ::ave:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## Marcos Ickx

> Bonjour  tous. 
> 
> Une nouvelle donne vient dsormais complter le calcul des points : les billets de blog que vous avez posts sur Developpez.com.
> 
> Un billet de blog vaut dsormais *5 points*.


Excellente nouvelle que cela. 
Bravo  toute l'quipe qui a mis cela en place.

----------


## cb_60

Bonjour  tous



> Envoy par Anomaly  
> Comme nous comprenons parfaitement que certaines personnes ne souhaitent pas dvoiler leur vrai nom de famille sur Internet, mais nanmoins fournir leur prnom, l'algorithme a t modifi pour accorder 5% de bonus si le prnom (ou le nom) seul est renseign.


Mince, mince lorsque j'ai exprim ce fait, on a failli me fusiller et meme que mes discutions  ce sujet ont eu plein de vote ngatif!!! ::aie:: 
Bon ne frapper pas ::cry:: 

C'est vrai que donner les informations pour le staff de developper ne me genait pas, mais que tout le monde puisse les utiliser me poser question.

Bon vous n'avez plus le droit de voter en ngatif, sinon je vais devoir payer!!! ::ccool:: 

J'ai mis le prnom en AVATAR a compte???? ( Je plaisante )

----------


## Jannus

> J'ai mis le prnom en AVATAR a compte????


Non

Une fois de plus, *merci de lire le message d'information*.

----------


## ztor1

Bon, je vais encore me faire incendier  ::mouarf:: 

Et si on ... Supprimait simplement les rangs, les points, les localisations, les ges les titres et tout cela ? 

Simple : Utilisateur, modo, administrateur. Un avatar et c'est tout.  :8-): 

Si jai bien compris, le but c'est d'viter les "experts" en flood par un  rang  qui est une pondration des messages. 

Maintenant on peut poster 1000 messages pour ne rien dire ou dire que l'on est d'accord et voila l'affaire est rgle!  Non peut-tre ? Ce post en est un parfait exemple  ::roll:: 

Oui mais on a mis les "pouces" me dira-t-on ! Super ! 

Perso, j'utilise ce forum comme un wiki professionnel. Jy trouve une information de qualit et rapidement. Je ne vais pas commencer  jouer des pouces pour les messages. Jai pas le temps pour cela.

Je me fous du rang, du titre ou tout autre signe noblesse. 

Je sais directement que certains intervenants sont  "zapper" et que d'autres mrite une lecture attentive. (Cest pour cela que je dis quil faut garder lavatar, il est facile  reprer visuellement) Et je pense que nombreux ici, font comme moi

Oui mais la reconnaissance me rpondra-t-on ! Celle que ces infmes psychopathes du NET nous usurpe  Oh ! Pauvres petits  Grand Mamamouchi  

La reconnaissance ? Si cest cela votre problme, il ny a pas que les  floodeurs   soigner.

Soit un manque de narcissisme de base, ou si je prends le DSM-IV, une personnalit histrionique ( plutt extrme j'en convient ::aie::  ? Ou simplement vous foncez droit sur un  burn out  au travail Oupsss A surveiller


 Bon cest pas tout cela, jtais pas venu ici pour cela moi 

 :;):

----------


## FailMan

> Je me fous du rang, du titre ou tout autre signe noblesse.


Eh bien, je ne vois aucun problme : tout le monde n'agit pas comme toi (ce n'est pas un reproche  :;): ). Cela ne t'empche pas de trouver les informations qui t'intressent, non ? Certains votent sans se proccuper du rang non plus : simplement comme a a t expliqu plus haut, cela permet de rendre plus pertinent le systme de rang (qui existe sur 99,99% des forums), de mettre en valeurs des messages d'une certaine qualit et de valoriser le travail des rdacteurs en tout genre (actualit, blogs...)

----------


## _Snoopy

J'ai un petit peu de mal  comprendre toute la polmique, quoique je ne retire pas  chacun le droit d'mettre son avis, quel qu'il soit.

Cependant, il parait clair que le systme de point actuel n'est pas parfait. A mon avis, il ne le sera jamais comme dj indiqu prcdemment pour la simple et bonne raison que les gens qui l'utilise (nous en l'occurrence) ne sont pas parfait.

Il est donc possible, et mme probable, que certains d'entre nous reoivent un vote positif plus ou moins sans raison et/ou reoivent un vote ngatif alors qu'un avis complet, prcis et dtaill a t donn pour tenter d'aider quelqu'un  rsoudre son problme.

Mais est-ce vraiment a qui va empcher nos diffrents experts de rpondre  ceux qui en ont besoin ? Ou est-ce que a va pousser ceux qui ne souhaite pas participer  la rsolution d'un problme d'mettre tout de mme un avis ? Je ne pense pas.

Je trouve que ce forum est trs bien tenu, il y a pas de troll toutes les 3 minutes dans les forums (ou alors les modos font un travail d'une rapidit incroyable  ::): ), les questions poses sont en gnrale prcises et dtailles, si ce n'est pas le cas, une simple demande suffit en gnral pour obtenir le complment d'info ncessaire. Les rponses sont en gnral du mme acabit.

Je ne pense pas que ce systme, ou un autre, change tout cela !

Sur ce, bonne continuation  tous !

----------


## LittleWhite

Je voudrais savoir ce qu'il en est pour l'ecriture des FAQ? (qui est une contribution comme les autres).

Je sais que cela sera surement moins facile a traquer, car ce genre de contribution ce fait dans des sections du forum specialement mises en place pour cela, et que l'ajout ce fait par un moderateur, mais je trouve un peu dommage que celui qui a ecrit la FAQ ne gagne rien. (En plus, on ne gagne meme pas en ouvrant un sujet, juste un point, lorsque la FAQ sera mise en ligne (est ce suffisant?)

Avez vous plannifier quelque chose dans ce sens la?

----------


## Marc Lussac

Si c'est possible de crditer les auteurs des faq en tant qu'auteur, et cela  dj t fait pour certaines FAQ, mais pas encore toutes.

a peut tre fait pour les publications d'une mise  jour, ou le resp de rubriques profite de l'annonce de la mise  jour pour crditer les auteurs de la faq des points en tant qu'auteur (comme article, soit 100 points).

Pour les anciennes publications c'est tout  fait possible  un resp de rubrique de saisir les informations dans le systme.

Bref le systme le permet c'est juste la saisie qui est pas  jour  ::aie:: .

Merci de te renseigner auprs du resp de rubrique concerns  :;): .

 ::merci::

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous  ::): 

Comme vous le savez, le systme donnait actuellement 1 point par discussion marque [Rsolu], afin d'inciter  l'utilisation de ce bouton fort pratique pour indiquer que le problme d'origine est rsolu.

Le souci est que certaines personnes oublient de l'utiliser, et un modrateur passant derrire, constatant que le problme tait rsolu, actionnait le bouton magique, tout a pour finalement donner 1 point  l'auteur de la discussion qui avait pourtant omis d'utiliser le bouton !

Vous avouerez avec moi que ct incitation  l'utilisation du bouton, on n'tait pas encore au top.

Mais aujourd'hui c'est fini ! Dsormais le forum "mmorise" qui utilise le bouton [Rsolu] et donc, dsormais, si c'est un modrateur qui utilise le bouton sur votre discussion  votre place, c'est le modrateur qui sera crdit d'1 point et non plus vous !

Donc merci de penser au bouton quand votre problme est rsolu.  ::ccool:: 

Notez que pour toutes les utilisations de ce bouton avant ce soir 18 heures, l'auteur du clic sur le bouton est considr comme tant l'auteur de la discussion, puisque nous ne disposions pas de l'information auparavant. Le nouveau systme concerne donc uniquement les futures utilisations du bouton [Rsolu].

Notez galement qu'il est une infraction d'utiliser ce bouton si votre problme n'est pas rellement rsolu, dans le seul but d'avoir des points, et que nous n'hsiterons pas  intervenir en cas d'abus.

----------


## Bluedeep

Bonsoir

Est ce qu'il y aurait moyen (sous entendu sans que cela entraine 10 JH de dveloppement pour l'quipe qui s'occupe du forum) d'avoir dans les statistiques personelles le nombre de ses messsages qui ont fait l'objet d'un "+" et d'un "-" ? (juste  titre indicatif, car parfois on voit "fluctuer" son score sans trop bien comprendre pourquoi, mme si cela n'a pas grande importance)

----------


## Tunesischen

::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 

est ce qu'on peut avoir une ide sur les diffrents rangs et les points associs  chacun d'eux ?
exp:
*rangs prcdent:.....points
*Futur Membre du Club: ....points
*rangs suivant: .....points
 ::merci::

----------


## Caro-Line

Tout est expliqu ici :
Mode d'emploi du forum, dates/heures, avatars, toiles...

----------


## Tunesischen

> *-1 point* par vote ngatif reu sur un de vos messages


juste pour info, et peut etre je vais perdre tout mes points  cause de cette remarque  ::wink:: 
avec ce -1, un admin de plus que 3000 points, on peut le trouver dans deux jours un Futur Membre du Club !! ::toutcasse:: 
je crois pas que c logique, surtout que dans le forum, on trouve des questions tres dbiles, c normal, donc si n'importe qui peut voter ngativement, a sera inutile pour les dbutant d'avoir ce rang!

----------


## andry.aime

> juste pour info, et peut etre je vais perdre tout mes points  cause de cette remarque 
> avec ce -1, un admin de plus que 3000 points, on peut le trouver dans deux jours un Futur Membre du Club !!
> je crois pas que c logique, surtout que dans le forum, on trouve des questions tres dbiles, c normal, donc si n'importe qui peut voter ngativement, a sera inutile pour les dbutant d'avoir ce rang!


J'ai jamais rencontr un membre qui  a eu une vote ngative quand il a pos une question dbile. Mes des membres qui donnent des rponses boulettes  ::aie::

----------


## lennelei

Si l'ide est bonne au dpart, je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de votes ngatifs qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre... je me demande mme si il n'y a pas des malins qui s'amusent  coder des scripts pour voter automatiquement (mme si je n'en vois pas l'intrt...)

----------


## lennelei

Selon moi, une faon de relever le dbat serait de proposer (de forcer ?) l'ajout d'un commentaire lors d'un vote : je vois parfois des votes ngatifs sur des postes (et pas uniquement les miens  :;): ) sans pouvoir comprendre ce qui justifie un tel vote, tandis que je vois des votes positifs sur des postes incomprhensibles, mal formuls et sans intrts.

Un commentaire (anonyme ou non) aurait peut-tre l'avantage de rduire ce genre de votes, ou au moins, de reprer si le vote semble justifi ou pas (on pourrait ensuite imaginer voter sur les votes... ::aie::  non, je m'gare :p).

Edit: par exemple, je cite l'annonce sur le systme de vote



> Rcemment a t mis en place un systme de votes sur messages destin  rcompenser les messages les plus intressants (et pnaliser les messages sans intrt).


En quoi mon message prcdent est-il _sans intrt_ ?! On peut tre d'accord ou pas, mais je soulve une interrogation lie au systme des votes... c'est en relation complte avec le sujet du fil, et c'est une interrogation que je me pose et qui, selon moi, peut tre lgitime...

J'aimerais donc savoir pourquoi 4 personnes trouvent que c'est sans intrt !

'fin bref, j'vais encore me prendre des votes ngatifs ;o)

----------


## FailMan

> Selon moi, une faon de relever le dbat serait de proposer (de forcer ?) l'ajout d'un commentaire lors d'un vote


Dans ce cas il te suffit de rpondre  la personne du forum en lui exposant tes arguments et pourquoi tu es en dsaccord avec lui - cela n'est pas oblig de tomber dans le troll non plus.

Le vote a t conu pour qu'on puisse donner son avis de manire rapide sur un post, afin d'viter qu'on soit oblig de poster en disant "Je suis d'accord" tout en r-exposant les mmes arguments.

Avec le vote on peut dire qu'on est d'accord ou pas d'accord sur un sujet en un clic. Ensuite pour ajouter une raison, il te suffit de rpondre au posteur, tout simplement. Ainsi tout le monde est libre d'exposer le pourquoi du vote si il le souhaite.

----------


## Code62

> Dans ce cas il te suffit de rpondre  la personne du forum en lui exposant tes arguments et pourquoi tu es en dsaccord avec lui - cela n'est pas oblig de tomber dans le troll non plus


a ne marche malheureusement pas dans tous les cas

par exemple tu peux voter "down" sur un message parce qu'il est hors-sujet, ou parce qu'il contient 53 smilies - ou fautes d'orthographe - sur 2 lignes, ou parce que c'est un "double post", etc;

tout un tas de raisons qui peuvent justifier un vote "moins", mais qui ne justifierais pas une rponse explicative dans le sujet du forum; pour ces cas l pouvoir ajouter un commentaire  son vote pourrait etre utile  ::):

----------


## lennelei

Sur le fond je suis d'accord, mais sur le rsultat, beaucoup moins... Bien sur, le vote est une bonne chose pour viter les messages genre :



> +1


Cela tant, l'avantage des messages, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas anonymes  :;):  Et n'en dplaise  certains, je reste persuad qu'il y a des votes qui ne seraient pas fait si a n'tait pas anonyme...

Mes deux messages prcdents sont  -2 et 0 respectivement, et je ne vois pas pourquoi : il sont clairs, relativement concis, sans trop de fautes (sauf erreur de ma part  :;): ), sans trop de smileys, pas agressif, etc... et il soulve simplement une interrogation quand  la pertinence du systme de vote.

Pour finir, en ce qui me concerne, je vois le vote ainsi :
vote ngatif = message incorrect, pas crit en franais, incomprhensible, sans aucun rapport, rponse faussevote positif = message bien formul, dtaill, expliqu, et juste naturellement :p

Donc sur une discussion telle que celle-ci, je ne vote pas sur un message uniquement pour dire "je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton message" !

----------


## minnesota

> Donc sur une discussion telle que celle-ci, je ne vote pas sur un message uniquement pour dire "je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton message" !


Pourtant c'est ce qui se passe. Le seul hic, c'est que si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec toi, a te sanctionne. Mme une note d'humour peut avoir un effet dsastreux.  ::mouarf:: 

J'avais demand dans un autre post que les votes de cette section ne soient pas comptabiliss dans les points (comme dans la taverne), ainsi, a permet aux membres de juger ton message, mais pas de te sanctionner.

----------


## Anomaly

> Mes deux messages prcdents sont  -2 et 0 respectivement, et je ne vois pas pourquoi : il sont clairs, relativement concis, sans trop de fautes (sauf erreur de ma part ), sans trop de smileys, pas agressif, etc... et il soulve simplement une interrogation quand  la pertinence du systme de vote.
> 
> Pour finir, en ce qui me concerne, je vois le vote ainsi :
> vote ngatif = message incorrect, pas crit en franais, incomprhensible, sans aucun rapport, rponse faussevote positif = message bien formul, dtaill, expliqu, et juste naturellement :p


Tu fais une interprtation des votes alors qu'une dfinition a t donne. On peut trs bien voter ngativement si on n'est pas d'accord. Ainsi, j'ai vot ngativement ton message qui est  0 pour deux raisons :
- Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord sur le fait de forcer l'ajout d'un commentaire sur un vote ; dans ce cas autant retirer le systme de votes.
- Je suis fatigu de voir des plaintes publiques sur "pourquoi on m'a moinss" ; moi aussi je me fais moinsser rgulirement et je n'en fait pas tout un plat. Il y aura toujours des gens qui voteront ngativement pour une raison ou une autre, l'important c'est plutt la tendance gnrale. Si ton message seul est  -84, je pense qu'on peut supposer qu'il y a une tendance plutt ngative sur ce message.  :;): 

Et en ce qui concerne ton message  -2, je trouve juste plutt ridicule de supposer que des personnes ont pris la peine de dvelopper un logiciel pour voter ngativement. Il faut viter de tomber dans la paranoia et penser que la nature humaine est, par essence mme, imparfaite.  :;):

----------


## Guardian

> - Je suis fatigu de voir des plaintes publiques sur "pourquoi on m'a moinss"


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi  ::ccool:: 
On se croirait dans une cour de rcr de maternelle : "M'dmeeeeeu, y'a machin qui m'a pris une billleeeu"  ::haha::

----------


## Gnoce

> On se croirait dans une cour de rcr de maternelle : "M'dmeeeeeu, y'a machin qui m'a pris une billleeeu"


Bah, si c'tait sa bille? faut commencer tt  apprendre aux gamins la notion de proprit, le vol c'est mal, pirater c'est voler tout a ...  ::aie:: 

Envoyez les moins  ::ccool:: .

----------


## lennelei

> ...


Edit: quelle interprtation ? Je te cite ( nouveau)



> Rcemment a t mis en place un systme de votes sur messages destin  rcompenser les messages les plus intressants (*et pnaliser les messages sans intrt*).


Tu me rappelles en quoi un message sur lequel tu n'es pas d'accord est sans intrt ? Ou alors il y a une autre dfinition que je n'ai pas vue  ::roll:: 

Bon, je retente mon explication : je m'en fous de savoir si je suis  -200 ou +400 sur un message voir mme au total.

Je dis juste qu'en l'tat actuel des choses, je ne vois pas l'intrt d'un vote +1 / -1 qui ne veut pas dire grand chose  mon avis et qui est plutt frustrant.

J'ai bien compris qu'ici (sur ce thread), certains votent ngativement pour dire "pas d'accord" (et je ne vois pas l'intrt d'associer un score  cela mais bref) et la proposition de minnesota me semble compltement logique !

Mais ce que je dis surtout, c'est qu'on se retrouve sur des discussions *techniques*  voir des messages avec des votes ngatifs sans savoir pourquoi... c'est dommage: sans le systme de vote, les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord auraient mis un commentaire expliquant par exemple ce qui est faux (ou auraient simplement ignor le message).
Avec le systme de vote, on a un "-1" sans avoir une explication derrire : est-ce que la solution est fausse ? Est-ce que le message est  ct de la plaque ? Est-ce que c'est juste un vote au pif pour faire grimper son score ? etc.

Bref, pour moi, a n'est pas une solution pertinente  :;):  A la limite, je pense que le simple vote positif suffirait et serait plus adapt : il permet d'extraire rapidement des rponses pertinentes d'une discussion (grce  la couleur).

Ou alors restreindre le droit de vote ?

Quand au problme de script, je n'ose y croire videmment, mais quand je vois certains votes, je n'ai pas d'autre explication :p (mme l'imperfection de la nature humaine ne suffit pas toujours).

----------


## Djakisback

Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Personnellement en l'tat actuel, je ne vois aucun intrt  ce systme, ni au systme de points d'ailleurs. 
Et je crois que tu poses bien les mots.

Je pense que le systme de votes est maintenant directement li au nombre de point d'un user ?

Est-ce qu'il y a un mode d'emploi quelque part et surtout quelle est la signification du vote ? effectivement s'il s'agit de juger des discussions techniques il y a un vague intrt, mais a dpend comment c'est fait, rien ne vaut  mon avis un message crit et un post marqu comme "rsolu" en lieu et place d'un nombre de points/votes dont on ne sait pas du tout ce qu'il signifie (pertinence, rponse juste, rponse fausse, orthographe, mauvais langage, tte du client ?). 

La note global d'une discussion est intressante galement car cible globalement la qualit de la discussion.

Pour moi, le nombre de messages posts par une personne tait un indicateur pas mauvais finalement plutt que des espces d'algos obscurs bass sur un systme de votes obscurs galement). Pour savoir si la personne est pertinente il suffit de voir ces derniers messages posts.

Bref en l'tat actuel c'est un peu fourre-tout, tiens d'ailleurs je vais te mettre -1 car j'aime pas ton avatar ^_^

Enfin, en fait le systme ne me drange pas car je ne l'utilise pas vraiment, j'aimerais juste comprendre son intrt.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Je pense qu'il est utile de recadrer le dbat.

Le systme de rang bas sur les points ne comptabilise pas uniquement les votes, loin de l.

Des publications, une participation  la faq, des rponses frquentes sur le forum amnent des points galement.

il faut donc voir ce nouveau systme comme un tout et ne pas en isoler un lment ventuellement peu significatif...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je dirais mme plus,  l'usage il s'avre que le systme des votes messages marche globalement trs bien, la plupart des contributeurs utiles sur le forum ont un bilan largement positif du cot de leur points (quelques moins sont toujours possibles mais ils sont rattraps par un grand nombre de plus), et il y  qu'une trs petite minorit de personnes affecte par des votes majoritairement ngatifs, gnralement des trolleurs invtr qui ne peuvent s'empcher de poster que des balivernes ou de multiples pollutions sans aucun intrt pour les lecteurs.

Sachez que l'quipe de modration est tout  fait capable de tracer les abus, nous avons une visibilit sur tous vos votes messages ou sujet, et que les quelques saboteurs qui s'amusent  faire n'importe quoi pour essayer de saboter le systme sont repr et bannis.

Donc  part quelques saboteurs et quelques imbciles qu'on fini toujours par reprer et souvent bannir, *le lectorat de developpez est de trs haut niveau* et gnralement participe utilement  la qualification de la base de connaissance en donnant des votes trs utiles pour les autres lecteurs. 

Tout cela  dj t dit, merci de lire le dbat avant d'y participer  :;):

----------


## lennelei

Suite  la dernire remarque, je viens de reprendre le fil, et effectivement, je n'avais pas vu la premire fois que la discussion sur la pertinence du systme de vote avaient dj eu lieu dans un autre thread...

Toutes mes excuses donc d'avoir relanc un dbat qui a visiblement fait son temps  ::):  je ne passe clairement pas assez de temps sur ce forum  ::cry:: 

Et merci de suivre avec attention les dbordements : a me rassure  :;):

----------


## Djakisback

Merci pour ces prcisions.
J'avoue que le fait de se faire "sanctionner" pour avoir mis son opinion a quelque chose pour moi d'assez drangeant, en particulier dans un dbat  ::): 
(comme l'ont d'ailleurs dj dit certains)

Mais je comprends qu'il doit sans doute ressortir statistiquement quelque chose de significatif de la tendance globale et en particulier des votes sur les discussions techniques.

----------


## ac_wingless

Marc Lussac, Anomaly, et autres administrateurs, beaucoup d'entre nous comprennent trs bien les arguments qui sous-tendent ces nouvelles fonctionnalits. Vous les avez expliqus  plusieurs reprises, elles vous apparaissent comme trs largement positives, et je comprends donc votre lassitude lorsque des critiques se font jour, surtout  ce stade, surtout lorsqu'elles ont dj t formules prcdemment.

Nanmoins, cela aboutit  a situation suivante:
- le ton du forum a nettement chang, et pas vraiment en bien. Vous pouvez certes nier ce fait, il n'en est pas moins flagrant dans certains sous-forums. Cette discussion n'est pas l'endroit pour dtailler ces changements s'ils vous chappent, mais vous pouvez me contacter par MP si vous tes intresss.
- la modration n'est plus le fait de personnes identifiables, mais peut tre le rsultat d'actions d'individus n'assumant pas les responsabilits et n'ayant pas les qualifications des modrateurs. Si vous regardez les personnes bannies rcemment, vous verrez au moins quelques exemples de personnes qui n'auraient jamais t bannies par modration classique.
- les propositions pour mitiger ces dgts tout en maintenant les avantages du systme actuel (empcher les ncro-votes, d-anonymiser les votants, motiver les votes, et autres systmes d'quilibrage) se heurtent aux gnralisations qu'on retrouve dans vos posts ci-dessus. Je vous parie que dans un an vous en aurez encore, et encore. Pourquoi? RTFM, vraiment?

Je pense qu'entre les difficults  concevoir un systme parfait, le travail pour l'implmenter, les dgts possibles des exprimentations, et le besoin d'voluer, vous avez trouv un trs bon compromis. Nanmoins, il ne peut satisfaire tout le monde. La plupart des contributeurs utiles sur ce forum y resteront. D'autres partiront. Tant pis.

----------


## Erwy

> - la modration n'est plus le fait de personnes identifiables, mais peut tre le rsultat d'actions d'individus n'assumant pas les responsabilits et n'ayant pas les qualifications des modrateurs. Si vous regardez les personnes bannies rcemment, vous verrez au moins quelques exemples de personnes qui n'auraient jamais t bannies par modration classique.


Il n'y a pas de lien entre les points et la modration.

L'quipe de modration est toujours la mme avec le mme fonctionnement.

J'ignore sur quelles suppositions vous avez fond votre analyse mais elles sont visiblement totalement errones

----------


## milia

Bonjour,

Je suis dsole, je viens de dcouvrir le systme  point, et j'ai pas tout compris.
Je m'en fou un peu des points, l'essentiel c'est si on peut apporter un peu d'aide. 

Mais j'en ai vu un intrt mais que je n'ai pas vu comment l'exploiter. J'ai vu qu'on pouvait voir les votes ngatifs, ce que je trouve utile pour savoir si on apporte une aide, si on dit une btise ou autre. Le seul soucis c'est que je vois que j'ai eu un vote ngatif mais je ne le retrouve pas, en le cherchant dans les derniers messages, je n'ai trouv qu'un vote positif du coup, je n'ai rien suivi et ne comprends rien au systme des points.

Si quelqu'un sait comment retrouver les messages qui ont reu un vote, je suis preneuse.

Sinon flicitation un peu tardive, pour tout le boulot effectuer pour changer le systme!!

Bonne journe

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir,




> Je suis dsole, je viens de dcouvrir le systme  point, et j'ai pas tout compris.
> Je m'en fou un peu des points, l'essentiel c'est si on peut apporter un peu d'aide.


Disons que maintenant, ton statut ne dpend plus du nombre de messages que tu as posts mais du nombre de points. Ce nombre de points est donn selon cette rgle :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...s/#post5534055





> Si quelqu'un sait comment retrouver les messages qui ont reu un vote, je suis preneuse.


si je ne me trompe pas, il n'est pas possible de savoir les messages qui ont reu un vote.

----------


## Charvalos

> .... et il y  qu'une trs petite minorit de personnes affecte par des votes majoritairement ngatifs, gnralement des trolleurs invtr qui ne peuvent s'empcher de poster que des balivernes ou de multiples pollutions sans aucun intrt pour les lecteurs.


L, je dis +1. Remarque, cela me fait toujours rire les posts de ces trolleurs invtr*s* mme si c'est chiant des fois.




> Donc  part quelques saboteurs et quelques imbciles qu'on fini toujours par reprer et souvent bannir, *le lectorat de developpez est de trs haut niveau* et gnralement participe utilement  la qualification de la base de connaissance en donnant des votes trs utiles pour les autres lecteurs. 
> )


+1 galement. Tout est dit, j'ai rien a ajouter.

Pour finir, ce systme est plus intuitif que le nombre de messages et l'on peut voir tout de suite si la personne est un trolleur ou pas.  ::aie:: 

Donc j'adresse un immense BRAVO  l'quipe de Developpez.com pour leur beau boulot.

P.S: ce systme de point doit faciliter la tche pour la modration non ?

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour,

Cela fait toujours plaisir de constater que des forumeurs votent pour vous, cest un encouragement  encore progresser dans la qualit et la clart des rponses que lon apporte en relation avec tel ou tel sujet, pas toujours simple  apprhender tant de la part de celui qui interroge que de celui qui rpond... Mais il est frustrant de ne pas savoir quel message vient de faire voluer les compteurs, message qui date parfois de quelques semaines, voire de quelques mois, sinon de quelques annes (ce qui nen diminue videmment en rien lintrt, au contraire) et quil est vain de vouloir retrouver. Bref, pour aider le bnficiaire du vote dans sa recherche, et sans chercher  monter une usine  gaz, ne pourrait-on pas au moins envisager de la part de DVP quelque chose de peu onreux, par exemple signaler dans le dossier Abonnements que les discussions ont fait lobjet dau moins un vote (ou solution de la mme farine) ? 

Exemple : la lettre  V  ci-dessous signalerait ce fait :

Cette demande a peut-tre t dj formule ou tudie, auquel cas ne men veuillez pas dtre redondant... 

Merci  DVP.

----------


## mail.spam

Bonjour *fsmrel*,

Ton message peux rejoindre ma demande dans le sondage Suivre le dtail des votes de vos messages

Ainsi on pourrais trouver ce genre d'information  diffrent endroit.
Qu'en pense tu ?

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  tous,

Je vous informe que le premier message a t mis  jour suite aux nombreuses nouveauts qui sont sorties depuis la mise en place de la version initiale du systme  points.  :;):

----------


## dourouc05

Autre possibilit d'amlioration dans le comptage des points (il ne me semble que pas a soit dj dit) : pourquoi pas mieux rcompenser les messages apparaissant en vert ? Oui, a fait dj trois ou six points... mais un tel message a une valeur srement plus grande que trois messages, chacun gratifi d'un simple +1 : on a plusieurs personnes qui pensent que ce message est de qualit (ou...).

----------


## Anomaly

Permet-moi d'en douter.

Regarde ce message.

Il rapporte dj  lui tout seul 23 points  son auteur (un tiers du total de ses points). Avec un tel score, il est bien entendu vert, est-ce que pour autant tu penses qu'il faudrait encore plus l'avantager alors que son message n'est pourtant pas si extraordinaire ?

----------


## minnesota

En mme temps, c'est dans les "Actualits", donc forcment.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,




> Permet-moi d'en douter.
> 
> Regarde ce message.


Le camarade dourouc05 n'a pas tort. En fait on peut moduler en fonction du genre du forum, tous n'incitent pas  la multiplicit des rponses et commentaires. Venez faire un tour  par chez nous  (forum Schma)  et plus gnralement sur les forums orients modlisation et bases de donnes, vous verrez que les  3 points  ne s'y gagnent pas si facilement, alors qu'une rponse soigne (et pertinente tant qu' faire) peut prendre quelques heures.

----------


## Anomaly

Sauf que le message que tu donnes n'est pas en vert actuellement (il avait juste un bilan de +1), donc il n'est pas concern par la suggestion de dourouc05 qui voulait valoriser encore davantage les messages en vert, et eux uniquement, ide que je n'approuve pas jusqu' prsent.

Toi ce que tu regrettes c'est une valorisation insuffisante des messages techniques. C'est une question diffrente et nous y avons dj remdi en partie en faisant que chaque vote positif compte double sur une discussion technique. L'autre partie consisterait  arriver  convaincre davantage de personnes  utiliser le plussage sur les discussions techniques, malheureusement ceci est plutt hors de notre contrle.

Accessoirement, vu le temps que tu as d passer  rdiger le message en question, je viens de te plusser du coup.  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Maintenant c'est vert  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fsmrel

> Sauf que le message que tu donnes n'est pas en vert actuellement


C'est bien ce que je veux dire, les points sont trs durs  gagner  par chez nous  indpendamment de la barre des trois points (que j'ai d pour ma part franchir tout au plus deux ou trois fois) : les messages des forums dont j'ai fait mention verdoient rarement (manque d'arrosage ?), je voulais simplement dfendre la rflexion de dourouc05.  




> ce que tu regrettes c'est une valorisation insuffisante des messages techniques.


♫ Non, rien de rien, je ne regrette rien ♫, le fait que dsormais les points positifs comptent double, est une excellente chose. 




> Accessoirement, vu le temps que tu as d passer  rdiger le message en question, je viens de te plusser du coup.


Votre bont vous perdra ! Mais grand merci ! Et n'hsitez pas  frquenter nos forums  ::D:

----------


## lennelei

Je me permets d'appuyer la remarque de fsmrel parce que je constate exactement la mme chose sur les forums systme genre Linux & co... les votes positifs (ou ngatifs) sont finalement peu nombreux, alors 3 votes positifs sur un message, a tient presque du miracle  ::):

----------


## dourouc05

> Il rapporte dj  lui tout seul 23 points  son auteur (un tiers du total de ses points). Avec un tel score, il est bien entendu vert, est-ce que pour autant tu penses qu'il faudrait encore plus l'avantager alors que son message n'est pourtant pas si extraordinaire ?


Dans ce cas, autant appliquer la mme chose que pour les messages techniques, c'est--dire seulement dans les discussions techniques. Sur une actualit ou un dbat, on l'a dj fait remarqu au moins quarante-deux millions de fois, les votes ne sont pas forcment trs indicatifs, j'aurais tendance donc  dire que c'tait un mauvais exemple. 

On peut aussi voir une dcroissance des points accords aux messages suffisamment vots, en accordant cinq points supplmentaires ds qu'il devient vert, quatre ds qu'il dpasse les quatre votes, trois points pour cinq votes, jusque zro point  huit votes, par exemple, afin d'viter de donner trop de points. 

L'idal sera de pouvoir mettre des conditions diffrentes pour passer un message en vert sur chaque forum, mais c'est irralisable, pour tenir compte des diffrences dans la population : un forum Java sera plus frquent, donc plus de chances d'obtenir des votes, plutt qu'un sombre et obscur forum (comme soulign par fsmrel).

a me semble tre aussi une mesure dans la ligne des messages en vert :  quoi cela sert-il de les marquer ainsi si, au final, leur porte se limite au topic, alors qu'une rponse vote comptera dans le total des points ? Il s'agit, AMHA, d'une simple mesure de cohrence.

----------


## f-leb

> L'autre partie consisterait  arriver  convaincre davantage de personnes  utiliser le plussage sur les discussions techniques, malheureusement ceci est plutt hors de notre contrle.


L'affaire n'est pas mince mais aucun systme ne sera jamais parfait de toute faon




> 0,1 point par vote message envoy


... mais que pensez-vous de commencer par revaloriser le point par vote message envoy ?

Par exemple en conservant 0,1 point mais 0,2 points (voire plus) si c'est dans une discussion technique.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Par exemple en conservant 0,1 point mais 0,2 points (voire plus) si c'est dans une discussion technique.


Il n'est peut tre pas obligatoire de transformer le systme de comptage des points en vapocraqueur.

----------


## f-leb

Certes, mais la construction de l'usine est dj bien avance non ? ::mrgreen:: 



> *0 point* par discussion cre
> *0 point* par rponse dans votre propre discussion
> *1 point* par rponse dans une discussion qui n'est pas la vtre
> *1 point* par discussion marque rsolue
> *2 points* par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique
> *1 point* par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion non technique
> *-1 point* par vote ngatif reu sur un de vos messages (dans la limite d'un bilan de 10 points perdus par message dans le pire des cas )
> *0,1 point* par vote message envoy
> *0,1 point* par note discussion envoye
> ...


on peut rester encore clair en crivant:




> *1 point* par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages.
> *0,1 point* par vote message envoy
> *0,1 point* par note discussion envoye
> 
> ces points sont doubls si le message est dans une discussion technique

----------


## Bisnrs

Salut,

J'ai plusieurs remarques concernant le systme de vote. Dj :



> Voici le dtail de la formule de calcul des points :
> 
> *0 point* par discussion cre
> *0 point* par rponse dans votre propre discussion


Je ne sais pas si a serait possible (personnellement je ne vois mme pas trop comment ..) mais on peut diffrencier plusieurs types de discussions (au niveau de rflexion humain) : Les discussions de demande d'aide (les plus basiques dans les forums techniques), les discussions o on lance des dbats (pas forcment une demande d'aide (ni de trolls velus)), les discussions que l'on cre pour faire part d'une actualit dans une technologie que l'on matrise, les discussions lorsque l'on publie un article, et les discussions de contribution (FAQ, Sources) (forums Contribuez), les discussions cres par les modrateurs/rdacteurs dans les forums privs.
AHMA, les discussions concernes par le calcul des points  0 se rsumeraient aux premires (les demandes d'aide), puisqu'il n'y a pas lieu  pnaliser par exemple une discussion que l'on cre pour donner un code source pertinent et ainsi participer  l'volution du site et du forum.


Mon autre remarque concerne les premiers rangs des utilisateurs, qui sont *Invit de passage* et *Invit rgulier*. Si ces deux dsignations taient correctes  l'origine, elles semblent obsoltes avec le nouveau systme de calcul des points.
En effet, prenons un membre avec 200 messages. Seulement, ce membre a cr 50 discussions dans lesquelles il aura rpondu environ 3 fois dans chacune. Il n'a que 50 points. Mais pire, ce membre est un vrai dbutant des forums, dit n'importe quoi et fait mal les choses. Ce qui fait qu'il a des votes contre (normal), disons 40. Comme ce sont des votes ngatifs, on les soustrait aux 50 restants, ce qui nous amne  10 points pour ce membre : Invit de passage. Or, ce membre n'est plus de passage depuis longtemps, vu qu'il a quand mme post 200 messages.
Je n'ai pas de dsignation toute prte  vous fournir, je soulevais juste le petit "problme" que j'avais remarqu.

----------


## khayyam90

On a pu voir plusieurs remarques sur des points prcis de calcul des points, dans des cas bien spcifiques. 
Mme si je pense que nous pouvons en effet amliorer le dcompte des points, il ne faudrait pas tomber dans l'excs inverse,  savoir de concevoir un mcanisme tellement complexe que plus personne ne saura expliquer d'o viennent les points. 

L'ide recherche n'est pas que le dcompte des points ait une signification  l'unit prs, mais plutt dans son ordre de grandeur.

Nous pourrions trouver des dizaines de rgles supplmentaires pour le calcul des points, mais qu'y gagnerions-nous rellement dans notre utilisation des forums ? Si un membre participe beaucoup  la communaut Developpez.com, ce n'est pas un point de plus ou de moins qui changera son "rang", il sera reconnu comme tant un membre actif ou un membre trs prcis dans ses rponses. C'est le but recherch et j'ai l'impression qu'il est atteint.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,


Allez, au point o lon en est, une chtiote ligne supplmentaire dans le bilan, qui concerne les humbles comme les pourvus et ne peut valoir que des bons points,  savoir un nombre de points gal  un certain pourcentage du nombre de visites :



=>   Des pouimes de points ?

----------


## Code62

> un nombre de points gal  un certain pourcentage du nombre de visites


a va pas un peu trop avantager les filles a ? 
 ::pastaper::

----------


## Anomaly

Le but du systme  points est de rcompenser la (bonne) participation. Je ne vois pas en quoi le nombre de vus d'un profil peut tre considr comme de la participation du propritaire du profil en question.

----------


## fsmrel

On peut mettre l'hypothse que quelqu'un qui traite de sujets intressants et rdige de faon instructive fera plus l'objet de visites que s'il se cantonnait  des banalits. Mais il est vrai que sil profre des normits, il peut aussi susciter des visites. 

=> Ma suggestion n'est effectivement pas forcment pertinente...

----------


## prgasp77

Bonjour,
je me permets d'mettre un doute quand  cette hypothse (edit : celle de ton message prcdent). D'une part il m'arrive aussi souvent atterrir sur une page de profil par erreur que volontairement (faute de clic) ; et d'autre part il m'arrive aussi de consulter le profil de l'auteur d'un message que je trouve compltement illogique, et cela dans le but de trouver un lment sur cette page qui tendrait  confirmer la non pertinence du membre.

Au final, avec ce systme, je distribuerais malgr moi plus de points  des gens qui ne le mrittent pas qu'aux vrais membres de valeur de dvp que je peux dj fliciter par un tumbs-up. ( quand lmoticne :plussoie: ou :plus: ... ?).

Aller, m'en veux pas  ::zoubi::

----------


## SucreGlace

> On peut mettre l'hypothse que quelqu'un qui traite de sujets intressants et rdige de faon instructive fera plus l'objet de visites que s'il se cantonnait  des banalits. Mais il est vrai que sil profre des normits, il peut aussi susciter des visites.


Personnellement, j'ai tendance  plutt visiter les pages des membres qui disent des absurdits, pour voir leur historique et dcider si a vaut le coup de les prendre au srieux ou non...
Ceux qui interviennent souvent et de manire pertinente sont reconnaissables par leur seule prsence sur le forum, sans que j'aie besoin d'_"enquter"_ sur leur pass de membre.

Et je fais galement pas mal de visites de profil par erreur.

----------


## Canan

> Tous les points ci-dessus sont combins dans la case "Bonus profil professionnel"


Cette question est peut tre simple pour certain, mais je ne trouve pas cette fameuse case. Je met ceci sur le fait que je suis nouveau membre.
Le calcul n'est pas trs dur  faire, mais c'est plutt pour s'en assurer que j'aimerais voir le rsultat inscrit dans cette fameuse case.

Sinon pour ma part, j'apprcie beaucoup ce nouveau systme de calcul de rang. a nous change du simple systme du nombre de post qu'on trouve la plus part du temps.
De plus ca favorise l'aide sur ce beau Forum, mme si le fait de devoir remplir sa date de naissance et son nom pour avoir des bonus de points n'est peut tre une trs bonne chose, car on est jamais trop pour laisser trainer ces deux informations sur internet.

----------


## prgasp77

> Cette question est peut tre simple pour certain, mais je ne trouve pas cette fameuse case. Je met ceci sur le fait que je suis nouveau membre.
> Le calcul n'est pas trs dur  faire, mais c'est plutt pour s'en assurer que j'aimerais voir le rsultat inscrit dans cette fameuse case.


Quand tu cliques sur le total de point d'un membre, une fentre dhtml s'ouvre. Une capture de cette fentre est attache, j'ai encadr le profil personnel (je me suis tromp :/)

----------


## Canan

> Quand tu cliques sur le total de point d'un membre, une fentre dhtml s'ouvre. Une capture de cette fentre est attache, j'ai encadr le profil personnel (je me suis tromp :/)


Je vous remercie, mais malheureusement je ne vois nulle part un bouton ou autre chose me permettant d'accder  mon "total de point" sur mon profil ou mme ailleurs.
Il doit tre bien cach, ou sinon j'ai du mal chercher. A moins, que je n'ai pas encore accs  ceci.

EDIT : Concernant le "Nouveau systme de rangs bas sur des points", je trouve que quand quelqu'un met un vote positif ou surtout ngatif, il devrait  avoir  justifier son acte, car sinon en plus de nous faire perdre des points, ca ne rime pas  grand chose.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Canan,

Il faut cliquer sur le nombre de points (en passant la souris dessus, ton curseur doit indiquer que c'est un lien). Au passage, mme technique pour les emblmes...

----------


## prgasp77

En dessous de ton pseudo  Points : 16 . Clique sur le 16  :;): . Au passage, il faut avouer que ce lien n'est pas trs  affordant  (Woa ! je l'ai utilis dans une discussion \o/).

----------


## Canan

Je vous remercie normment, c'est vrai que c'tait plutt cach.

----------


## fregolo52

> EDIT : Concernant le "Nouveau systme de rangs bas sur des points", je trouve que quand quelqu'un met un vote positif ou surtout ngatif, il devrait  avoir  justifier son acte, car sinon en plus de nous faire perdre des points, ca ne rime pas  grand chose.


Ceci est un autre dbat.  :;): 
Le gros risque est la surcharge.
Et quand certains trolls reoivent qq dizaines de notes ngatives, il n'y a rien  justifier, a se passe de commentaire.

----------


## Anomaly

> je trouve que quand quelqu'un met un vote positif ou surtout ngatif, il devrait  avoir  justifier son acte


Vous seriez gentils de :
- Ne pas parler de fonctionnalits (ici les votes) qui n'ont pas de rapport avec la fonctionnalit prsentes au dbut (ici les points).
- Ne pas redmarrer un dbat qui a dj t lanc mille fois.

----------


## omen999

bonjour,
je viens de jeter un oeil sur le dtail de mes points et il y en a trop...  ::mrgreen:: 
l'article du 01/01/2005 : JScript/Vbscript + Win32 API : DynamicWrapperX fait double emploi avec l'article du 21/01/2009
btw l'enregistreur de touches est du 01/12/2009 et l'envoi de mail par injection du 30/04/2010
merci

----------


## Caro-Line

@omen999 : le mieux serait de voir cela avec le (les ?) responsable qui a fait les annonces de tes articles  :;):

----------


## Aniki

Bonjour tout le monde,

je viens de passer membre confirm (ne me flicitez pas, ce n'est pas mrit) suite  un post dans le forum Actualit.
Je trouve a un peu illogique dans un forum de dveloppeur.
Depuis que je suis redevenu actif sur le forum, j'ai vu mes points exploser alors que mes posts "utiles" se comptent sur les doigts de la main.

Rsultat je prends une toile parce que je participe maintenant au forum Actualit (je dois avoir eu au moins 100 points l-bas en 2 mois).
Je pense que les points ne devraient tre attribus que dans les forums techniques pour viter de voir le nombre de membres experts du forum Actualit augmenter (et indirectement de rduire la crdibilit des vrais experts).

J'spre ne pas avoir trop fach les gens responsables du nouveau systme (que je trouve trs bien, ce problme mis  part).

----------


## Caro-Line

> J'spre ne pas avoir trop fach les gens responsables du nouveau systme (que je trouve trs bien, ce problme mis  part).


Fch peut-tre pas mais cela a dj t dbattu encore et encore.
Il a dj t dcid de compter double les points dans les forums techniques par rapport aux actualits.

On ne peut pas supprimer les points dans actualits car il faut considrer le fait que nos membres ne sont pas uniquement des dveloppeurs.


Si tu es expert Actualits il faut plutt t'en rjouir, surtout qu'il me semble que les points ngatifs sont plus facilement distribus sur cette partie du forum.
Donc si tu gagnes des points c'est bien que tes interventions sont considres comme pertinentes  :;): 

[EDIT]Ceci dit ton bilan de votes est de 38 et non pas de 100.
C'est sur le nombre de rponses (133) que tu gagnes rellement des points.

----------


## Aniki

> Fch peut-tre pas mais cela a dj t dbattu encore et encore.
> Il a dj t dcid de compter double les points dans les forums techniques par rapport aux actualits.
> 
> On ne peut pas supprimer les points dans actualits car il faut considrer le fait que nos membres ne sont pas uniquement des dveloppeurs.


Effectivement je comprends un peu mieux.
Dans ce cas on pourrait pas avoir 2 stats, une Actualit et une forum technique ?  ::aie:: 
Ay, l j'ai du russir  les fcher les responsables du systme de points.  ::lol:: 




> Si tu es expert Actualits il faut plutt t'en rjouir, surtout qu'il me semble que les points ngatifs sont plus facilement distribus sur cette partie du forum.
> Donc si tu gagnes des points c'est bien que tes interventions sont considres comme pertinentes 
> 
> [EDIT]Ceci dit ton bilan de votes est de 38 et non pas de 100.
> C'est sur le nombre de rponses (133) que tu gagnes rellement des points.


Ben justement je veux pas tre un expert actualit mais un expert technique.
Et je veux suer pour a, sinon a n'a pas la mme saveur.
(Je m'en vais de ce pas troller sur Apple dans les discussions qui vont biens pour me faire moinser  ::P: )

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour,

Juste une question. Il est crit :



> 2 points par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique
> 1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion non technique


Les votes positifs de ce message valent seulement un point chacun, et pourtant le caractre technique du forum (optimisation des performances des SGBD) et du message  sont assez marqus...

A titre de curiosit, pourquoi ce rgime particulier ? Est-ce parce que la discussion fait l'objet dun sondage ?

----------


## Anomaly

Je ne sais pas comment tu t'es rendu compte de a, mais effectivement les votes sur le message indiqu ne comptent que pour un.

La raison, c'est que cette discussion a t apparemment publie sur le portail de Developpez.com. A ce titre, elle est donc dsormais considre comme une actualit et non pas une discussion technique.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir,




> Je ne sais pas comment tu t'es rendu compte de a, mais effectivement les votes sur le message indiqu ne comptent que pour un.


Cest simple, jai soustrait les points dhier  ceux daujourdhui et constat que le compte ny tait pas.





> cette discussion a t apparemment publie sur le portail de Developpez.com. A ce titre, elle est donc dsormais considre comme une actualit et non pas une discussion technique.


La discussion (dont le titre est _Petites tables ou grandes tables. . . Quelles consquences sur les performances ?_) na pas t publie sur le portail de Developpez.com. Au dbut, lauteur y fait mention d'une publication de son cru et dont le titre est voisin (_Article complet: Base de donnes et performances... petites tables et tables obses !_) et dont les commentateurs ne sont du reste pas ceux de la discussion.

Jen conclus que si cette discussion (technique je le rappelle) est considre comme tant _de facto_ une actualit, alors toute discussion qui fait mention d'une publication est aussi  considrer comme tant _de facto_ une actualit.  :8O:

----------


## Anomaly

> Jen conclus que si cette discussion (technique je le rappelle) est considre comme tant _de facto_ une actualit, alors toute discussion qui fait mention d'une publication est aussi  considrer comme tant _de facto_ une actualit.


O ai-je dit que c'tait une discussion considre "de facto" une actualit ?

Il y a quelqu'un de l'quipe de la rdaction qui a dcid d'annoncer cette discussion, une discussion ne devient pas actualit automatiquement dans aucune situation.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonsoir Anomaly,




> O ai-je dit que c'tait une discussion considre "de facto" une actualit ?


Ne m'en veuillez pas, mais vous aviez crit :


> cette discussion a t apparemment publie sur le portail de Developpez.com. A ce titre, elle est donc dsormais considre comme une actualit


Ce que jai interprt ainsi :
Cette discussion a t apparemment publie sur le portail de Developpez.com. De ce fait elle considre comme une actualit.C'est--dire :
Cette discussion a t apparemment publie sur le portail de Developpez.com. _De facto_ elle considre comme une actualit.
Mais bon, je veux bien en rester   de ce fait ...

----------


## Anomaly

D'accord, j'avais cru comprendre que tu sous-entendais que certaines discussions pouvaient tre considres de facto (de manire automatique) comme actualits.

Autrement dit je pensais que tu sous-entendais que certaines discussions devenaient actualits sans intervention humaine.

Mais sinon effectivement la dfinition, au niveau votes, d'une "actualit", c'est une discussion qui correspond  l'un des deux critres suivants :
- Prsent dans le forum "Actualits"
- Publie sur le portail de Developpez

En effet beaucoup d'actualits ne sont pas publies dans le forum Actu lui-mme, c'est la raison de la deuxime option. Le souci effectivement c'est qu'il est aussi dans notre pratique de publier les dbats qui nous sommes intressants sur notre portail, et du coup le dbat devient techniquement une actualit. En soi, ce n'est pas non plus incohrent ; dans un dbat ce sont des avis exprims, l o les votes sont plus nombreux et gnralement plus rvlateur d'un "je suis d'accord avec toi" plutt que d'un "ta rponse est excellente au niveau technique", d'o l'utilisation du vote + simple.

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour Anomaly,

Daccord, il y a eu comme un quiproquo. Pour viter cela, ne pourrait-on pas faire savoir quune discussion technique a t publie (donc a chang de statut) :
 

Et amnager cette partie du 1er message de la discussion  Nouveau systme de rangs bas sur des points  :

 2 points par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique
1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion non technique
En y apportant cette prcision :

 1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique publie sur le portail
2 points par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique non publie 
1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion non technique
Bonne journe,

Franois

----------


## Anomaly

Normalement les discussions techniques n'ont aucune raison d'tre publies. Si une discussion l'est, c'est que c'est soit un dbat intressant, soit une actualit intressante.

----------


## fsmrel

Certes, mais comment deviner quune discussion technique a t publie ? Je repose donc ma question prcdente.

----------


## Anomaly

Est-ce rellement une information importante  connatre ct visiteur du forum ?

----------


## Caro-Line

Lorsqu'une discussion  a t publie en tant qu'Actualit vous avez l'image  qui apparat en haut et en bas de la discussion ( ct du bouton ).
Sinon il y a un bouton .

Est-ce cela l'information que tu cherches ?

----------


## fsmrel

Bonjour,


Grand merci Caro, cest effectivement la bonne information. O donc avais-je les yeux, quoi donc avais-je dedans pour ne pas mtre aperu de lexistence du bouton qui va bien ? 

Dsol Anomaly de vous avoir importun.

Bien  vous,

Franois

----------


## ok.Idriss

Certes sauf que le terme de visiteur designait tout le monde au sens large. Pas de rapport avec le statut ...

----------


## mumen

Notation : 

Systme incontournable qui marche bien, qui ajoute une petite dose de stress, stress qui apporte sans aucun doute une meilleure tenue au site en gnral. C'est une discipline que l'on adopte par vanit ! 
Systme enrichissant qui donne un certain type d'information rapidement et de faon intuitive sur la personne. Evidemment on ne saura pas tout avec un chiffre, mme dtaill, mais a situe bien mieux que rien.

----------


## imikado

J'ai juste une remarque sur les points enlevs avec les vote ngatif sur un message:
Dans un topic sujet  troll (sur Windows 8), il y a des messages de type troll, mais aussi des points de vues qui s'opposent avec plus ou moins d'arguments.

J'ai par exemple rcemment vu des messages se voir noter ngativement juste parce qu'un membre n'tait pas d'accord avec moi .

Et je trouve dommage de voir ses points baisser parce que l'on a os poster un message d'un avis diffrent (argument)  ::(:

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

C'est un sujet qui a mainte fois t abord... la solution retenue, il me semble, c'est de comptabiliser au plus 10 votes ngatifs par messages... au-del, c'est pas pris en compte dans le calcul des points...

----------


## imikado

> Salut,
> 
> C'est un sujet qui a mainte fois t abord... la solution retenue, il me semble, c'est de comptabiliser au plus 10 votes ngatifs par messages... au-del, c'est pas pris en compte dans le calcul des points...


C'est plus une question de thme: le sujet en question est une actualit, qui dit actualit dit une chance sur 2 de tomber sur un sujet sur Microsoft,Apple, Samsung, Android et autres socits qui attirent les commentaires de fanboys/haters. 
Sur ce genre de topic, les votes +/- ne devraient pas tre pris en compte  ::): 

Ou au moins quand on vote contre de mettre un commentaire pour expliquer pourquoi  :;):

----------


## LittleWhite

Je ne suis mme pas sur que ce soit compt sur le forum actualits, sinon, cest juste compt moiti moins que les points pour les forums techniques  ::):

----------


## imikado

Suis pas sur  ::(: 




> 2 points par vote *positif* reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion *technique*
> 1 point par vote *positif* reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion *non technique*
> 
> -1 point par vote *ngatif* reu sur un de vos messages (dans la limite d'un bilan de 10 points perdus par message dans le pire des cas )


Pour le vote ngatif ce n'est pas prcis

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les simulations ont montr que  part 2 ou 3 trolleurs professionnels qui le font exprs, pour la majorit des utilisateurs du forum l'impact de ces quelques votes ngatifs sur votre nombre de point total est trs ngligeable, mme si a vous fait une petite contrarit du cot de votre go et c'est bien comprhensible, tout cela est pas bien grave  :;): 

Quand vous vous faites moinser vous n'avez qu' en rire a na aucune espce dimportance, a peu arriver  tous le monde.

a peu mme vous arriver sur un forum technique, vous pouvez donner une bonne rponse  un "non comprenant" qui voulais en avoir une autre, donc vous vous faites moins pour avoir dit la vrit (par exemple : "Non tu ne peu pas tre accept par Google Adsense avec un site qui na rien  part 3 pages de contenu plagi"), a peu arriver  n'importe qui sur n'importe quel forum, il ne faut pas prendre a au srieux.  ::):

----------


## imikado

@Marc Lussac le problme ce n'est pas de se faire "moinser" un message qui m'embte, c'est que dans une discussion qui fait dbat (windows 7 prfr  windows 8, le "racket" des constructeurs Android par Microsoft)
que l'on hsite  ragir/rpondre de manire "pertinente" et argument  cause de cette "peur" de se faire moinser juste par des personnes en desaccord (qui pour la plupart n'interviennent mme pas en exposant leurs arguments  ::(:  ou argumentent peu voir pas  ::(: 

note: Mais je comprends tout  fait votre exemple dans le tutorial technique o un dbutant pourra ne pas apprcier une rponse et la moinser.

Personnellement, je serais plus comme facebook juste la possibilit de "plusser" un message et  la rigueur un bouton "troll dcouvert" pour que la modration fasse le mnage  :;): 

note 2: un truc pas bte (mais plus dur  calculer peut-tre serait une limite de -10 non pas par message mais par discussion  :;):

----------


## ok.Idriss

Salut.

Quand tu es moinss par une ou deux personnes parce que ton avis argument ne leur plat pas a peut te paratre frustrant mais l'impacte sur le total des points reste assez faible si tu participe de manire pertinente et rgulire aux discussions du forum. Donc comme le dit Marc, rien de grave, a arrive  tout le monde de se faire moinsser pour un oui ou pour un non, moi compris et il n'y a vraiment rien de dramatique.

Par contre quand un message se prend -100, c'est qu'il faut rellement se remettre en question  mon avis.

Donc pour rsumer : l'objectif  atteindre n'est pas de n'avoir aucun vote ngatif mais un bilan des votes positifs qui tmoignent d'une participation satisfaisante. Et encore une fois, les points sont un indicateur  ne pas prendre pour argent comptant, a reflte mieux la ralit que le nombre de messages (indicateur que l'on utilisait auparavant) mais a n'a pas la prtention d'tre un systme parfait et il a ses failles. De toute faon, il n'y a pas de systme parfait et tout dcision que l'on peut prendre apporte son lot d'avantages et d'inconvnients. Or ici, la plupart du temps, les votes ngatifs (et positifs aussi d'ailleurs) sont justifis, donc ne pas comptabiliser les votes ngatifs fausserait le cumul de points de certains comptes qui postent massivement mais n'apportant rien de pertinent (oui il y en a).

Sinon de mmoire, les votes ne sont pas comptabiliss dans le forum actualit, par contre ils le sont sur les actualits postes sur des forums techniques

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## imikado

Ok je m'incline  :;): 

C'est vrai que si l'on participe activement, notre participation positive balancera ses votes ngatifs  :;): 

PS: Mais (et c'est juste mon avis), les discussions  dbats ne devraient pas tre prises en compte  ::):  (j'ai cit plus haut : ce n'est pas prcis)

----------


## Marc Lussac

On peu avoir des dbats dans n'importe quel forum, et la notion de savoir si une discussion est un dbat ou pas est totalement subjective et donc impossible  automatiser. Et on  pas de raison de ne pas prendre en compte les plussoiements massifs que certains membres obtiennent sur les dbats parce que ils ont une participation argumente et juste.

Bref les simulations ont montr que  par 3 trolleurs professionnels le bilan de tous les participants est positif, donc pas de quoi s'inquieter  :;):

----------


## Domi2

Je me permet d'ajouter un lment qui me semble important.

L'quipe de modration est trs attentive  l'utilisation du systme de vote.

Bien sr, il n'est pas possible de tout voir. Mais aussitt qu'un abus possible de celui-ci est dtect, des correctifs peuvent tre apports, et les membres qui en abusent, sanctionns.

Situations trs rares au demeurant, cas les membres du club, dans l'immense majorit, sont trs respectueux des rgles.

----------


## Anomaly

> Sinon de mmoire, les votes ne sont pas comptabiliss dans le forum actualit, par contre ils le sont sur les actualits postes sur des forums techniques


Les votes sont comptabiliss sur le forum Actualits. Ils ne sont pas comptabiliss sur le forum Politique ( cause de la possible dferlante de votes ngatifs suite  une opinion politique diffrente) ni sur la taverne.

----------


## ClaudeBg

Salut
-----

Moi je suis clairement oppos  ce systme (je n'aimais dj pas l'ancien, mais celui-ci est pire).

Le raisonnement opr est purement  "informatique", c'est bas sur un besoin obsessionnel de tout catgoriser, classer, chiffrer, enregistrer, visant  catgoriser des individus sur base d'arguments qui ne reprsentent en rien leur qualit ni la qualit de leurs interventions, quoi qu'on en dise. a dshumanise les internautes pour le plaisir d'une "prouesse" informatique, strictement aucun forum ne procde de cette faon et ce n'est pas pour rien que cette mthode est applique sur un forum gr par des informaticiens. Je trouve que c'est clairement une drive. 

Sur la forme galement j'ai un problme:  j'apprends par lettre d'info que je vais dornavant tre "ct" sur base d'une srie d'lments alors que je n'avais absolument pas vu ce dbat : que celui qui lit toutes les rubriques de ce forum continuellement me jette la premire pierre. Mon avis est qu'il fallait oprer un dbat de fond en ayant prvenu les utilisateurs de faon visible avant de dmarrer. Je reois l'info, je demande  ouvrir un dbat sur le sujet, on me rpond "trop tard c'est cltur". Pas glop!

Sur les consquences galement a me drange: on veut lutter contre les logiciels gratuits dans un premier temps, et maintenant on va taper sur les participations "gratuites", en rcompensant les intervenants. Encore une dmarche diamtralement oppose  ce que doit tre un forum. Nul doute que maintenant on va avoir des internautes rpondant par motivation de "grade et rcompenses". Pas sr du tout que la qualit globale va s'lever.

Sans compter que des gens prfrant poster peu mais  bon escient seront jugs "moins bons" que des internautes prfrant ajouter des commentaires partout de faon purement inutile.

Et enfin, a rcompense plus celui qui a plein de temps disponible et qui en consacre 10%  l'entraide que celui qui a trs peu de temps libre et qui le consacre en totalit aux autres.

Non, je n'aime pas la faon dont je vais tre "jug" (car c'est bien l'objectif). Du coup, si on respectait les individus, j'estime que chacun devrait pouvoir paramtrer dans son profil s'il dsire tre ct ou non: a me semble lgitime.

Bref, tout en n'tant pas gniale la mthode prcdente ouvrait quand mme moins de travers que la nouvelle. Cette dernire (ab)use de l'automatisme informatique aveugle pour "classifier" toute une srie de mcanismes d'attribution de points. On y sent nettement l'envie de crer des BDD plutt que le dsir d'avoir un forum sain et constructif. Bref, a sent l'informaticien amoureux des classifications, et nous ne sommes pas des objets dsireux d'tre classifis (du moins, pas moi).

Toute cette nouvelle rglementation va permettre  celui qui le dsire (certains aiment se voire glorifier par un systme de points) d'accumuler des points sans pour autant tre meilleur membre, je dirais mme: bien au contraire. Ainsi, par exemple, je reprends des points prcis :




> 1 point par discussion marque rsolue


Marque par qui? Par celui qui a post la discussions dans laquelle on participe? Dans ce cas le point dpend du bon vouloir de celui qui a ouvert le sujet. Par nous-mme? Dans ce cas, si quelqu'un n'a pas de question et rpond aux autres il n'obtient pas de points. Dans les deux cas le rsultat me semble ne pas correspondre  une quelconque ralit.




> 1 point par rponse dans une discussion qui n'est pas la vtre


Sans vouloir dsigner quelqu'un en particulier, il a t rcemment assez visible que de nouveaux membres "s'amusaient"  rpondre tout et n'importe quoi  des sujets, mme anciens, et ce de faon assez systmatique. Ils vont donc recevoir des "points pour dterrage", c'est assez amusant... et contraire au but recherch (du moins je l'espre). Les gens qui ajoutent des rponses pour ne rien dire et qui n'apportent rien ne sont pas rares non plus, et tout qui dsire "marquer des points" (puisque vous attribuez des points c'est que vous estimez que certain y sont sensibles) risque de se mettre  "parler pour ne rien dire". 




> 2 points par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique
> 1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion non technique


Encore faut-il "manuellement" juger de ce qui est technique et ce qui ne l'est pas. Et encore faut-il qu'une rponse dans un sujet technique soit une rponse technique c'est loin d'tre toujours le cas). Mais le plus drangeant est que a signifie qu'une rponse argumente dans un dbat de fond est moins "importante" aux yeux des responsables du forum qu'une rponse idiote dans un sujet technique: Les dbats de fonds sont considrs comme "secondaires". Vu l'volution de la socit et de l'influence considrable de l'informatique au niveau des liberts individuelles et autres sujets sensibles, a me semble quand mme plus important de s'interroger sur ces points que sur la faon d'affecter un texte  un TextBox.




> 0,1 point par vote message envoy


Je crois que dans votre classement ce point est le pire.
Pour accumuler des points, il "suffit" d'aller coter partout, mme sans absolument rien lire du sujet. Le pire tant que ces votes impactent sur les points des autres, et donc c'est assez simple d'oprer des "rglements de comptes" au passage. En outre, a veut dire qu'on incite  coter les messages des autres, et a aussi c'est nuisible. En effet je peux avoir un intervenant qui est d'un avis contraire au mien mais correctement argument. En l'tat actuel je ne lui mets pas de cote. Aujourd'hui, si on m'incite  le faire j'ai le choix entre coter ngativement et donc "punir" mon interlocuteur sous simple prtexte qu'il a un avis diffrent, ou le coter positivement ce qui est peru immdiatement sous forme d'un cautionnement de ses propos. Si vous encouragez un systme de vote, au moins ne reproduisez pas les drives de nos gouvernements reprsentatifs, et donc prvoyez le "vote blanc".

Vous allez me dire que les gens qui vont ainsi traquer les points sont minoritaires, que les gens senss ne vont pas agir ainsi etc. C'est parfaitement vrai MAIS les gens senss en question se moquent au final de votre systme de "points", et donc, s'ils ne vont pas oeuvrer pour en obtenir alors vos points n'ont aucun impact sur eux. Dit de faon inverse, votre systme de points ne va agir que sur ceux qui y sont sensibles: c'est une Lapalissade mais en y rflchissant un court instant a indique du mme coup quels comportements vous allez encourager et sur quelle frange des utilisateurs en priorit.




> 50 points par actualit publie (10 points seulement par actualit si vous tes Chroniqueur Actualits officiel)


Et les "points" suivants...

a vise  rcompenser les gens qui travaillent pour l'intrt des autres. C'est louable en soi mais ne tient aucun compte de ce que les gens font en ralit, a ne classifie que ceux qui aident via developpez.com et encore dans des cas spcifiquement prvus. Bon, je sais que ce qui vous intresse c'est de faire vivre votre forum mais quelqu'un qui aide les autres et fourni (par exemple) un lien vers un source ou un document dont il est l'auteur a galement aid les autres, et l'a fait via le forum. Seule la prsentation du document et l'endroit de son hbergement change, et, du coup, votre systme devient un peu "sectaire".

Le mcanisme automatique est de plus, dans ce cas prcis, une nouvelle fois aveugle car ne peut prendre en compte toutes les situations. Pour prendre mon propre cas, j'ai post dans la rubrique "Topic des composants gratuits" un lien vers les sources de mes contrles perso: je suis bien dans le forum, j'ai bien post  l'endroit voulu, j'ai bien publi des sources, et pourtant je ne suis pas "reconnu" comme fournisseur de sources. Pareil dans d'autres posts o j'ai donn des liens vers des sources d'un logiciel de facturation libre que j'ai crit. Je donne des exemples de mon cas, sachant que pour ma part les points ne me proccupent gure (pour peu que a n'induise pas les drapages dont je parle), mais il y a des tas d'intervenants qui aident, proposent des sources, des documents, ou des tutoriaux, et qui vont "chapper"  toute "rcompense". C'est un systme ingalitaire.




> + 2% si sexe renseign


Et la suite...

a, c'est vraiment drangeant: c'est une incitation  la divulgation de renseignements privs. C'est dans la droite ligne de Facebook, twitter, et Google. Vous allez clairement dans une direction qui est celle que je combats depuis des annes concernant la libert individuelle et la protection des informations prives. Je pense que rien que ce point justifie un dbat de fond sur le forum "dbats". Aprs tout, vous attaquez bien Google et autres lorsqu'on utilise des pratiques servant  alimenter des bases de donnes  but pour le moins obscurs. Bien sr bien sr vous n'en faite rien, mais eux non plus n'en font rien, du moins ils le jurent haut et fort.

Mais mme a est compltement inefficace et ridicule (si vous me permettez): Rien que pour le montrer je pense que je vais remplir mon profil de faon assez "amusante". Comment allez-vous faire pour vrifier si mes infos personnelles sont correctes? Si vous ne le pouvez pas, alors votre "rcompense" pour donnes prives publies risque bien de provoquer d'intressants profils.

Pour moi le reste est du mme tonneau, dsol. Pour ma part je pouvais encore imaginer valide le systme bas simplement sur le vote des messages: les internautes semblent jouer le jeu. On attribue un point positif  chaque message qu'on trouve hautement intressant et un ngatif  chaque message qu'on ne peut objectivement cautionner, et les points refltent simplement les messages qui ont "attir l'attention" de faon positive ou ngative, sans aucun jugement supplmentaire. Mais franchement, pensez-vous qu'un type sens va s'amuser  regarder les points des autres avant de lui rpondre???? Et si oui, a promet une belle ambiance.

Mais  partir du moment o on se met  mlanger vie prive, publications, ractions, action de voter et tout le toutim, on obtient un mlange assez infme (c'est mon avis) qui donne  ceux qui ont un grand go l'envie de le dvelopper d'avantage tout en dissuadant ceux qui n'aiment pas tre "jugs" (c'est bien le cas) de trop participer, pour cause de dsaccord sur le fond mme du fonctionnement du forum. Surtout vous sachant li  des entits commerciales assez.... intrusives... et grandes amatrices de BDD.

C'tait mon avis, sachant que maintenant vous incitez tout le monde  "cter", je me rjouis d'en voir les consquences relles par rapport  ceux qui sont d'un avis oppos au mien sur ce post prcis.

A+
Claude

----------


## mail.spam

> 1 point par discussion marque rsolue
> 			
> 		
> 
> Marque par qui? Par celui qui a post la discussions dans laquelle on participe? Dans ce cas le point dpend du bon vouloir de celui qui a ouvert le sujet. Par nous-mme?


Bonjour,

Juste pour donner mon point de vue sur ce point.
Une discussion, dans les forum dit "technique", qui est marqu comme rsolue est une indication, aux membres bnvoles, que le sujet  trouver une solution donc ce n'est plus l peine de prendre du temps pour aider la personne qui a ouvert cette discussion.
Pour moi c'est un gain de temps, donc il faut inciter les personnes qui ouvre une discussion  mettre en place cette information qui est utile aux autres.
S'il n'y a pas d'incitation beaucoup de personnes n'indiquent pas qu'ils ont trouv une solution  leur problme.



> Dans ce cas, si quelqu'un n'a pas de question et rpond aux autres il n'obtient pas de points.


Si, il en obtient



> 1 point par rponse dans une discussion qui n'est pas la vtre





> 2 points par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion technique
> 1 point par vote positif reu sur un de vos messages sur une discussion non technique
> 			
> 		
> 
> Encore faut-il "manuellement" juger de ce qui est technique


Il ne s'agit pas du point de vue technique ou non du contenue du message mais bien du forum o a t poser le message qui a reut le vote.
Le forum dit "non technique" sont les forums : 
Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux
Evolutions du club
Actualits
La taverne du Club

Etudes
Emploi
Droit du travail
Annonces Emplois

PS : Merci de me corriger si je me trompe dans la liste.

Ensuite il ne faut pas oubli que le site de dveloppez est,  la base, un site d'entraide technique.

Mais bon est-ce vraiment si important que a.
Personnellement ce n'est pas le rang d'un membre qui fait que la rponse est bonne mais simplement le fait que la rponse corrige mon problme technique.

Voil, ce n'est qu'un avis sur quelque point que tu aborde.
Et je ne me base que d'un point de vue forum technique.

Bonne lecture

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonjour

Mais o est le problme ?

Tu veux jouer le jeu, tu le joue, tu ne veux pas, tu le joue pas. C'est aussi simple que a on ne te force  rien que je sache.

Tu parles d'ancien et nouveau systme, mais on ne sais pas exactement de quoi il est question. Au mois de mars on a simplement rajout 3 nouveaux emblmes, le systme des points est en place depuis bien plus longtemps  ::roll:: 





> Marque par qui? Par celui qui a post la discussions dans laquelle on participe? Dans ce cas le point dpend du bon vouloir de celui qui a ouvert le sujet. Par nous-mme? Dans ce cas, si quelqu'un n'a pas de question et rpond aux autres il n'obtient pas de points. Dans les deux cas le rsultat me semble ne pas correspondre  une quelconque ralit.


Tu n'as pas compris ce point : c'est l'auteur de la discussion qui reoit un point lorsqu'il marque sa propre discussion comme rsolue. Pas celui qui y participe.




> Sans vouloir dsigner quelqu'un en particulier, il a t rcemment assez visible que de nouveaux membres "s'amusaient"  rpondre tout et n'importe quoi  des sujets, mme anciens, et ce de faon assez systmatique. Ils vont donc recevoir des "points pour dterrage", c'est assez amusant... et contraire au but recherch (du moins je l'espre). Les gens qui ajoutent des rponses pour ne rien dire et qui n'apportent rien ne sont pas rares non plus, et tout qui dsire "marquer des points" (puisque vous attribuez des points c'est que vous estimez que certain y sont sensibles) risque de se mettre  "parler pour ne rien dire".


En effet, a a toujours t le cas, et mme avant la mise en place des points. La modration est l pour faire le nettoyage. Si tu estime qu'il y a des messages inutiles tu peux les signaler  la modration.




> Encore faut-il "manuellement" juger de ce qui est technique et ce qui ne l'est pas. Et encore faut-il qu'une rponse dans un sujet technique soit une rponse technique c'est loin d'tre toujours le cas). Mais le plus drangeant est que a signifie qu'une rponse argumente dans un dbat de fond est moins "importante" aux yeux des responsables du forum qu'une rponse idiote dans un sujet technique: Les dbats de fonds sont considrs comme "secondaires". Vu l'volution de la socit et de l'influence considrable de l'informatique au niveau des liberts individuelles et autres sujets sensibles, a me semble quand mme plus important de s'interroger sur ces points que sur la faon d'affecter un texte  un TextBox.


mail.spam t'as bien rpondu sur le sujet.




> Je crois que dans votre classement ce point est le pire.
> Pour accumuler des points, il "suffit" d'aller coter partout, mme sans absolument rien lire du sujet. Le pire tant que ces votes impactent sur les points des autres, et donc c'est assez simple d'oprer des "rglements de comptes" au passage. En outre, a veut dire qu'on incite  coter les messages des autres, et a aussi c'est nuisible. En effet je peux avoir un intervenant qui est d'un avis contraire au mien mais correctement argument. En l'tat actuel je ne lui mets pas de cote. Aujourd'hui, si on m'incite  le faire j'ai le choix entre coter ngativement et donc "punir" mon interlocuteur sous simple prtexte qu'il a un avis diffrent, ou le coter positivement ce qui est peru immdiatement sous forme d'un cautionnement de ses propos. Si vous encouragez un systme de vote, au moins ne reproduisez pas les drives de nos gouvernements reprsentatifs, et donc prvoyez le "vote blanc".
> 
> Vous allez me dire que les gens qui vont ainsi traquer les points sont minoritaires, que les gens senss ne vont pas agir ainsi etc. C'est parfaitement vrai MAIS les gens senss en question se moquent au final de votre systme de "points", et donc, s'ils ne vont pas oeuvrer pour en obtenir alors vos points n'ont aucun impact sur eux. Dit de faon inverse, votre systme de points ne va agir que sur ceux qui y sont sensibles: c'est une Lapalissade mais en y rflchissant un court instant a indique du mme coup quels comportements vous allez encourager et sur quelle frange des utilisateurs en priorit.


Ce sujet a dj t largement dbattu. Le vote est libre, la personne n'a pas  se justifier. C'est un peu comme de demander  un lecteur de se justifier pourquoi il a vot pour tel candidat plutt que tel autre...
Encore une fois s'il y a des abus (ex : une mme personne vote systmatiquement ngativement tous les messages d'une autre) la modration est l pour corriger cela. En cas de suspiscion d'abus, il faut le signaler  un modrateur.






> Et les "points" suivants...
> 
> a vise  rcompenser les gens qui travaillent pour l'intrt des autres. C'est louable en soi mais ne tient aucun compte de ce que les gens font en ralit, a ne classifie que ceux qui aident via developpez.com et encore dans des cas spcifiquement prvus. Bon, je sais que ce qui vous intresse c'est de faire vivre votre forum mais quelqu'un qui aide les autres et fourni (par exemple) un lien vers un source ou un document dont il est l'auteur a galement aid les autres, et l'a fait via le forum. Seule la prsentation du document et l'endroit de son hbergement change, et, du coup, votre systme devient un peu "sectaire".
> 
> Le mcanisme automatique est de plus, dans ce cas prcis, une nouvelle fois aveugle car ne peut prendre en compte toutes les situations. Pour prendre mon propre cas, j'ai post dans la rubrique "Topic des composants gratuits" un lien vers les sources de mes contrles perso: je suis bien dans le forum, j'ai bien post  l'endroit voulu, j'ai bien publi des sources, et pourtant je ne suis pas "reconnu" comme fournisseur de sources. Pareil dans d'autres posts o j'ai donn des liens vers des sources d'un logiciel de facturation libre que j'ai crit. Je donne des exemples de mon cas, sachant que pour ma part les points ne me proccupent gure (pour peu que a n'induise pas les drapages dont je parle), mais il y a des tas d'intervenants qui aident, proposent des sources, des documents, ou des tutoriaux, et qui vont "chapper"  toute "rcompense". C'est un systme ingalitaire.


Oui a ne classifie que ceux qui aident via developpez.com. Encore heureux ! On va pas prendre  notre charge toute la plante  ::aie::  On va pas crer un compte pour l'abb Pierre pour lui attribuer des points parce qu'il a fait de bonnes actions !
Par rapport  ton premier exemple : si tu as aid quelqu'un via un message tu auras un point pour ce message, donc tu es bien rcompens. Si les gens ont des sources, des documents, des tutoriels  proposer ils peuvent parfaitement le faire sur developpez, ils auront des points en consquence




> Et la suite...
> 
> a, c'est vraiment drangeant: c'est une incitation  la divulgation de renseignements privs. C'est dans la droite ligne de Facebook, twitter, et Google. Vous allez clairement dans une direction qui est celle que je combats depuis des annes concernant la libert individuelle et la protection des informations prives. Je pense que rien que ce point justifie un dbat de fond sur le forum "dbats". Aprs tout, vous attaquez bien Google et autres lorsqu'on utilise des pratiques servant  alimenter des bases de donnes  but pour le moins obscurs. Bien sr bien sr vous n'en faite rien, mais eux non plus n'en font rien, du moins ils le jurent haut et fort.


Si les points ne t'intressent pas... il suffit de ne pas remplir ces cases...

----------


## Aniki

> Bonjour
> 
> Mais o est le problme ?
> 
> Tu veux jouer le jeu, tu le joue, tu ne veux pas, tu le joue pas. C'est aussi simple que a on ne te force  rien que je sache.


Je crois que tu as mal compris ce qu'il voulait dire.
Le problme n'est pas si, lui-mme,  le choix, oui ou non, de jouer le jeu.
Il met juste l'hypothse que ce systme pourrait entraner un nivellement par le bas de la qualit des participations et du site en gnral.
Et je partage ses craintes.





> Ce sujet a dj t largement dbattu. Le vote est libre, la personne n'a pas  se justifier. C'est un peu comme de demander  un lecteur de se justifier pourquoi il a vot pour tel candidat plutt que tel autre...
> Encore une fois s'il y a des abus (ex : une mme personne vote systmatiquement ngativement tous les messages d'une autre) la modration est l pour corriger cela. En cas de suspiscion d'abus, il faut le signaler  un modrateur.


Encore une fois, je pense qu'il y a incomprhension.
 aucun moment il ne parle de justifier le vote. Il aurait juste aim voir un bouton de vote "neutre" (tant donn que DVP pousse les gens  voter).
Corriges moi, Claude, si je me trompe.








> Oui a ne classifie que ceux qui aident via developpez.com. Encore heureux ! On va pas prendre  notre charge toute la plante  On va pas crer un compte pour l'abb Pierre pour lui attribuer des points parce qu'il a fait de bonnes actions !
> Par rapport  ton premier exemple : si tu as aid quelqu'un via un message tu auras un point pour ce message, donc tu es bien rcompens. Si les gens ont des sources, des documents, des tutoriels  proposer ils peuvent parfaitement le faire sur developpez, ils auront des points en consquence


L, l'incromphension semble mineure seulement.  ::P: 
Il ne dit pas que DVP devrait classifier tout le monde. Rien que le champs lexical qu'il utilise pour parler de ce classement donne la puce  l'oreille.
Au contraire, il prfrerait que cette classification n'ai pas lieue du tout.





> Si les points ne t'intressent pas... il suffit de ne pas remplir ces cases...


Encore une fois, tu sembles passer  ct du vrai problme : la rcupration de donnes prives.

Et j'avoue que a m'embte aussi...

----------


## 12monkeys

> Je crois que tu as mal compris ce qu'il voulait dire.
> Le problme n'est pas si, lui-mme,  le choix, oui ou non, de jouer le jeu.
> Il met juste l'hypothse que ce systme pourrait entraner un nivellement par le bas de la qualit des participations et du site en gnral.
> Et je partage ses craintes.


Justement le systme des points a t mis en place en 2010  ::aie::  pour amliorer le niveau et la qualit de la participation. Je ne vois pas en quoi cela baisserait la qualit du site. Pour exemple les messages inutiles ont toujours exist, cela ne viens pas de ce systme, et de toute faon la modration est l pour y remdier comme elle l'a toujours fait.
On essaye juste de tenir compte des diffrentes manires de participer constructivement  developpez et de reconnaitre cette participation en y associant des points et des emblmes : ce qui rend votre travail plus visible sur le forum.




> Encore une fois, je pense qu'il y a incomprhension.
>  aucun moment il ne parle de justifier le vote. Il aurait juste aim voir un bouton de vote "neutre" (tant donn que DVP pousse les gens  voter).
> Corriges moi, Claude, si je me trompe.


Cela me semblait quand mme sous entendu. Bref.
En tout cas l'ide d'un vote neutre est dj prsente : vous avez le choix entre voter  :+1: , ou voter  :-1:  ou... ne pas voter => c'est le vote neutre ou blanc. 




> L, l'incromphension semble mineure seulement. 
> Il ne dit pas que DVP devrait classifier tout le monde. Rien que le champs lexical qu'il utilise pour parler de ce classement donne la puce  l'oreille.
> Au contraire, il prfrerait que cette classification n'ai pas lieue du tout.


C'est son choix, il ne semble pas que ce soit le choix de la majorit : quand je regarde les votes pour le 1er message c'est 116 contre 4.




> Encore une fois, tu sembles passer  ct du vrai problme : la rcupration de donnes prives.
> 
> Et j'avoue que a m'embte aussi...


Mais non je ne passe pas  cot du vrai problme : quelle rcupration des donnes prives si vous ne remplissez pas ces cases !!! Il faut tre logique : si vous ne remplissez pas ces cases, aucune donne ne sera rcupre !!
Pour ceux qui la remplissent, developpez n'en fait rien. On propose juste un service de plus qui consiste  remplir quelques informations supplmentaires, si vous voulez par exemple attirer les employeurs... ou que vous avez envie de faire savoir  tout le monde que vous tes un homme, ou que vous habitez a wallis et futuna... ou que vous avez des comptences dans tel domaine informatique...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Nos annonceurs ont besoin de connaitre le profil du lectorat, donc ces informations sont utiles d'un point de vue statistique, elle sont donc utilises  d'un point de vue global. Par contre ces informations ne sont pas vendues, et le plus important c'est optionnel. Contrairement  certains rseau sociaux on  dcid de vous laisser la libert d'utiliser developpez sous pseudo de faon anonyme et sans aucune information  donner, et c'est une trs bonne chose de pouvoir utiliser internet de cette faon. D'autres utilisateurs au contraire prfrent se faire connaitre avec leur vrai identit (les  consultants qui proposent leurs services par exemple) et des informations sur eux, c'est un simple choix personnel, et on vous laisse ce choix. Je rappelle que c'est une prsence minimum de pub qui permet de financer les cout des 10 serveurs ddis et l'importante quipe Pro qui fait fonctionner tous nos services (en plus des 1000 bnvoles contributeurs), et que donc mme si on refuse la pub intrusive si on veux garder quelques annonceurs on doit quand mme au minimum leur fournir quelques informations statistiques sur notre lectorat...

Le systme de rang est plus anciens que a sauf que avant c'tait 1 message = 1 point, le systme de rang s'est donc amlior et enrichi des autres formes de contributions au cours du temps, mais il existe en fait de faon basique depuis 2002, soit depuis plus de 11 ans... Mais on  toujours su que ce systme na aucune valeur si ce n'est ludique, donc ne pas le prendre au srieux  :;): .

----------


## ClaudeBg

Salut
-----

Bon, dj je constate la "mentalit" que ce systme provoque au niveau des gens qui participent  ce dbat, c'est  dire ceux qui sont "sensibles" au systme des points: 

Je poste en argumentant, je donne mon avis, et je me "rcolte" en "rcompense" de mon argumentation (objective) 8 votes ngatifs.

Donc, au final, le fait d'avoir donn mon avis dgrade ma cotation, qui, elle, pourra tre utilise au niveau des discussions techniques. Bref, a confirme la sorte de fourre-tout infme de ce systme et a confirme que ceux qui plaquent des cotations ngatives sans raison valide (hormis le fait d'avoir un avis diffrent) seront, eux rcompenss.

Je n'aime pas du tout cette faon de faire, je participe au forum pour me rendre utile et non pour tre "jug" sur base de mes opinions.

Mais je vais rpondre aux "reproches" qu'"on me fait. Dsol si je suis long, mais si je veux rpondre  tout je n'ai pas le choix.




> Si, il en obtient


Je parlais des points induits par "rsolu".




> Il ne s'agit pas du point de vue technique ou non du contenue du message mais bien du forum o a t poser le message qui a reut le vote.


Mais justement, c'est bien mon reproche  ce niveau. Si je poste un message ne contenant rien d'utile en substance (il y en a plein), alors je suis rcompens d'avantage pour "participation technique" que si je poste un avis utile et argument sur un sujet de fond. Illogique.




> Ensuite il ne faut pas oubli que le site de dveloppez est,  la base, un site d'entraide technique.


Justement, il me semble qu'il n'y a que moi qui ne l'oublie pas.
L'entraide (technique ou pas) n'a PAS  tre "rcompense" ni "valorise". On aide ou on n'aide pas mais on n'en demande pas une rcompense. Du moins, pas moi. Chiffrer l'entraide est contraire  l'entraide, on entre dans une dmarche bassement "mercantile" mme si l'enjeu n'est pas financier au sens propre du terme.




> Mais bon est-ce vraiment si important que a.
> Personnellement ce n'est pas le rang d'un membre qui fait que la rponse est bonne mais simplement le fait que la rponse corrige mon problme technique.


"On" a dcid de mettre en place un systme de cotation lourd et relativement compliqu. Si c'est au final pour dire que ce n'est pas important, alors qu'on le supprime. Et si c'est important alors c'est logique qu'on puisse ne pas tre d'accord. Mettre en place tout ce fatras (dsol) pour au final dire "aprs tout qu'importe", c'est hautement contradictoire.




> Mais o est le problme ?
> Tu veux jouer le jeu, tu le joue, tu ne veux pas, tu le joue pas. C'est aussi simple que a on ne te force  rien que je sache.


Alors dis-moi o, dans mon profil, je peux cocher la case "je ne dsire pas tre soumis  cotation"? Parce que me dire que je peux ne pas jouer le jeu tout en tant soumis d'office au dit "jeu" (qui n'en est pas un, c'est un jugement ni plus ni moins) c'est, encore une fois, compltement contradictoire.

Mon souhait  moi c'est de pouvoir participer sans me "ramasser" une cotation. Je ne suis pas  l'cole, ni ne participe  une sorte de concours: j'aide simplement dans la limite de mes connaissances, ou, ventuellement, je pose une ou l'autre question.

Et mon souhait est de pouvoir donner un avis objectif et argument, n'insultant personne, sans me "ramasser "une  "punition" de 8 votes ngatifs. Franchement, a donne envie de participer, LOL




> Tu parles d'ancien et nouveau systme, mais on ne sais pas exactement de quoi il est question


Je parle qu'un systme o on affiche le nombre de messages est encore relativement neutre et informatif. Un systme o on placerait des "votes" positifs sur des messages  haute valeur ajoute c'est encore informatif.

Mais un systme remani o les infos personnelles entrent en ligne de mire, o on incite  coter les messages des autres de faon systmatique et sans aucun ralit "qualitative", ce n'est pas acceptable. On le voit ici, certains me cotent ngativement et d'autres positivement. Mon message est donc  la fois pertinent et dplac, ou, plus probablement, correspond  l'opinion de certains et pas des autres. Mon message mrite  la fois d'tre signal comme intressant et  la fois d'tre signal comme "abusif" ou ce qu'on veut d'autre  connotation ngative. Mon "'rsultat" final ne dpend donc pas de la "qualit" intrinsque" de mon intervention mais uniquement du rapport entre ceux qui sont d'accord avec moi et ceux qui ne le sont pas. a revient en fait  jeter des tomates  ceux qui sont d'un avis diffrent: ce n'est pas ma vision d'un forum de partage et d'entraide.

Dit autrement: la probabilit d'une cote positive dpend troitement du fait qu'un propos colle  l'opinion gnrale: c'est une incitation directe  jouer au "mouton de Panurge".




> Tu n'as pas compris ce point : c'est l'auteur de la discussion qui reoit un point lorsqu'il marque sa propre discussion comme rsolue. Pas celui qui y participe.


Ben justement, c'est ce que j'avais compris. Aussi mieux vaut poster des questions sans arrt et de tout marquer "rsolu" que de poster pour rpondre aux difficults des autres: a te semble logique?




> Ce sujet a dj t largement dbattu. Le vote est libre, la personne n'a pas  se justifier. C'est un peu comme de demander  un lecteur de se justifier pourquoi il a vot pour tel candidat plutt que tel autre...


Le systme de vote du suffrage universel (auquel je suis oppos galement car contraire au sens mme d'une dmocratie) permet de se choisir un "matre". 

Ici, le systme vise  mettre une cote sur une personne donne, a n'a rien  voir.

L'autre diffrence trs importante est qu'un lu s'est mis lui-mme sur les listes dans le but de recueillir des voix: il a CHOISI d'tre soumis  une cotation. Moi je n'ai rien choisi, je ne veux pas tre cot. J'accepte sans souci les opinions diffrentes des miennes pour peu qu'on argumente, mais la possibilit de taper des "-1" partout sans aucune raison argumente,  la limite " la tte du client", a me drange.

Si encore il y avait possibilit de voter autre chose que "+" et "-".

Je n'ai pas le droit d'tre drang sur le fait qu'on me juge???




> Encore une fois s'il y a des abus (ex : une mme personne vote systmatiquement ngativement tous les messages d'une autre) la modration est l pour corriger cela. En cas de suspiscion d'abus, il faut le signaler  un modrateur.


D'accord, jouons le jeu alors.
J'ai t cot 8 fois ngativement pour avoir "os" critiquer un systme qui me parat critiquable. Je n'ai pas drap, ni insult, ni mis des ides non argumentes, ni driv hors-sujet. J'ai juste mis une opinion personnelle sur un dbat sur le sujet ouvert par un autre. Pour moi une cotation ngative est donc un abus, et donc je le signale.
Vous allez faire quoi?




> Oui a ne classifie que ceux qui aident via developpez.com. Encore heureux ! On va pas prendre  notre charge toute la plante On va pas crer un compte pour l'abb Pierre pour lui attribuer des points parce qu'il a fait de bonnes actions !


C'est purement caricatural comme rponse.
Ce que je dis c'est que si le but est de "rcompenser" par le mcanisme de points des gens qui aident les autres via ce forum et qui donnent accs  des sources servant aux gens qui frquentent ce forum, alors vouloir "formater" l'aide et s'arranger pour en obtenir l'hbergement est dans la droite ligne des socits visant  alimenter leurs bases de donnes. Ce n'est plus vraiment un forum, c'est un outil commercial.




> Par rapport  ton premier exemple : si tu as aid quelqu'un via un message tu auras un point pour ce message, donc tu es bien rcompens. Si les gens ont des sources, des documents, des tutoriels  proposer ils peuvent parfaitement le faire sur developpez, ils auront des points en consquence


Donc je fournis aux utilisateurs de ce forum des sources via par exemple le sujet cr "topic des composants gratuits" a ne me fourni pas de points parce que mes sources sont hbergs sur mon propre site. Belle mentalit!

Note au passage que moi je m'en moque d'avoir des points pour mes sources, c'est juste un exemple pour montrer le ct peu glorieux de ce systme: mes sources et mes tutoriaux resteront sur mon site et je continuerai  en faire profiter le maximum de personnes, via ce forum ou non.




> Si les points ne t'intressent pas... il suffit de ne pas remplir ces cases...


Pour moi, c'est clair.
Mais videmment tu ludes la question qui est de savoir comment vous allez vrifier la validit des infos personnelles remplies par des gens qui, eux, aiment se glorifier avec les points. Si tu ne sais pas le faire, alors ton systme est bancal car mne  des inepties. Pour ma part j'aime mieux savoir qu'untel a un profil incomplet plutt que d'avoir sous les yeux un profil faux rempli dans le but d'obtenir des points.




> Il met juste l'hypothse que ce systme pourrait entraner un nivellement par le bas de la qualit des participations et du site en gnral.
> Et je partage ses craintes.


Merci  :;): 

Et en outre je voudrais avoir le choix de ne pas tre soumis  cotation: je ne suis pas candidat  tre soumis au vote, je n'ai pas choisi.

La rponse pourrait tre "tu n'es pas oblig de participer au forum", la question tant alors: est-ce bien l'objectif poursuivi que de faire fuir des membres qui ont une vision diffrente de ce qu'est un forum d'entraide?




> aucun moment il ne parle de justifier le vote. Il aurait juste aim voir un bouton de vote "neutre" (tant donn que DVP pousse les gens  voter). Corriges moi, Claude, si je me trompe.


C'est a. a fait du bien quand mme de voir qu'on sait comprendre ce que j'ai crit:

Je suis dfavorable  un mcanisme de votes de ce type, mais il serait dj plus tolrable si on pouvait "voter blanc". On retrouve ici la mme drive que pour le suffrage universel: je sais voter pour Paul ou pour Jacques mais nulle par je ne peux voter "je ne veux aucun de vos canditats, proposez-en moi des autres". Juger une personne ou un propos de faon boolenne (1 ou -1) c'est une vision purement informatique du monde, les individus ne peuvent pas tre "casts" en une valeur boolenne.

Du reste, ils ne peuvent tre ramens  aucune notion informatique, c'est du dlire de mettre en place une systme de cotation automatique des gens, des informaticiens devraient tre les premiers  s'en rendre compte.

Merci aussi pour le reste de tes propos, tu traduis exactement ce que j'ai tent d'expliquer.   :;): 




> On essaye juste de tenir compte des diffrentes manires de participer constructivement  developpez et de reconnaitre cette participation en y associant des points et des emblmes : ce qui rend votre travail plus visible sur le forum.


Mais quelle personne voulant vraiment aider se soucie de sa "visibilit"???
a vise juste  flatter l'go de ceux qui y sont sensibles, et ceux qui y sont sensibles vont oeuvrer pour faire monter leur cotation. Or il est trs trs simple de faire monter sa cte sans rien apporter au forum, voire, pire, en cotant ngativement, en rpondant  n'importe quoi n'importe comment etc.

Bref: aucun impact sur des gens comme moi, et impact ngatif au niveau de la qualit du forum via les gens sensibles  ce systme de "glorification".

Vous voulez jouer  des systmes "d'lection du meilleur membre"? Parfait si a vous amuse. Mais moi je rappelle que je ne me suis pas inscrit sur les listes des candidats et donc je voudrais avoir la possibilit de dire via mon profil "je ne suis pas candidat au systme de cotation, je ne veux donc pas de points".

O cette possibilit m'est-elle offerte? En quoi cel vous drange-t-il que je ne dsire pas tre "jug"? D'autant plus si, comme vous l'affirmez, votre systme n'influence pas vraiment ce qu'on pense des gens ( se demander pourquoi on met des points).




> Cela me semblait quand mme sous entendu. Bref.


Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir sous-entendu quelque chose. J'ai donn clairement mon opinion, je l'ai dtaille, et il y a suffisamment de matire concrte dans mes propos pour ne pas tre tent d'aller gratter du sous-entendu.




> En tout cas l'ide d'un vote neutre est dj prsente : vous avez le choix entre voter , ou voter ou... ne pas voter => c'est le vote neutre ou blanc.


Dsol, a c'est une des arnaques connues du systme de suffrage actuel. Un type qui ne va pas voter ce n'est pas pareil qu'un type qui dsire voter une une alternative non prsente. Un vote blanc n'est ni un vote nul ni une absence de vote.  Le systme de gouvernement reprsentatif actuellement mis en place un peu partout a bien utilis cette combine mais tout le monde n'est pas dupe. 

Si le vote tait ce qu'il devrait tre, il devrait y avoir possibilit de choisir entre :

- Je vote pour tel candidat
- Je ne veux aucun de vos candidats
- a ne m'intresse pas
- Je fais confiance  la majorit des lecteurs.

Surtout que votre systme ne donne des points qu' celui qui vote plus ou moins uniquement, et donc va encourager quiconque veut des points  voter d'office. S'il rencontre un message qui lui semble bien argument mais d'une opinion contraire  la sienne, il ne pourra pas voter "plus" sous peine de cautionner une opinion contraire et donc ne pourra que voter "moins". Il ne peut pas non plus ne pas voter, puisqu'alors il n'a pas de points, ce qui est contraire  l'hypothse de dpart prcisant qu'on parle de celui qui veut des points (la cible de votre rglementation).




> C'est son choix, il ne semble pas que ce soit le choix de la majorit : quand je regarde les votes pour le 1er message c'est 116 contre 4.


Tu interprtes les votes comme le font ceux qui manipulent les sondages, LOL.

Moi, je peux interprter le mme rsultat de faon diamtralement oppose,  savoir: sur tous les membres du forum, seuls 116 ont mis une opinion favorable  l'instauration des nouvelles rgles. On calcule si on atteint une majorit?

De nouveau, les gens qui n'aiment pas les votes n'ont majoritairement pas vot. D'autres ne s'en soucient pas. Mais SURTOUT beaucoup n'ont mme pas vu le sujet: je ne l'avais pas vu avant de recevoir l'info concernant le nouveau systme. Sans compter que ceux qui ont mis le systme en place (vous), avez t les premiers  voter .... pour vous-mme. Amusant...




> Mais non je ne passe pas  cot du vrai problme : quelle rcupration des donnes prives si vous ne remplissez pas ces cases !!! Il faut tre logique : si vous ne remplissez pas ces cases, aucune donne ne sera rcupre !!


Le vrai problme c'est que vous prtendez encourager la fourniture d'informations prives. Si vous encouragez c'est que vous avez un objectif sur lequel vous ne communiquez pas. Et je doute fortement que cet objectif soit li  la qualit des participations, puisqu'un membre remplissant ses donnes personnelles voit sa cte monter de faon significative, ce qui sera assimil  un membre bien cot et donc en qui ont peut faire confiance.

Mlanger dans le mme moule le fait qu'on participe en aidant les autres, qu'on remplisse des infos personnelles, qu'on pose des questions idiotes tout en cliquant "rsolu", ou qu'on vote de faon aveugle tout et n'importe quoi, a mne  une information qui n'en est pas une, une sorte de bouillie de jugement d'une personne ne permettant de rien reprsenter de concrt.




> Pour ceux qui la remplissent, developpez n'en fait rien


Je n'ai jamais connu de renseignements demands n'ayant aucun but d'exploitation.

Faut quand mme arrter de se moquer des gens, le niveau ici est quand mme plus lev que sur fesse-bouc. L'actualit rcente montre quand mme bien que tous ceux prtendant ne pas utiliser des donnes prives... ne s'en sont pas privs.




> Nos annonceurs ont besoin de connaitre le profil du lectorat, donc ces informations sont utiles d'un point de vue statistique, elle sont donc utilises d'un point de vue globa


Amusant aprs avoir dit qu'on n'en faisait rien.

Je rappelle tout de mme que la loi permet l'accs aux informations mmorises et  leur rectificatif. Que la loi permet aux citoyens de demander  ce que leurs donnes prives ne soient pas utilises notamment  des fins commerciales.




> Par contre ces informations ne sont pas vendues


LOL. a c'est quant mme le top de la langue de bois.
Si je rsume bien, les informations ne sont pas vendues mais sont utilises par les annonceurs qui vous payent pour passer des annonces.

a ressemble quand mme furieusement  une rmunration du service, mettons juste que cette rmunration est indirecte.

Pour ma part, ce n'est mme pas a qui me drange, ce qui me drange c'est qu'on incite les gens  placer leurs infos personnelles, et qu'on mlange  une cotation permettant de soi-disant quantifier la valeur technique d'un intervenant un coefficient appliqu sur base de fourniture de renseignements personnels. a ne choque personne cet amalgame???




> et que donc mme si on refuse la pub intrusive si on veux garder quelques annonceurs on doit quand mme au minimum leur fournir quelques informations statistiques sur notre lectorat...


Alors faites-le, mais de faon honnte et transparente :

- Pas d'amalgame entre participation et profil
- Indication claire dans le profil : "Attention, toutes vos donnes personnelles pourront tre utilises  des fins commerciales et seront utilises  des fins de statistiques concernant nos annonceurs".

Pour ma part, je n'aime pas la pub (quelqu'un aime?), et donc la pub... je ne la vois pas. Je ne me sens coupable de rien, j'ai aussi un site, 1.200.000 visiteurs... et pas de pub.




> Le systme de rang est plus anciens que a sauf que avant c'tait 1 message = 1 point, le systme de rang s'est donc amlior et enrichi des autres formes de contributions au cours du temps, mais il existe en fait de faon basique depuis 2002, soit depuis plus de 11 ans... Mais on  toujours su que ce systme na aucune valeur si ce n'est ludique, donc ne pas le prendre au srieux


Je trouve que c'est se donner beaucoup de mal,  la fois pour mettre en place et pour dfendre le concept, si le but est "ludique".
En ce qui me concerne, il ne m'amuse pas, le ct "ludique" m'chappe.

1 message = 1 point, a renseigne sur le nombre de posts. Je l'ai dit, a ne drange personne, c'est objectif et a renseigne sur l'activit du membre (positive ou ngative, peu importe).

Signaler un post  haute valeur ajoute (sortant de l'ordinaire) par un "+1", a ne juge pas une personne, a signale un post intressant, et donc a reste encore dans les limites du convivial.

Les votes ngatifs sont d'une autre nature: on juge les autres de faon anonyme. C'est dj beaucoup plus discutable.

Et mlanger  tout a une pince de profil perso pour bases de donnes des annonceurs, a devient pour le moins beaucoup moins "ludique".

Merci de m'avoir lu,
Claude

----------


## DotNetMatt

C'est quoi cette branlette intellectuelle ?  :8O: 

Tous les forums ont un systme de notation, notamment StackOverflow et ceux de Microsoft. Je ne vois pas o est le problme, on s'en cogne ! C'est juste une fonctionnalit.

J'ai beau tre "membre expert", a ne m'empche pas de dire des btises et je ne m'en cache pas : rponse trop rapide sans avoir tout lu, ou parce que je suis distrait par autre chose en mme temps, ou alors parce que j'ai mal interprt le message... Ca arrive et ce n'est pas dramatique pour autant ! Mme si je me prends des -1 des fois, il n'y a pas mort d'homme.




> Je poste en argumentant, je donne mon avis, et je me "rcolte" en "rcompense" de mon argumentation (objective) 8 votes ngatifs.


Ben a veut dire que 8 personnes ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ! O est le problme ? Ton argumentation soit-disant objective l'est pour toi, pas forcment pour tous  :;): 

Si tu avais eu 8 votes positifs, aurais-tu rl ?

Bref, tout a pour dire que je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu te prends autant le chou sur ce systme de notation, qui existe de partout, en tout cas sur les autres grands forums.

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Tout  fait d'accord avec le message prcdent.

Pourquoi toutes ces tartines de texte, toute cette passion, pour dire en gros que le systme de points et de rang c'est pas bien et qu'il faudrait pouvoir le dsactiver, alors que si cela ne t'intresse pas, il te suffit tout simplement de ne pas en tenir compte ? Il y a certainement une bonne quantit de personnes qui se moquent de leurs points comme de leur premire couche et ils l'ignorent sans prouver le besoin d'exiger la dsactivation du systme.

A ce que je sache il n'y a qu'une seule tape, 25 points, qui dbloque certaines fonctions. C'est un seuil trs bas, c'est le seul, et tu l'as de toute faon largement dpass. En plus, mme si jamais tu devais repasser en-dessous de 25 points aprs l'avoir une fois dpass, les avantages restent acquis. Donc hormis ce point prcis, le nombre de points n'a strictement aucune importance d'un point de vue forum.

Ensuite, dfendre un point de vue qui te tient  cur tout en prtendant tre parfaitement objectif c'est  mon avis tout simplement pas possible. Et effectivement les votes ngatifs servent aussi  indiquer le non accord, donc je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais tre sr qu'en postant un message critiquant un systme, mme s'il est bien argument, tu aurais automatiquement un consensus par l'ensemble des lecteurs qui te lisent.

----------


## ClaudeBg

Salut
-----




> C'est quoi cette branlette intellectuelle


C'est clair que le systme mne  la courtoisie, suffit de voir ce qui se passe rien que parce qu'on ne trouve pas ce systme "gnial".

Pour moi, la "branlette intellectuelle" comme tu dis avec autant de subtilit, a relve plus de toute cette rglementation concernant les "points" pour un objectif prtendu "ludique" et "sans importance" alors qu'au final suffit de lire pour s'apercevoir qu'il s'agit d'une utilisation de donnes  des fins bassement commerciales... sans avoir le courage de le dire.




> Tous les forums ont un systme de notation


Pas le moins du monde, du moins pas sous cette forme. Comptabiliser les messages des membres pour montrer l'activit n'a strictement aucun rapport avec ce qui est mis en place ici.




> Je ne vois pas o est le problme, on s'en cogne ! C'est juste une fonctionnalit.


Comme toutes les fonctionnalits visant  crer des BDD  usage "douteux", que pourtant ce site dnonce... quand il concerne les autres. Fais ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais, prcepte connu.




> J'ai beau tre "membre expert", a ne m'empche pas de dire des btises


Et donc c'est logique que lorsque tu te trompes qu'on te jette des tomates virtuelles sous forme de cotation ngative. Curieuse promotion de l'entraide, de la solidarit et de la camaraderie.




> Ben a veut dire que 8 personnes ne sont pas d'accord avec toi ! O est le problme ?


Un vote ngatif n'est pas quivalent  une divergence d'opinions, c'est quivalent  une cotation (lche en plus) pjorative non argumente. 
Si c'est un systme de cotation d'opinion, alors le rsultat sera immanquablement que pour bien tre ct il faut "pisser dans le sens du vent", pour utiliser le mme genre de syntaxe que toi. J'ai peine  comprendre l'intrt de cette orientation, elle n'est pas de nature  favoriser le dbat, c'est clair: du reste, on le voit ici.




> Ton argumentation soit-disant objective l'est pour toi, pas forcment pour tous


Alors il faut expliquer pourquoi, et pas inciter  coter de faon aveugle.




> Si tu avais eu 8 votes positifs, aurais-tu rl ?


Ben oui, et je l'ai prouv: j'ai post pour protester contre ce systme avant d'avoir les votes ngatifs. J'ai eu ces votes ngatifs pour avoir post sur ce sujet et non l'inverse. Du reste, moi je m'en moque de vos points, a me drange sur le fond et non pour mon compte propre.

Mais on voit bien, puisque tu en parles, en comptabilisant les points sur ce sujet prcis, que plus on flatte ceux qui ont mis le systme en place et plus on a de votes positifs: c'est hautement malsain et contraire au dveloppement de l'esprit critique: on ne doit jamais chercher  punir les critiques, on doit les encourager.




> Bref, tout a pour dire que je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu te prends autant le chou sur ce systme de notation, qui existe de partout, en tout cas sur les autres grands forums.


Vu que tout le monde le fait (soi-disant, parce que je n'ai jamais rien vu de semblable sur aucun forum que j'ai frquent), alors c'est logique qu'on le fasse: Vu que dans l'histoire du mouton de Panurge tous ont saut  l'eau alors c'est qu'ils avaient raison. Si tout le monde met ses informations prives sur google ou fesse-bouc, alors pourquoi discuter, c'est forcment une bonne chose.

"Argumenter" en disant "les autres aussi font a", c'est curieux comme faon de chercher  convaincre. Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais chez moi a provoque l'effet inverse.




> alors que si cela ne t'intresse pas, il te suffit tout simplement de ne pas en tenir compte ?


Raisonnement simpliste: on peut ne tenir compte de rien dans la vie, a n'empche pas d'y tre soumis.

Je retourne donc la rflexion: pourquoi cette volont d'imposer un systme dont certains ne veulent pas alors qu'avec un simple test sur une case  cocher dans un profil on pourrait autoriser ceux qui n'aiment pas ce systme   ne pas y tre soumis?

Pourquoi dpenser autant d'nergie  concevoir et mettre un place un systme compliqu, pour finalement dire en substance qu'il ne sert  rien, que personne ne s'y intresse, et qu'on n'en fait rien?




> Il y a certainement une bonne quantit de personnes qui se moquent de leurs points comme de leur premire couche et ils l'ignorent sans prouver le besoin d'exiger la dsactivation du systme.


Je n'exige rien, je demande.
Sinon il y a aussi plein de gens qui n'aiment pas l'orientation que prend notre socit et qui donc dcident d'ignorer la politique. a le les empche pas d'en subir les effets.

Je comprends mal en quoi a semble draisonnable de ne pas aimer tre jug  chacun de ses posts. Et jug en plus sur simple base de son opinion personnelle et de la faon dont celle-ci colle  l'opinion majoritaire?




> Ensuite, dfendre un point de vue qui te tient  cur tout en prtendant tre parfaitement objectif c'est  mon avis tout simplement pas possible.


On peut au moins argumenter correctement.

Ici, je note que dans tout ce qu'on m'oppose il n'y a strictement aucun (nada, nothing...) argument objectif visant  dmontrer que ce systme apporte une amlioration des valeurs d'un forum. Votre seule "argumentation" est compose de 2 parties: 

1 - Me coter ngativement, ce qui est d'une lgance rare
2 - Me demander "mais en quoi a drange"?

Donc, en fait, votre systme est sens tre gnial sous simple motif qu'il ne devrait y avoir aucune raison que a me drange. Excuse-moi de trouver l'argumentation un peu.... inexistante.




> Et effectivement les votes ngatifs servent aussi  indiquer le non accord


Oui, notation lche et sans argumentation aucune. C'est fou ce que a sert  faire avancer un dbat.

Moi, je ne suis pas candidat  quoi que ce soit, je vois mal pourquoi je recevrais des "votes".




> je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais tre sr qu'en postant un message critiquant un systme, mme s'il est bien argument, tu aurais automatiquement un consensus par l'ensemble des lecteurs qui te lisent.


Qui a parl de consensus??? En fait, vous, puisque tout qui ne correspond pas  l'opinion gnrale (influence par l'opinion officielle, de fait, puisque les modrateurs et administrateurs s'entre-cotent entre eux) est cot ngativement. Donc soit on fait partie du censensus soit on est "puni" (c'est bien l'objectif vis).

C'est malsain et c'est pourquoi je suis contre.

Si on n'est pas d'accord, on argumente, on donne des lments objectifs, mais personne (PERSONNE) n'a  venir, via des votes ou autre, au final dcider de "quel tait le bon avis". Dans un dbat, chacun doit s'exprimer de faon argumente, et le lecteur se fait sa propre opinion en fonction des arguments, sans tre influenc par un vote d'origine pour le moins... douteuse.

Mais bon, j'arrte l (sauf si on m'interpelle): vous avez choisi, vous appliquez, c'est votre "forum" et vos annonceurs.

Je sais ce que j'en pense, je l'ai dit, un lecteur attentif analysera comme il le sent vos ractions respectives et mes arguments, et en tirera ses propres conclusions, sans, je l'espre, tenir compte des votes senss donner une ide de la qualit des interventions.

A+
Claude

----------


## ok.Idriss

Bonjour.




> Pas le moins du monde, du moins pas sous cette forme. Comptabiliser les messages des membres pour montrer l'activit n'a strictement aucun rapport avec ce qui est mis en place ici.


Beaucoup de grands forums ont un systme de votes, Stackoverflow par exemple... et c'est pas le seul.

Bref,  t'couter on a l'impression d'une thorie du complot (utilis de manire douteuse  des fins purement commerciales  ::roll::  ) et d'un procd qui soit ne drange pas, soit dplat. La ralit est tout autre : DVP s'est inspir de procds existants qui fonctionnent (l'aspect rseau social de professionnel et le systme de votes entre autres) ... seul une trs faible minorit ne cautionnent pas ce genre de choses.




> on ne doit jamais chercher  punir les critiques, on doit les encourager.


A aucun moment nous n'avons encourag les votes ngatifs de ceux qui s'expriment  l'encontre de ce systme, c'est tout simplement une preuve de plus que la majorit des lecteurs de cette discussion sont favorable  ce systme. Il arrives aussi frquemment que nous essuyons des ractions ngatives (sur certaines news par exemple).

Cordialement,
Idriss

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> C'est clair que le systme mne  la courtoisie


Si le mot "branlette intelectuelle" a t employ, c'est parce que mettre 5 pages de texte pour dire tout a, c'est vraiment beaucoup trop, la plupart des lecteurs vont dcrocher de ton message, voire voter ngatif  cause de sa longueur.




> pour s'apercevoir qu'il s'agit d'une utilisation de donnes  des fins bassement commerciales... sans avoir le courage de le dire.


Totalement  ct de la plaque, vu que comme indiqu, les informations ne sont jamais revendues, simplement les annonceurs souhaitent connatre le profil gnral des membres dans la globalit (et non individuellement) pour passer des campagnes. De plus je rappelle que ce sont ces mmes annonceurs qui permettent  ce site d'exister.




> Un vote ngatif n'est pas quivalent  une divergence d'opinions, c'est quivalent  une cotation (lche en plus) pjorative non argumente.


Il suffit de survoler le bouton de vote ngatif pour savoir  quoi il sert.




> Mais on voit bien, puisque tu en parles, en comptabilisant les points sur ce sujet prcis, que plus on flatte ceux qui ont mis le systme en place et plus on a de votes positifs


Ah bon, et a sert  quoi de flatter ceux qui l'ont mis en place ? On a quoi  gagner ? Des points gratuits ?  ::haha::  Tu es dans ton dlire, l. Les votes positifs sont donns par ceux qui apprcient le systme, tout simplement.




> Si tout le monde met ses informations prives sur google ou fesse-bouc, alors pourquoi discuter, c'est forcment une bonne chose.


On t'a dj dit que c'tait facultatif, tu les met ou tu les mets pas, personne t'oblige  les mettre et tu n'as pas d'avantage rel  les mettre. Je comprendrais ton point de vue s'il fallait mettre ses infos personnelles pour accder  certaines fonctionnalits du site, mais que nenni, on a quoi en fait ? Des points ?  ::haha::  Cela nous fait une belle jambe, tiens.




> Pourquoi dpenser autant d'nergie  concevoir et mettre un place un systme compliqu, pour finalement dire en substance qu'il ne sert  rien, que personne ne s'y intresse, et qu'on n'en fait rien?


Si tu crois que personne ne s'y intresse, tu es aussi  ct de la plaque.




> Qui a parl de consensus???


C'est toi, car tu n'acceptes pas d'avoir des votes ngatifs pour ton message soi-disant parfaitement objectif.

----------


## el_slapper

Je vais prsenter les choses autrement. Comme 99,9999....% des sites internet, Developpez est un site priv. Ici, nous sommes tous invits. Nous ne sommes pas dans un espace public, mais dans un espace priv.....ouvert au public sous certaines conditions.

Les propritaires du site ont donc totalement le choix d'appliquer les rgles qui les chantent. Ils peuvent avoir la courtoisie(et la diplomatie) de nous demander notre avis, mais a n'est pas une dmocratie : ce sont eux les patrons, et si a ne nous plait pas, nous avons le droit d'aller ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte(_pro-tip_ : elle ne l'est pas franchement, pour rester poli).

J'ajouterais qu'en dehors du forum politique(ou les votes ne comptent pas), je n'ai jamais remarqu de vote ngatif scandaleux. Les intervenants techniquement au top sont gnralement inonds de vert, et cel est juste et bon.

En bref, soit tu joues le jeu, soit tu t'en cognes. Je trouve flatteur d'tre verdi, d'autres s'en foutent. Chacun a son ressenti. Et si le site est pour toi insupportable, eh bien, rien ne t'oblige  le supporter. Moi je le supporte avec plaisir et intert.

----------


## Aniki

> Justement le systme des points a t mis en place en 2010  pour amliorer le niveau et la qualit de la participation. Je ne vois pas en quoi cela baisserait la qualit du site. Pour exemple les messages inutiles ont toujours exist, cela ne viens pas de ce systme, et de toute faon la modration est l pour y remdier comme elle l'a toujours fait.
> On essaye juste de tenir compte des diffrentes manires de participer constructivement  developpez et de reconnaitre cette participation en y associant des points et des emblmes : ce qui rend votre travail plus visible sur le forum.


Personnellement, je ne remets pas en cause le systme de points dans son ensemble.
Je trouve effectivement qu'il apporte un plus dans les discussions techniques. Surtout que je n'y ai, pour le moment, jamais constat d'abus.
(au pire, j'ai l'impression que les vote positifs ont une lgre tendance  tomber plus promptement chez les toiles rouges (modrateurs/rdacteurs/etc), mais rien de bien grave)

Par contre, a se gte dans les forums Actualit, Politique, cologie, etc...
Ici le sens du vote devient trs confus. Autant dans les discussions techniques, le vote est clair (dans la grande majorit des cas), autant dans les autres forums, leur fonction et leur sens sont,  mon avis, beaucoup plus vagues.
Par exemple, un vote ngatif dans le forum politique peut vouloir dire :
- je ne suis pas d'accord (l'utilit et la pertinance d'un tel vote est contre-productive, selon moi)
- tu fais trop de fautes d'orthographe/grammaire/etc (se passe de commentaires)
- je t'aime pas
- ton post est trop long (je n'aurais jamais pens  cette possibilit avant de lire le post de chuck norris... l, a me semble tre la pire des raisons  ::cry:: )
- tes ides sont dangeureuses
- etc ...

On peut donc voir que le vote ngatif exprime tout et n'importe quoi. Et il me semble difficile de tirer des conclusions en rapport aux rsultats des votes.
Et c'est  peu prs pareil pour les votes positifs (peut tre pas dans d'aussi grande proportions (en gnral, +1 = je suis d'accord) ?).

Dans ce cas, les votes sont pour moi contre-productifs.
Une personne pourrait hsiter  dire son opinion, de peur de se voir moinser.
Et je pense qu'il est illusoire de croire qu'on puisse parfaitement ignorer les votes.
On est forcment affect par un vote positif ou ngatif, quoi qu'on en dise (c'est comme la pub  ::P: ).




> Mais non je ne passe pas  cot du vrai problme : quelle rcupration des donnes prives si vous ne remplissez pas ces cases !!! Il faut tre logique : si vous ne remplissez pas ces cases, aucune donne ne sera rcupre !!


Mais bien sr que si je ne donne pas d'infos personnelles, dvp ne les aura pas...  ::aie:: 
Est-ce que l'ide est si mal nnonce ?  ::?: 

Le fait est que les gens sont incits  donnes ces infos.
Je comprends que le site en a besoin pour vivre (c'est ce modle qui a t choisi), mais il n'empche que a me drange.
Toutefois, a ne me drange pas encore au point de ne plus frquenter DVP, comme vous l'aurez remarqu.  ::D: 
Et je ressens le besoin d'exprimer mon opinion !






> Ah bon, et a sert  quoi de flatter ceux qui l'ont mis en place ? On a quoi  gagner ? Des points gratuits ?  Tu es dans ton dlire, l. Les votes positifs sont donns par ceux qui apprcient le systme, tout simplement.


Il ne parlait pas des votes positifs que les gens donnent, mais plutt des posts dfendant le systme de points actuel qui rcoltent normment de votes positifs. Et a flatte.

(Au passage, tu devrais viter les expression du genre "Tu es dans ton dlire, l". Ca dessert le dbat plus qu'autre chose et c'est blessant)





> On t'a dj dit que c'tait facultatif, tu les met ou tu les mets pas, personne t'oblige  les mettre et tu n'as pas d'avantage rel  les mettre. Je comprendrais ton point de vue s'il fallait mettre ses infos personnelles pour accder  certaines fonctionnalits du site, mais que nenni, on a quoi en fait ? Des points ?  Cela nous fait une belle jambe, tiens.


Mme rponse que pour 12monkeys :
il ne s'agit pas de savoir si oui ou non, la rcolte de donnes personnelles est facultative.
Le problme est l'incitation  la divulgation de donnes personnelles.




> Si tu crois que personne ne s'y intresse, tu es aussi  ct de la plaque.


L, je crois que tu l'as mal compris...
Il dit que justement, si personne ne s'y intressait, pourquoi donc avoir investi autant d'effort pour mettre en place ce systme ?

----------


## Miistik

Bonjour,

Il est vrai, comme dis prcedemment, que les "toils" ont tendance  recevoir plus de votes positifs. 
Mais ne devient-on pas toils grce  une participation active sur un ou plusieurs forums/domaines ?

Nanmoins, ayant dj pos des questions  la communaut afin d'avoir de l'aide, toutes rponses ayant un sens certain est tudi sans proccupation aucune du nombre de points/toiles/modrateurs.

Je comprends parfaitement ce que lesContresLeSystmeActuel dfendent et c'est beaucoup d'actualit ces derniers temps.

Aprs, question modration/management du site, avoir le systme actuel plus un second pour les rticents serait bien trop compliqu.

De plus, la plupart des membres sont favorables ou indiffrents  ce systme.

Vous tes malheureusement/heureusement selon le point de vue trs peu  contester ce systme.

----------


## Anomaly

> Par contre, a se gte dans les forums Actualit, Politique, cologie, etc...
> Ici le sens du vote devient trs confus. Autant dans les discussions techniques, le vote est clair (dans la grande majorit des cas), autant dans les autres forums, leur fonction et leur sens sont,  mon avis, beaucoup plus vagues.


Je comprends ce sentiment, mais je pense que complexifier le systme dans le but de discerner les diffrents cas serait contre-productif. Quand je vois que certains n'hsitent pas  poser leurs questions techniques sur leur propre profil en MV, sur le profil de quelqu'un d'autre choisi au hasard par MV, ou alors dans Bugs/Suggestion, je me dis qu'il vaut mieux garder les choses simples.




> Par exemple, un vote ngatif dans le forum politique peut vouloir dire :


Srement, mais les votes dans le forum Politique ne sont pas pris en compte par le systme de points justement  cause du risque de moinssage massif pour une simple expression d'une opinion politique.




> Mais bien sr que si je ne donne pas d'infos personnelles, dvp ne les aura pas... 
> Est-ce que l'ide est si mal nnonce ? 
> 
> Le fait est que les gens sont incits  donnes ces infos.
> Je comprends que le site en a besoin pour vivre (c'est ce modle qui a t choisi), mais il n'empche que a me drange.


Alors, pour les informations personnelles : elles ne sont vendues  personne. Nous ne vendons ni IPs, ni emails, ni aucune information remplie. Lorsque nous faisons un e-mailing pour une communication des partenaires (ce qui est arriv rcemment mais qui reste trs rare), c'est nous qui faisons l'envoi, le partenaire n'a accs  aucun e-mail.

Comme dj dit nous ne vendons aucune information ; tout au plus, nous faisons une statistique globale, par exemple nous pouvons dire  l'annonceur qu'il y a 10% d'tudiants parmi nos membres (ce n'est pas une info relle, je n'ai pas les chiffres sous la main). Il ne faut pas oublier que nous avons besoin de la publicit pour vivre en sachant que nous refusons dj toute la publicit intrusive et que nous vitons au maximum aussi la publicit hors sujet.




> Il dit que justement, si personne ne s'y intressait, pourquoi donc avoir investi autant d'effort pour mettre en place ce systme ?


Mais pourquoi tu pars du principe que personne ne s'y intresse ? Si personne n'y trouvait aucun intrt, il est vident que nous n'aurions pas investi autant de temps dans un tel systme.

----------


## Auteur

> Alors, pour les informations personnelles : elles ne sont vendues  personne. Nous ne vendons ni IPs, ni emails, ni aucune information remplie. Lorsque nous faisons un e-mailing pour une communication des partenaires (ce qui est arriv rcemment mais qui reste trs rare), c'est nous qui faisons l'envoi, le partenaire n'a accs  aucun e-mail.
> 
> Si nous incitons  les remplir (par un bonus de points), c'est que certains annonceurs trs importants refusent de nous prendre au srieux et de passer de la publicit chez nous si nous ne disposons pas de possibilit de remplir certaines informations qu'on trouve sur les autres rseaux sociaux. Mais comme dj dit nous ne vendons aucune information ; tout au plus, nous faisons une statistique globale, par exemple nous pouvons dire  l'annonceur qu'il y a 10% d'tudiants parmi nos membres (ce n'est pas une info relle, je n'ai pas les chiffres sous la main). Il ne faut pas oublier que nous avons besoin de la publicit pour vivre en sachant que nous refusons dj toute la publicit intrusive et que nous vitons au maximum aussi la publicit hors sujet.


l sur ces points (dj voqus par Marc Lussac dans d'autres discussions), je me permets de dire  l'quipe de dvp un grand bravo car je prsume que les annonceurs doivent vous mettre une certaine pression pour vouloir placer des publicits intrusives ou pour que vous vendiez vos donnes.
Et le fait que vous rsistiez  a est tout  fait honorable.  ::hola:: 



Mon commentaire est hors dbat, certes, mais je tenais  l'crire  ::):

----------


## ClaudeBg

Salut
-----




> Si le mot "branlette intelectuelle" a t employ, c'est parce que mettre 5 pages de texte pour dire tout a, c'est vraiment beaucoup trop, la plupart des lecteurs vont dcrocher de ton message, voire voter ngatif  cause de sa longueur.


Si j'ai du tre si long et me rpter, c'est parce que vous me relancez avec des pseudo-justifications. J'ai annonc vouloir arrter sur ce sujet sauf si on m'interpelle, or vous m'interpellez c'est donc que vous avez envie que je continue.




> Bref,  t'couter on a l'impression d'une thorie du complot (utilis de manire douteuse  des fins purement commerciales ) et d'un procd qui soit ne drange pas, soit dplat. La ralit est tout autre : DVP s'est inspir de procds existants qui fonctionnent (l'aspect rseau social de professionnel et le systme de votes entre autres) ... seul une trs faible minorit ne cautionnent pas ce genre de choses.


Ce n'est pas parce que soi-disant une minorit ne cautionne pas qu'on doit faire fi de cette minorit. Sur fesse-bouc la majorit des gens ne rpugnent pas  rendre publiques leurs infos personnelles, c'est un signe d'intelligence que d'appartenir  la majorit? Un rcent sondage indique que les amricains sont favorables  plus de 50% aux coutes tlphoniques systmatiques parce que a diminue le terrorisme. Du coup, je suis tonn qu'on puisse tre contre, si je suis l'argumentation.

Mais surtout, ce que je dis sur ce point prcis c'est que si vous rcompensez par points le remplissage d'infos personnelles c'est que vous estimez que a aura un impact et que les membres y sont sensibles. La question est donc alors: puisque vous "forcez" (faon de parler) les membres qui ne remplissaient pas leurs infos personnelles  le faire, qui va vrifier qu'elles sont exactes??? Dit autrement: si quelqu'un ne dsire pas publier ses infos personnelles, en quoi des points attribus vont-ils faire qu'il va l'accepter sans falsification?

Pour ma part, sur les sites qui "obligent"  remplir des donnes perso pour un accs quelconque, ben je mets systmatiquement n'importe quoi. O est l'intrt sauf  "duper" vos annonceurs avec des infos bidon???

Et s'il n'y a aucun intrt, pourquoi persvrer (sauf justement, pour rouler vos annonceurs dans la farine en faisant mine d'tre de bonne foi, LOL)?




> A aucun moment nous n'avons encourag les votes ngatifs de ceux qui s'expriment  l'encontre de ce systme, c'est tout simplement une preuve de plus que la majorit des lecteurs de cette discussion sont favorable  ce systme. Il arrives aussi frquemment que nous essuyons des ractions ngatives (sur certaines news par exemple).


Ceux qui n'aiment pas le systme de points ne participent pas forcment  la discussion. Et surtout, suffit de regarder les profils pour voir qui dfend bec et ongles ce systme : ceux qui dcident sont majoritairement aussi ceux qui votent... en faveur de ce qu'ils ont dcid, LOL




> Totalement  ct de la plaque, vu que comme indiqu, les informations ne sont jamais revendues, simplement les annonceurs souhaitent connatre le profil gnral des membres dans la globalit


Des informations fournies  des annonceurs qui payent pour annoncer, c'est de la rmunration dpendant des informations. Dire qu'on n'est pas pay, c'est se moquer du monde. Ceci tant, j'ai dit ce que je pensais de ce point prcis.




> A aucun moment nous n'avons encourag les votes ngatifs de ceux qui s'expriment  l'encontre de ce systme,


Le systme en lui-mme encourage  voter, et, si on a une opinion contraire  celle exprime majoritairement alors le vote sera ngatif, mme si la position dfendue est intressante et argumente. C'est donc comme je disais: c'est une incitation  suivre l'avis de la majorit.




> Si tu crois que personne ne s'y intresse, tu es aussi  ct de la plaque.


Mais moi je n'ai pas dit a, c'est vous qui l'avez dit.
Donc, si je dis que les points influencent les ractions des membres et induit les comportements que vous souhaitez (donnes perso, votes  outrance, posts pour ne rien dire etc), vous rpondez : "Mais personne ne se laisse guider par le systme de points, c'est ludique".

Par contre, ds que je dis "c'est beaucoup d'efforts pour un systme qui n'intresse pas foncirement les membres", vous rpondez : "Si tu crois que personne.... tu es  ct de la plaque".

Voici donc un systme o quand a vous arrange n'influence personne, tout en tant un systme pris des membres en fonction de la phrase sur laquelle vous argumentez. Curieux!

C'est comme avec votre raction pidermique sur l'anonymat des votes: vous affirmez haut et fort qu'il serait scandaleux qu'on sache qui vote quoi, en reprenant comme exemple le suffrage universel.

Et pourtant, le post d'aprs, vous n'hsitez pas  dire que si un membre vote systmatiquement ngativement contre un autre, vous modrerez. C'est  dire en substance que l'anonymat des votes et un anonymat  gomtrie variable, parce que vous, vous savez qui vote quoi et quand. Pour reprendre votre exemple c'est comme si le suffrage tait anonyme mais que mon bourgmestre savait que j'ai vot pour l'opposition. Amusant concept. Surtout avec une pince de divulgation d'informations prives dont on ignore le tenant exact: le coup des informations  des fins statistiques a fait des annes qu'on nous le sort, dsol si maintenant a m'inspire mfiance. Alors dire qu'au final c'est un systme ludique a me semble incohrent avec les propos tenus.




> Ah bon, et a sert  quoi de flatter ceux qui l'ont mis en place ? On a quoi  gagner ? Des points gratuits ? Tu es dans ton dlire, l


De nouveau: les points n'influencent pas les orientations des membres, c'est du dlire que de penser que les gens sont intresss par "des points gratuits". C'est  se demander qui est intress au final, et surtout  quoi ils servent. Ah oui, c'est vrai: si j'imagine que les points n'intressent pas les membres je suis  ct de la plaque.

videmment, je reconnais aisment ne plus bien m'y retrouver dans vos arguments qui visent  dmontrer une chose et son exact contraire dans le mme sujet.




> C'est toi, car tu n'acceptes pas d'avoir des votes ngatifs pour ton message soi-disant parfaitement objectif.


Quelle faon inlgante (mais bon, vu le sujet) d'essayer de discrditer son interlocuteur. Je me permets de te rappeler qu'avant que je ne poste sur ce sujet j'avais une majorit de votes positifs sur mes interventions. Donc, prtendre que je poste pour protester des votes ngatifs qu'on m'inflige, alors qu'en fait on m'inflige ces votes parce que je critique le systme (qui m'tait "favorable" au niveau des points de votes), c'est tenter de faire prendre des vessies pour des lanternes.

Forcment, je savais qu'en postant  contre-courant sur un sujet mis en place et dfendu par les responsables du forum que j'allais m'en attirer les foudres, et que, vu que vous alliez vous dpcher de voter systmatiquement (pour appliquer vos propres recommandations), ces votes seraient ngatifs. Tu penses vraiment que je n'ai pas une intelligence suffisante pour avoir prvu la tournure des vnements?

Moi je me moque des points, MAIS a me drange d'tre constamment jug sur mes interventions, surtout en sachant qu'au final tout ceci est destin  alimenter des bases de donnes, l'actualit rcente montrant bien ce qu'il advient de cette nouvelle tendance  recueillir le maximum d'informations sur chacun de nous.

Et ici, mon but n'est pas d'obtenir quoi que ce soit, j'ai parfaitement conscience que l'objectif est tabli selon vos critres et vos intrts, et donc que vous ne changerez pas d'avis. Mon but est de donner des lments de rflexion aux membres qui s'interrogent sur le but de tout ceci. Il suffit de gratter dans vos diffrentes ractions pour en tirer des enseignements intressants. Aprs, chacun en fait ce qu'il veut et en tire les conclusions qu'il souhaite, mais au moins j'aurai mis sur la table une faon de voir les choses qui n'est pas vraiment en rapport avec ce qui est officiellement annonc.




> Developpez est un site priv. Ici, nous sommes tous invits. Nous ne sommes pas dans un espace public, mais dans un espace priv.....ouvert au public sous certaines conditions.


Alors il faut changer le nom. Un forum c'est un espace de discussion public.

C'est aussi une nouvelle manie que de dire "c'est comme a ou rien, parce que c'est nous qui dcidons". Je pourrais te dire la mme chose pour tout ce qui concerne ta vie: si tu n'aimes pas la politique de ton pays, vas ailleurs. Si tu veux une augmentation, change de boulot. Si tu veux un meilleur avenir pour tes enfants, change de plante. "J'adore" cette faon "d'argumenter". C'est clair qu'avec ce mode de discussion on ne va pas trs loin.

Et c'est clair aussi que sans membres participant effectivement et donnant du contenu sans contrepartie, ce forum... n'existerait pas non plus.

Bref, ton argument signifie quoi? Si je ne suis pas content je m'en vais? C'est a? Si c'est l'avis de l'administration de ce "forum", aucun problme pour moi il suffit de le dire. Mais franchement, c'est ramener cette discussion  un totalitarisme primaire, et, de nouveau, c'est une rflexion issue de quelqu'un qui dfend ce systme.

Ceci tant, 13 votes positifs pour quelqu'un qui dit en substance "si tu n'es pas content tu n'as qu' aller voir ailleurs" a donne une bonne ide de la mentalit ambiante, LOL




> En bref, soit tu joues le jeu, soit tu t'en cognes. Je trouve flatteur d'tre verdi, d'autres s'en foutent. Chacun a son ressenti. Et si le site est pour toi insupportable, eh bien, rien ne t'oblige  le supporter. Moi je le supporte avec plaisir et intert.


Il faut commencer  lire ce que j'ai crit. Je n'ai rien contre le signalement positif de posts intressants (les posts, pas les opinions ni les membres). Ce qui me drange je l'ai expliqu en dtails.

@ Aniki: merci des prcisions, parfois j'ai l'impression qu'on ne comprends pas ce que j'cris, alors que je dtaille pourtant mes arguments.

Sinon, je note sur ce sujet prcis qu'en dialoguant poliment et correctement, avec arguments (qu'on soit d'accord ou non) critiquant le systme on reoit des votes ngatifs.

Par contre, en assnant des propos pour le moins discourtois ("dlire" "branlette intellectuelle", " ct de la plaque" et j'en passe) pour dfendre ce systme, alors on se reoit une vole de points positifs. 

Cette discussion ayant prcisment pour but de dialoguer sur les drives possibles de l'utilisation des votes, il est clair que pour tre un bel exemple c'est un bel exemple, LOL

Ah oui, au passage moi je ne vous ai pas ngativement cts, mme lorsque je recevais des propos... disons... limites.

Moralit, mieux vaut tre de l'avis de la majorit, elle-mme de l'avis des gestionnaires du forum et balancer n'importe quoi que d'tre d'un avis contraire en tentant de soulever des points qui ne sont pas aussi clairs qu'ils semblent l'tre.

Comme quoi, on voit bien ici concrtement  quoi mne ce systme.

C'tait mon opinion, dsol d'avoir os l'exprimer.

Vous pouvez voter...  ::lol:: 

A+
Claude

----------


## Chuck_Norris

ClaudeBg,

Je n'ai a aucun moment voulu te discrditer, ce n'est pas dans mon intention de rabaisser qui que ce soit. Par contre je trouve que, en prenant trop  cur quelque chose qui finalement n'a pas beaucoup d'importance, tu finis par te contredire.

En effet, tu dis ne pas vouloir de ce systme, tu dis avoir un message parfaitement objectif (ce qui est impossible) et tu te plains d'avoir eu 8 votes ngatifs, donc de la part de personnes qui ne partagent pas ta croisade contre le systme, et tu t'en sers comme justification comme quoi tu as raison. Je trouve a limite.

Je ne sais pas qui vote sur les messages, mais je doute que les responsables de ce site et toute l'quipe soit derrire cette discussion pour plusser tous les pro-systme et moinsser tous les anti-systme. Si les responsables voulaient museler les opposants, ils pourraient le faire bien plus efficacement en effaant simplement les messages.

Ensuite, je me rpte, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi certains plusseraient dans le seul but de flatter les responsables, car encore une fois qu'ont-ils  y gagner ?

Enfin, et c'est le plus important, tu dis que les minorits comme toi qui n'aiment pas le systme ne sont pas couts, mais pourtant rien ne t'empche de tout simplement l'ignorer et ne pas l'utiliser, vu qu'il ne s'agit finalement que d'un systme ludique qui ne t'empchera jamais de participer au forum comme s'il n'existait pas ? C'est a que nous, nous ne comprenons pas.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Re-bonjour.




> Sur fesse-bouc la majorit des gens ne rpugnent pas  rendre publiques leurs infos personnelles, c'est un signe d'intelligence que d'appartenir  la majorit?


A aucun moment je n'ai laiss entendre qu'appartenir  la minorit tait une idiotie. Par contre quand on soutient mordicus qu'il n'y a que DVP comme forum qui fait ce genre de choses (votes, points et informations sociales et professionnelles sur les profils) et qu'on impose ces procds  l'encontre des membres du forums, il est normal de rappeler que jusqu'ici la majorit et t favorable, qu'en aucun cas nous obligeons nos membres  remplir ces champs ou  voter, et que nous sommes loin d'tre les seuls  faire cela.




> La question est donc alors: puisque vous "forcez" (faon de parler) les membres qui ne remplissaient pas leurs infos personnelles  le faire, qui va vrifier qu'elles sont exactes??? Dit autrement: si quelqu'un ne dsire pas publier ses infos personnelles, en quoi des points attribus vont-ils faire qu'il va l'accepter sans falsification?


Je n'ai toujours pas compris en quoi nous forcions les utilisateurs  remplir ces donnes. Ensuite, comme sur tout les rseaux sociaux professionnels ou pas (linkedin, viadeo...), nous ne sommes pas  labri des menteurs et les annonceurs le savent trs bien. Ceci dit, encore heureux, les recruteurs qui passent ici comme sur d'autres plateformes font des entretiens pour vrifier la vracit des comptences des personnes et encore heureux, il existe encore beaucoup de gens honntes sur DVP.




> Ce n'est pas parce que soi-disant une minorit ne cautionne pas qu'on doit faire fi de cette minorit.


Ceci rsume bien ce que je pense ... si on devait te suivre, il faudrait faire fi de la majorit  ::aie::  (ce qui bien videmment, n'est pas possible pour nous, ceci devrait tre assez simple  comprendre).

Je suis franchement dsol, mais pour moi, ton argumentation ne tient pas debout du tout.

Idriss

----------


## Aniki

> Srement, mais les votes dans le forum Politique ne sont pas pris en compte par le systme de points justement  cause du risque de moinssage massif pour une simple expression d'une opinion politique.


Je trouve a trs bien, mais je pense que a devrait aussi s'appliquer au forum Actualit et ses sous-forums.
Mais bon, a a dj discut ici mme :



> Blabla...
> Je pense que les points ne devraient tre attribus que dans les forums techniques pour viter de voir le nombre de membres experts du forum Actualit augmenter (et indirectement de rduire la crdibilit des vrais experts).
> (...)





> (...)
> Dans ce cas on pourrait pas avoir 2 stats, une Actualit et une forum technique ? 
> Ay, l j'ai du russir  les fcher les responsables du systme de points. 
> (...)
> je veux pas tre un expert actualit mais un expert technique.
> Et je veux suer pour a, sinon a n'a pas la mme saveur.
> (...)







> Alors, pour les informations personnelles : elles ne sont vendues  personne. Nous ne vendons ni IPs, ni emails, ni aucune information remplie.
> (...)


Et c'est tout  votre honneur ! (surtout de nos jours...)






> Mais pourquoi tu pars du principe que personne ne s'y intresse ? Si personne n'y trouvait aucun intrt, il est vident que nous n'aurions pas investi autant de temps dans un tel systme.


Ah, l il y a erreur. Je ne faisait qu'expliquer les propos de ClaudeBg car il m'a sembl que Chuck Norris avait compris de travers.
Mais si tu veux mon avis sur ce point prcis, tout comme ClaudeBg, je trouve l'argument bancal.
D'un ct le systme n'est pas important, c'est juste un jeu mais on a quand mme bien boss pour le mettre en place.

Je prcise que c'est l'argument que je critique... J'ai dj donn mon avis personnel quant au systme de points,  savoir :
- dans la partie technique, c'est bien tant qu'il n'y a pas d'abus (ce qui est pour l'instant le cas)
- dans le reste du forum, je trouve que c'est contre-productif, voire nuisible.






> (...)
> Merci aussi pour le reste de tes propos, tu traduis exactement ce que j'ai tent d'expliquer.  
> (...)


De rien.  :;): 
Content de voir que je n'ai pas fait de mauvaise interprtation.  ::aie:: 
PS: Dsol, je n'avais pas vu ce post. Je suis pass au travers...

----------


## Aniki

> Enfin, et c'est le plus important, tu dis que les minorits comme toi qui n'aiment pas le systme ne sont pas couts, mais pourtant *rien ne t'empche de tout simplement l'ignorer* et ne pas l'utiliser, vu qu'il ne s'agit finalement que d'un systme ludique qui ne t'empchera jamais de participer au forum comme s'il n'existait pas ? C'est a que nous, nous ne comprenons pas.


Ben justement, il n'est pas vraiment possible de l'ignorer...
Tout ce qu'il peut faire, c'est ne pas voter. Mais il ne peut pas empcher les gens de voter pour ou contre ses messages.






> Je n'ai toujours pas compris en quoi nous forcions les utilisateurs  remplir ces donnes...


J'imagine qu'il voulait plutt dire inciter plutt que forcer. D'o les gillemets...
C'est juste une figure de style pour renforcer le sentiment d'obligation.





> Ceci rsume bien ce que je pense ... si on devait te suivre, il faudrait faire fi de la majorit


Pas forcment.
Pourquoi il faudrait soit avoir le systme pour tout le monde soit pour personne ?
Il a clairement dit qu'il aimerait simplement avoir la possibilit de se soustraire  se systme.

Maintenant, je ne dis pas que ce serait rapide/simple  implmenter...

----------


## Torgar

Bon a fait un petit moment que a me titille de rpondre et jusqu' prsent j'arrivais  rsister  la tentation.

Tu fondes une partie de ton argumentation en partant du principe que l'on fait tous ce que l'on peut pour rcolter des informations personnelles  des fins commerciales. Alors qu'il n'en est rien et nous te le rpterons jusqu' ce que tu le comprenne bien. Ces informations ne servent que sous forme statistique, dans son ensemble. Savoir combien nous avons de fille se prnommant Caroline ayant entre 20 et 25 ans (ndr : ces donnes sont purement fictives, toutes ressemblances avec des personnes ayant exist est totalement fortuite), ne nous intresse pas. 

Tu vois le problme des informations personnelles dans ce sens, alors que c'est dans l'autre sens qu'il faut l'aborder et c'est ce que tout le monde ici comprend (et accepte avec plus ou moins de force). Ce n'est pas : on vous donne des points et vous nous donnez cette information. C'est : vous nous avez donn cette information, alors on vous donne des points. Ce n'est qu'une rcompense. D'autant plus quand on voit le nombre de points attribus pour ces informations, drisoire par rapport  l'ampleur de la discussion.

Quant au systme de vote, il faut savoir deux choses : la premire, c'est que personne hormis la poigne (que l'on compte sur les doigts d'une main) de personnes habilites  le faire, savent qui a vot quoi. Ces personnes ont t choisies pour leur intgrit et leur sens moral. Ce droit de consultation et de modification n'existe que pour viter les dbordements ; la deuxime c'est qu'il n'est utilis que par ceux qui y trouve un intrt et permet aux autres de voir si un commentaire est pertinent ou non.

Et si il y a deux sons de cloches sur l'intrt du systme c'est bel et bien parce qu'il y a trois types de personnes sur le forum (deux sons de cloches, trois types ? mais qu'est-ce qu'y dit  ::koi:: ). Il y a ceux qui y voit un intrt et l'utilise, autant en consultation qu'en participation. Ceux qui y sont contre, comme toi, mais dont on en entend pas parler. Et enfin, ceux qui s'en moque totalement et qui donc n'intervienne pas ici ( 3 - 1 = 2, le son est bon, les cloches sont bien accordes).

Je passerai sur la comparaison que tu entretiens avec notre systme de vote et celui du vote par suffrage universel. Nos cinq rpubliques sont l pour parler d'elle-mme quant  son utilit. Toi qui suggrait de pouvoir voter blanc...

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Mais il ne peut pas empcher les gens de voter pour ou contre ses messages.


Et alors ? En quoi est-ce important s'il s'est fait plusser ou moinsser par les visiteurs ? Il n'y a pas, comme sur d'autres forums, de masquage des messages en cas de moinssage massif, donc je ne vois toujours pas le problme.

Quant  la possibilit demande  demi-mots de s'auto-proclamer immunis aux votes et donc au moinssage, je trouve que a serait se donner mine de rien un pouvoir important : je peux crire tout ce que je veux et vous avez aucunement le droit de donner votre avis dessus. Cela fait dictature, je n'en veux pas personnellement.

----------


## Aniki

> Et alors ? En quoi est-ce important s'il s'est fait plusser ou moinsser par les visiteurs ? Il n'y a pas, comme sur d'autres forums, de masquage des messages en cas de moinssage massif, donc je ne vois toujours pas le problme.


Heureusement que les messages ne sont pas masqus...  ::aie:: 
Comme l'a dit ClaudeBg, sanctionner un message dans un forum d'entraide peut paratre paradoxal.
Personnellement, je partage son avis.
Mais comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai pas vu d'abus dans les forums techniques donc il n'y a pas de mal.
Par contre, sanctionner des interventions dans les forums actualits ou cologie ne me semble pas pertinent.





> Quant  la possibilit demande  demi-mots de s'auto-proclamer immunis aux votes et donc au moinssage, je trouve que a serait se donner mine de rien un pouvoir important : je peux crire tout ce que je veux et vous avez aucunement le droit de donner votre avis dessus. Cela fait dictature, je n'en veux pas personnellement.


Au contraire, j'ai plutt tendance  croire que si quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord, tant donn qu'il ne peut voter contre, alors il sera incit  rpondre en crivant un message.
Ce qui est quand mme beaucoup plus parlant comme raction plutt qu'un simple -1.

Note tout de mme que tu changes d'avis quant  l'importance du systme de vote.
Je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire, donc je voulais te le faire remarquer.

----------


## ClaudeBg

Salut
-----




> En effet, tu dis ne pas vouloir de ce systme, tu dis avoir un message parfaitement objectif (ce qui est impossible)


Ce que je constate, moi, c'est que vous avez une faon pour le moins curieuse de lire les messages et de les interprter. Je n'ai dit nulle part que mes messages taient "parfaitement objectifs", j'ai dit qu'ils taient arguments. La seule fois o j'ai parl d'objectivit c'est quand j'ai dit que mon souhait tait de pouvoir donner un avis objectif et argument sans ramasser des ctations ngatives, on est loin d'une soi-disant affirmation de ma part que mon message tait parfaitement objectif.




> et tu te plains d'avoir eu 8 votes ngatifs,


 ce stade, ce n'est plus de l'incomprhension, c'est du dtournement de propos. J'ai dit  plusieurs reprises que je me moquais personnellement des points: je ne me plains de rien, je constate des faits.




> donc de la part de personnes qui ne partagent pas ta croisade contre le systme, et tu t'en sers comme justification comme quoi tu as raison. Je trouve a limite.


On peut trouver limite ce qu'on veut. Pour ma part, je trouve limite un systme qui produit comme effet que des gens qui sortent des propos qui sont  la limite (sic) de l'insulte reoivent des "bonus", alors que quelqu'un qui reste parfaitement courtois et qui argumente ses propos se prenne des "malus" sous simple prtexte que son opinion n'est pas celle de la majorit des intervenants.

Ni plus, ni moins.




> Je ne sais pas qui vote sur les messages,


On peut raisonnablement penser qu'au minimum ceux qui dfendent ce systme ont majoritairement vot dans ce sens.
Et si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est encore une preuve de l'apport ngatif de ce mcanisme: on finit par souponner certains de vous cter ngativement alors que peut-tre ce n'est pas le cas: c'est nuisible  l'ambiance et  l'esprit de camaraderie. Par contre, les responsables, eux, savent parfaitement qui vote et comment, c'est dj ingalitaire en soi et pas trs "lgant".




> Si les responsables voulaient museler les opposants, ils pourraient le faire bien plus efficacement en effaant simplement les messages.


Il suffit de regarder comment fonctionne le monde actuel pour se rendre compte que museler et interdire ne sont pas des moyens durables. Ceci tant, je n'ai pas, encore une fois, dit que le but de ce systme tait de museler les gens, j'ai dit que, vu la faon effective dont a fonctionne (et qu'on constate ici), c'tait un encouragement direct et explicite  voter dans le sens de la majorit. Ajout au fait que les gestionnaires du forum ont accs aux votes senss tre anonymes, a incite  voter galement en flattant les administrateurs.

Donc, j'aimerais assez qu'on ninterprte pas mes propos en fonction de la tournure qu'on souhaite faire prendre  la discussion.




> Ensuite, je me rpte, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi certains plusseraient dans le seul but de flatter les responsables, car encore une fois qu'ont-ils  y gagner ?


Ben, des points dj. Je ne vais pas encore rpter l'argumentation expliquant que si on s'intresse aux points alors on va s'arranger pour en avoir et que si on ne s'y intresse pas alors le systme n'a aucune utilit.

Sans compter que les responsables savent qui vote, et pour ou contre qui, et donc que quelqu'un qui essaye d'avoir des points peut tre tent par "un retour d'ascenseur".




> mais pourtant rien ne t'empche de tout simplement l'ignorer et ne pas l'utiliser, vu qu'il ne s'agit finalement que d'un systme ludique qui ne t'empchera jamais de participer au forum comme s'il n'existait pas ? C'est a que nous, nous ne comprenons pas.


a ne me semble pas difficile  comprendre pourtant: je n'aime pas ce systme, je n'aime pas tre jug, surtout de faon anonyme, par un systme de "vote", et je n'aime pas voir un dbat pourrir  cause de cotations ngatives dont la raison n'est mme pas connue. C'est tout: je n'aime pas!
Maintenant, faire comme si a n'existait pas, c'est un peu comme dire  un lve  l'cole que s'il n'aime pas les examens il n'a qu' ne pas regarder les rsultats. Mme s'il n'y a pas de sanctions relles, je jugement reste et est visible par tous: c'est diamtralement oppos  ma faon de concevoir l'entraide et la solidarit, c'est contre mon systme de valeurs.




> Par contre quand on soutient mordicus qu'il n'y a que DVP comme forum qui fait ce genre de choses


Mais moi ce que je dis c'est que (pour prendre un propos imag) je m'en tamponne de savoir si d'autres ne sont pas pires. Le jour o ta bote fermera sans pravis, que diras-tu si on te dit que de toutes faons il y a plein de botes qui oprent comme a? Et si on disait aux gens qui n'ont pas de revenus suffisants que de toutes faons il y a plein de pays o on ne mange mme pas? On ne justifie pas un systme en disant qu'il existe ailleurs, on argumente pour justifier sa pertinence ou pour expliquer qu'il n'est pas pertinent.

Et je dis qu'aucun forum que je frquente (j'ai bien pos le contexte) ne procde comme a.




> Je n'ai toujours pas compris en quoi nous forcions les utilisateurs  remplir ces donnes.


Vous ne forcez pas, vous incitez. Tout simplement parce que forcer vous est impossible de fait. L'objectif reste le mme (obtenir un maximum d'informations personnelles) et, me concernant, je trouve mauvais d'encourager la divulgation de donnes personnelles sur le net: c'est mon avis, je l'exprime.




> Ceci rsume bien ce que je pense ... si on devait te suivre, il faudrait faire fi de la majorit


Ce que je n'aime pas dans votre faon de dialoguer, c'est cette manie systmatique d' la fois caricaturer et de biaiser les propos tenus par les autres. Ne pas faire fi de la minorit ce n'est pas faire fi de la majorit: Prendre en compte les handicaps (minoritaires) au niveau des accs aux btiments publics ce n'est pas empcher les valides (majoritaires) d'y accder. On peut parfaitement tablir un systme qui tienne compte de la minorit sans entraver les liberts de la majorit.

Encore faut-il dj clairement tablir qui est majoritaire, parce que quelqu'un qui ne s'intresse pas aux points n'a probablement pas t tent de venir participer  cette discussion. Et si on n'aime pas les votes ngatifs, logique qu'on n'arrose pas tous les contradicteurs de votes ngatifs, ce qui, du coup, fait que les votes ngatifs sont majoritairement issus de ceux qui les dfendent, et donc la visibilit est compltement fausse.

Bref, moi je ne demandais pas qu'on "prive" les pauvres accros aux points" de leur prcieux butin (c'est juste de l'humour sans intention de vexer), je voulais juste donner mon opinion et demander au passage si on ne pouvait pas avoir la possibilit de ne PAS participer  ce systme (donc pas de votes mis ni reus) en fonction de ses opinions: on aime on participe, on n'aime pas on ne participe pas. Rien de plus, rien de moins.




> Je suis franchement dsol, mais pour moi, ton argumentation ne tient pas debout du tout.


J'ai donn mon avis et mon sentiment sur ce systme et vous semblez non pas seulement dfendre le dit systme mais en plus trouver non pertinent que je ne l'apprcie pas. videmment, vu cette faon de voir les choses, la discussion ne sait gure voluer.




> Tu fondes une partie de ton argumentation en partant du principe que l'on fait tous ce que l'on peut pour rcolter des informations personnelles  des fins commerciales. Alors qu'il n'en est rien et nous te le rpterons jusqu' ce que tu le comprenne bien.


Dj je ne fonde pas toute mon argumentation l-dessus, et ensuite c'est explicitement vous qui avez signal que les informations personnelles taient ncessaires  vos annonceurs. Je pense que nier un ct commercial  une opration rendue "ncessaire" par vos annonceurs n'a aucun sens. Que vous ne revendiez pas (encore?) les informations personnelles est une bonne chose, mais il n'empche que ces informations personnelles sont dans une BDD, qu'elles sont utilises  des fins commerciales (mme si c'est de faon statistique), que le risque de drapage futur n'est pas exclus, et surtout que vous incitez par votre systme  divulguer des informations  caractre priv.

Ce que je dis  ce propos ce n'est mme pas que a me drange que vous rcoltiez les infos de ceux qui sont assez nafs pour les fournir, mais que :

1) Vous les encouragiez explicitement
2) Que vous mlangiez la fourniture des infos personnelles avec une "cote" sense dcrire la "qualit" d'un membre: cet amalgame est interpellant.
3) Que vous n'indiquez pas clairement au niveau du profil que les donnes prives sont utilises  des fins commerciales (au minimum de faon statistique puisque vous reconnaissez ce point).




> Tu vois le problme des informations personnelles dans ce sens, alors que c'est dans l'autre sens qu'il faut l'aborder


Je le vois dans le sens que mon esprit critique m'indique. Toutes les socits brassant actuellement des donnes personnelles indiquent toutes ne pas les utiliser autrement que pour des statistiques. Et pourtant des scandales commencent  clater un peu partout justement sur l'utilisation faite de ces donnes.  Si vous n'avez aucune intention "nuisible" d'utilisation des donnes c'est tout  votre honneur mais personne ne peut garantir les fuites d'infos, les utilisations futures abusives, les "rquisitions" par une instance ou l'autre pour un prtexte ou l'autre, etc. Et surtout, insister par un systme de rcompense sur la fourniture de donnes prives est pour moi un signe qu'il y a intrt quelque part et donc qui suscite ma vigilance.
Dsol de rester veill.




> Ce n'est pas : on vous donne des points et vous nous donnez cette information. C'est : vous nous avez donn cette information, alors on vous donne des points.


J'apprcie la nuance  sa juste valeur, LOL




> Ce n'est qu'une rcompense


On rcompense quelqu'un pour un service rendu. Si fournir des informations personnelles  un forum est un service rendu au forum, alors a ne peut qu'entraner de lgitimes interrogations sur la finalit de ces informations.




> D'autant plus quand on voit le nombre de points attribus pour ces informations, drisoire par rapport  l'ampleur de la discussion.


35% des points en plus si on fourni toutes les informations prives, excuse-moi du peu, la volont qu'on fournisse ces infos est manifeste, c'est un vritable appel du pied.




> la premire, c'est que personne hormis la poigne (que l'on compte sur les doigts d'une main) de personnes habilites  le faire, savent qui a vot quoi.


Je vois mal pour quelle raison il y a des exceptions  l'anonymat.




> Ces personnes ont t choisies pour leur intgrit et leur sens moral


Je pense que ma moralit vaut bien celle d'un autre: qui est apte  juger de la moralit d'autrui?




> Ce droit de consultation et de modification n'existe que pour viter les dbordements


Les dbordements n'existeraient pas si ce systme n'tait pas mis en place. Je l'ai dit : signaler une rponse  haute valeur ajoute peut tre pertinent, mais des votes anonymes ngatifs pour simple raison de divergence d'opinions, ou, pire, parce qu'untel m'a dj contrari par le pass, c'est nuisible  l'ambiance.




> et permet aux autres de voir si un commentaire est pertinent ou non.


Ben justement, mme entre vous vous n'tes pas d'accord sur l'interprtation  donner aux votes ngatifs: une fois c'est pour savoir si le commentaire est pertinent, une fois c'est pour savoir si on est pour ou contre, une fois pour savoir si c'est bien crit ou pas, une fois si c'est hors-sujet etc.

Si j'applique ce que tu me dis, alors j'en dduis que mes messages sur ce sujet ne sont pas pertinents car je rcolte des votes ngatifs. Et donc la pertinence de mes messages dpend du bon vouloir de celui qui a vot. Qui ici peut lever la main et dcrter que mon opinion n'est pas pertinente? Qu'on ait une autre opinion n'a rien d'anormal, il est sain d'avoir plusieurs avis, mais qu'on dcide qu'une opinion n'est pas pertinente c'est carrment autre chose.




> Ceux qui y sont contre, comme toi, mais dont on en entend pas parler. Et enfin, ceux qui s'en moque totalement et qui donc n'intervienne pas ici


Mais c'est gnial a, je te remercie. Tu viens de confirmer que ce n'est pas parce qu'une majorit de gens ont vot "pour" la dfense de ce systme que ce systme est majoritairement souhait par les membres: Ben oui, si ceux qui sont contre soit n'interviennent pas soit s'en moquent c'est clair que seuls ceux qui apprcient (dont majoritairement des membres du staff, c'est rvlateur) vont voter et donc faire croire qu'ils reprsentent la majorit.




> Je passerai sur la comparaison que tu entretiens avec notre systme de vote et celui du vote par suffrage universel


Dsol mais c'est vous qui avez sorti cette analogie, je n'ai fait que montrer qu'elle tait inapproprie.




> Nos cinq rpubliques sont l pour parler d'elle-mme quant  son utilit.


C'est clair qu'on voit bien que le suffrage universel mne  la dmocratie, LOL
Tiens, ce ne sont pas les Franais qui avaient vot contre la constitution europenne pourtant valide ensuite par vos "reprsentants" issus de votre magnifique suffrage universel? 

Si tu veux on peut ouvrir un dbat politique sur ce qu'est une dmocratie et ce qu'est une oligarchie de type technocratie, je t'y expliquerai que jamais le suffrage universel ne peut dboucher (par dfinition mme) sur une dmocratie. Du reste, c'est un systme repris par Robespierre, qui a dcrt  la rvolution franaise qu'il fallait instaurer un systme de gouvernement reprsentatif plutt qu'une dmocratie, parce que le peuple n'tait pas apte  se diriger lui-mme. Mais, comme je l'indique, c'est un autre dbat.




> Toi qui suggrait de pouvoir voter blanc...


Tss tss, encore une lecture oriente de mes propos. J'ai dit que j'tais contre ce systme de vote mais que si on voulait quand mme instaurer ce systme qu'au moins il ne fallait pas prendre les gens pour des idiots et leur permettre de pouvoir choisir autre chose que "+1" et "-1".




> Et alors ? En quoi est-ce important s'il s'est fait plusser ou moinsser par les visiteurs ? Il n'y a pas, comme sur d'autres forums, de masquage des messages en cas de moinssage massif, donc je ne vois toujours pas le problme.


Dire "il n'y a pas de problme", c'est quivalent  dire "les points n'ont aucun impact". Encore une fois c'est totalement contradictoire avec ce qui est mis en place.




> Quant  la possibilit demande  demi-mots de s'auto-proclamer immunis aux votes et donc au moinssage,


O a, des demi-mots?
Encore une fois je n'insinue rien et je ne sous-entends rien: je dis de faon claire et nette.

Je demande effectivement la possibilit de ne pas NI tre soumis aux votes, NI de pouvoir voter (c'est li), ni cot. Je ne m'auto-proclame pas "immunis", je ne suis pas candidat  tre soumis  examen et  votation anonyme, je suis volontaire pour participer  de l'entraide collective.

C'est vous, au contraire, qui avez dcid de faon unilatrale que tout membre serait soumis  apprciation anonyme, je vois donc mal pourquoi je devrais tre content et d'accord d'office. J'ai donc une opinion divergence et je l'exprime, n'essaye pas de retourner a en une sorte d'immunit parlementaire, je parle libert pas privilges.




> je trouve que a serait se donner mine de rien un pouvoir important


Vous devriez quand mme apprendre un minimum  argumenter. Parce qu'encore une fois c'est contradictoire  l'affirmation selon laquelle le vote n'empche pas de s'exprimer et sur l'absence de masquage des posts.




> je peux crire tout ce que je veux et vous avez aucunement le droit de donner votre avis dessus. Cela fait dictature, je n'en veux pas personnellement.


Encore de la caricature et des propos dtourns: je vois mal pourquoi parce que je n'ai pas de "points" que plus personne ne peut me contredire.
J'ai mme dit que la contradiction tait saine et ncessaire.
Ce que je dis, c'est que voter "lchement" et anonymement contre quelqu'un sans mme donner une argumentation, a n'apportait rien.

Remarque aussi que ton argument est un peu "curieux" puisque si je ne m'intresse pas aux points et que, comme vous l'indiquez, il me suffit de les ignorer, alors qu'on vote pour ou contre moi n'a pas d'importance et donc n'empche pas que j'crive n'importe quoi si je le souhaite.

Rien de ce que vous exprimez pour dfendre votre "systme" ne tient la route, on a l'impression que vous tentez de le justifier au fur et  mesure des arguments sans aucun fil conducteur, preuve (pour moi) que ce qui a servi  son laboration n'a absolument pas tenu compte de ses effets mais  servi un objectif diffrent de ce que vous tentez maintenant de justifier.

Encore une fois, Anaki donne des lments pertinents et semble galement le seul  interprter correctement mes propres propos. J'hsite entre penser qu'il est le seul  comprendre correctement ce qu'il lit ou le seul qui ait envie de vraiment comprendre.  ::lol:: 

Ceci tant, inutile de vous casser la tte: vous voulez ce systme et vous l'avez, mon avis ayant de plus t jug "non pertinent", que vouloir de plus?

A+
Claude

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je me permet quand mme d'intervenir pour vous confirmer que nous avons clairement insist sur le *respect de la libert dexpression*, et que des personnes de l'quipe de modration qui auraient eu tendance  utiliser leurs droits de modration soit pour brimer la libert dexpression, soit pour fausser un dbat, donc de faire un abus de pouvoir seront forcment reprs suite aux plaintes des utilisateurs du forum, et que nous avons d'excellents  responsables modration pour contrler ce problme.

Donc dans le pass si nous avons eu (trs rarement) ce genre de cas, les responsables modration sont la pour nous assurer que l'quipe de modration est la pour faire la modration lgale, faire les dplacements utiles pour faciliter la lecture du forum, et aussi supprimer  les spams publicitaires (que vous ne voyez gnralement pas car ils sont modr mais il y en  en permanence).

Pour finir je rappelle que les informations statistiques nous indiquent que  part 3 trolleurs professionnels qui le font exprs tous les participants ont un compte de votes total positif, donc  part ces trois "humoristes" _(qui sont toujours bienvenus au passage)_ personne na t impact ngativement par le systme de vote.

Je voudrais au passage remercier toute l'quipe de modration bnvole grce  qui le forum est un outil de travail et d'apprentissage efficace pour plus de 2,5 millions d'informaticiens (et d'tudiants) francophones dans le monde   ::ave::

----------


## Neckara

@ClaudeBg

Bonjour,

Certaines de tes questions sont comprhensible mais j'aimerais apporter mon avis sur le sujet.

Concernant les "informations personnelles", il n'y a pas vraiment de quoi casser trois pattes  un canard, on a quoi?
Date de naissance, code postal, moyen de nous contacter ?

Aprs, oui on est incit  remplir ces informations en change de points mais :
- il faudrait vraiment avoir une obsession malsaine pour les points pour donner des informations qu'on ne veut pas donner ;
- et puis certaines personnes peuvent donner de fausses informations...

Aprs, tu parles de "drives" possibles... Personnellement, je pars du principe que tout ce que je met en ligne devient une donne publique.
Si je ne veux pas qu'une donne soit connue, je ne la renseigne pas (ou je l'invente  ::whistle::  ).
Il serait aussi possible de vendre le contenu des MP envoys sur le forum  des fins commerciales, est-ce pour autant qu'il faudrait supprimer tous les systmes de messagerie ?
Il serait aussi possible d'utiliser les rponses sur le forum pour voir si une personnes est connectes pendant ses heures de travails, est-ce pour autant qu'il faudrait supprimer les dates et heures de rponses ?

Concernant les votes ngatifs, si on ne laisse que des votes positifs, ces derniers n'ont alors plus aucune significations, on ne peut pas avoir de votes positifs sans votes ngatifs. Et puis n'oublions pas que un vote positif = +2 points tandis qu'un vote ngatif = -1 points donc les votes positifs sont tout de mme assez avantags.

Sinon, s'entre-aider, ce n'est pas seulement rpondre tout et n'importe quoi  chaque sujet.
Le systme de vote a, selon moi, une triple utilit :
- elle renseigne les lecteurs sur les rponses juges les plus pertinentes et sur les rponses juges incorrectes ;
- elle renseigne celui qui rponds si a rponse semble tre pertinentes pour les lecteurs ou non ;
- elle incite ceux qui rpondent  poster des choses justes et prcises.





> Encore une fois, Anaki donne des lments pertinents et semble galement le seul  interprter correctement mes propres propos. J'hsite entre penser qu'il est le seul  comprendre correctement ce qu'il lit ou le seul qui ait envie de vraiment comprendre.


C'est toujours de la faute des autres. S'ils ne comprennent pas ce que tu postes, ce n'est pas parce que tu fait de longs posts imbuvables ou que tu n'es pas trs clair, mais c'est parce que les autres n'ont pas envie de comprendre.

----------


## Torgar

Je ne vais rpondre qu'aux rponses  ma participation.




> Dj je ne fonde pas toute mon argumentation l-dessus [...]


Je n'ai jamais cris "toute", mais "une partie", nuance. Tu indiques sans cesse que certains dforment tes propos, il n'est donc pas utile d'en faire de mme avec les miens.




> et ensuite c'est explicitement vous qui avez signal que les informations personnelles taient ncessaires  vos annonceurs. Je pense que nier un ct commercial  une opration rendue "ncessaire" par vos annonceurs n'a aucun sens. Que vous ne revendiez pas (encore?) les informations personnelles est une bonne chose, mais il n'empche que ces informations personnelles sont dans une BDD, qu'elles sont utilises  des fins commerciales (mme si c'est de faon statistique), que le risque de drapage futur n'est pas exclus, et surtout que vous incitez par votre systme  divulguer des informations  caractre priv.


Je ne cesserais de le rpter, quitte  ce qu'on me modre pour UP ou pour flood : nous ne vendons pas les informations que vous avez renseignes, et nos annonceurs n'y ont pas accs. Si tu ne nous crois pas, c'est dommage, il va pourtant falloir nous faire confiance comme nous, nous faisons confiance aux informations que vous renseignez.
En plus de dix ans d'activit, DVP s'est toujours refus de participer  de telles pratiques. Je suis sr que a continuera, quitte  trouver d'autres moyens de financement des serveurs.




> J'apprcie la nuance  sa juste valeur, LOL


Tu as raison de l'apprcier, elle sert justement  a. Je m'abstiendrai de tout commentaire sur la fin de la phrase (et ceci n'est pas un commentaire).




> On rcompense quelqu'un pour un service rendu.


...ou pour un mrite spcifique. Tant qu' donner une dfinition autant le faire jusqu'au bout. Je te laisse tirer les conclusions tout seul.




> 35% des points en plus si on fourni toutes les informations prives, excuse-moi du peu, la volont qu'on fournisse ces infos est manifeste, c'est un vritable appel du pied.


Appel du poingt  ::aie::  pardon j'ai pas pu m'en empcher  ::(: 
a n'impacte que ceux qui participent activement au forum. Ces personnes l sont donc prsentes ici depuis un bout de temps et connaissent le fonctionnement du forum et savent nous faire confiance.




> Je pense que ma moralit vaut bien celle d'un autre: qui est apte  juger de la moralit d'autrui?


Nous ne jugeons pas de la moralit de nos membres, mais nous analysons leurs consquences. En aucun cas nous ne jugeons.




> Les dbordements n'existeraient pas si ce systme n'tait pas mis en place. Je l'ai dit : signaler une rponse  haute valeur ajoute peut tre pertinent, mais des votes anonymes ngatifs pour simple raison de divergence d'opinions, ou, pire, parce qu'untel m'a dj contrari par le pass, c'est nuisible  l'ambiance.


Oui, m'enfin si on pousse le bouchon de Maurice un peu plus loin, ce dbat n'aurait pas eu lieu si ce forum n'existait pas. C'est sr que si on ne fait rien, il ne risque pas d'arriver grand chose.
Ce n'est nullement nuisible, personne ne se plaint parce qu'il a reu des votes ngatifs. Il m'est arriv de me prendre un -25 (si ce n'est plus depuis le temps) parce que j'avais donn mon opinion sur un sujet d'actualit. Comme tu le vois, je n'ai pas pris la mouche et ne me suis pas "insurg" (note les guillemets) contre le systme de vote. Et je ne me suis pas senti jug, loin de l.




> Ben justement, mme entre vous vous n'tes pas d'accord sur l'interprtation  donner aux votes ngatifs: une fois c'est pour savoir si le commentaire est pertinent, une fois c'est pour savoir si on est pour ou contre, une fois pour savoir si c'est bien crit ou pas, une fois si c'est hors-sujet etc.
> 
> Si j'applique ce que tu me dis, alors j'en dduis que mes messages sur ce sujet ne sont pas pertinents car je rcolte des votes ngatifs. Et donc la pertinence de mes messages dpend du bon vouloir de celui qui a vot. Qui ici peut lever la main et dcrter que mon opinion n'est pas pertinente? Qu'on ait une autre opinion n'a rien d'anormal, il est sain d'avoir plusieurs avis, mais qu'on dcide qu'une opinion n'est pas pertinente c'est carrment autre chose.


Inutile, faux, pas d'accord... / Pertinent, utile, je confirme... Donc non, moi, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton message. D'autres doivent le trouver inutile. Comme d'autres le trouve pertinent. Et les autres, bah j'en sais rien, j'imagine qu'ils n'ont pas d'avis, vu qu'ils ne s'expriment pas.




> Mais c'est gnial a, je te remercie. Tu viens de confirmer que ce n'est pas parce qu'une majorit de gens ont vot "pour" la dfense de ce systme que ce systme est majoritairement souhait par les membres: Ben oui, si ceux qui sont contre soit n'interviennent pas soit s'en moquent c'est clair que seuls ceux qui apprcient (dont majoritairement des membres du staff, c'est rvlateur) vont voter et donc faire croire qu'ils reprsentent la majorit.


Mais je t'en prie. Nous n'y sommes pour rien si l'abstention n'est pas comptabilis dans nos dcisions. Par abstention,j'entends par l les personnes qui sont contre *et* qui ne se sont pas manifest. 




> Dsol mais c'est vous qui avez sorti cette analogie, je n'ai fait que montrer qu'elle tait inapproprie.


Oui, c'est pour a que j'ai dit que tu l'entretenais.




> Si tu veux on peut ouvrir un dbat politique


J'ai clairement indiqu que non  :;): 




> Tss tss, encore une lecture oriente de mes propos. J'ai dit que j'tais contre ce systme de vote mais que si on voulait quand mme instaurer ce systme qu'au moins il ne fallait pas prendre les gens pour des idiots et leur permettre de pouvoir choisir autre chose que "+1" et "-1".


"D, la rponse D" ? M'enfin je ne verrais pas trop son utilit... Ce qu'il aurait t constructif,  la limite, c'est de pousser ton ide plus loin et de dvelopper cette troisime option. Au passage, on ne prend personne pour des idiots, qu'on soit bien d'accord. Et je parle au nom du staff de DVP, pas au nom des autres participants, que je ne connais pas.

J'ai fini pour ma partie. Je laisse le soin aux autres intervenants de ragir  leurs parties respectives.

Pour ceux qui sont arrivs jusqu'ici, ma passion et mon dvouement m'ont srement fait perdre mon franais. Je vous prie de m'en excuser.

----------


## 12monkeys

> Salut
> -----
> Ce que je constate, moi, c'est que vous avez une faon pour le moins curieuse de lire les messages et de les interprter. Je n'ai dit nulle part que mes messages taient "parfaitement objectifs", j'ai dit qu'ils taient arguments. La seule fois o j'ai parl d'objectivit c'est quand j'ai dit que mon souhait tait de pouvoir donner un avis objectif et argument sans ramasser des ctations ngatives, on est loin d'une soi-disant affirmation de ma part que mon message tait parfaitement objectif.


"J'ai pas dit que mes messages taient *objectifs* mais j'ai dit que je voulais donner un *avis objectif*" !!!!!! Dsol mais tu te contredit  ::roll::  




> ce stade, ce n'est plus de l'incomprhension, c'est du dtournement de propos. J'ai dit  plusieurs reprises que je me moquais personnellement des points: je ne me plains de rien, je constate des faits.


Dsol mais tu ne peux pas dire que tu ne te plains de rien ! Mais alors pourquoi tous ces messages. Si ! tu te plains qu'on puisse voter ngativement sur tes messages. Et c'est ton droit mais faut pas dire que tu ne te plains pas !




> Par contre, les responsables, eux, savent parfaitement qui vote et comment, c'est dj ingalitaire en soi et pas trs "lgant".
> 
> Il suffit de regarder comment fonctionne le monde actuel pour se rendre compte que museler et interdire ne sont pas des moyens durables. Ceci tant, je n'ai pas, encore une fois, dit que le but de ce systme tait de museler les gens, j'ai dit que, vu la faon effective dont a fonctionne (et qu'on constate ici), c'tait un encouragement direct et explicite  voter dans le sens de la majorit. *Ajout au fait que les gestionnaires du forum ont accs aux votes senss tre anonymes, a incite  voter galement en flattant les administrateurs*.
> 
> Sans compter que les responsables savent qui vote, et pour ou contre qui, et donc que quelqu'un qui essaye d'avoir des points peut tre tent par "un retour d'ascenseur".
> 
> Je vois mal pour quelle raison il y a des exceptions  l'anonymat.


Je ne peux pas laisser dire de tels propos qui virent  la dsinformation et  la caricature. Avant de parler, renseigne toi. J'ai un titre de responsable mais je n'ai pas accs aux votes ! A ma connaissance seul l'administrateur et les responsables modration ont accs aux votes.
Mais pour te faire plaisir on peut ventuellement concevoir un forum auquel *personne* n'a accs  la base de donnes. Ce sera un forum si simple  grer  ::aie:: 
Tu vois mal pourquoi il y a des exceptions  l'anonymat !  ::roll::   ::roll::  Dans la caricature de rponse on ne fait pas mieux !!!!
Vas donc crer un forum, avec tous les accs ncessaires dont celui  la base de donnes : mais tu prendra bien soins de dtruire le mots de passe d'accs  cette base de donnes. Donc personne n'y aura accs. Le jour o tu aura un souci avec celle-ci, qu'elle soit corrompue ou je ne sais quoi, tu recrera une nouvelle base de donnes vierge !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (t'oublieras pas de dtruire de nouveau le mot de passe d'accs  ::roll:: )

De plus laisser sous entendre que les administrateurs pouvant avoir accs aux votes, regardent qui vote pour qui pour favoriser certains et pas d'autres, c'est dlirant. Ils ont surement autre chose  faire que a. Les points sont en grande majorit attribus automatiquement : on donne des points pour les ressources qui sont mises  la disposition des lecteurs de dvp : articles, Faq, sources, etc... Les votes ne font partie que d'une petite proportion du total.
Alors dire que les responsables regardent qui vote pour qui c'est faux et au demeurant inutile. Donc faut arrter avec le dlire de perscution !





> a ne me semble pas difficile  comprendre pourtant: je n'aime pas ce systme, je n'aime pas tre jug, surtout de faon anonyme, par un systme de "vote", et je n'aime pas voir un dbat pourrir  cause de cotations ngatives *dont la raison n'est mme pas connue*. C'est tout: je n'aime pas!
> Maintenant, faire comme si a n'existait pas, c'est un peu comme dire  un lve  l'cole que s'il n'aime pas les examens il n'a qu' ne pas regarder les rsultats. Mme s'il n'y a pas de sanctions relles, je jugement reste et est visible par tous: c'est diamtralement oppos  ma faon de concevoir l'entraide et la solidarit, c'est contre mon systme de valeurs.





> Ben justement, mme entre vous vous n'tes pas d'accord sur *l'interprtation  donner aux votes ngatifs*: une fois c'est pour savoir si le commentaire est pertinent, une fois c'est pour savoir si on est pour ou contre, une fois pour savoir si c'est bien crit ou pas, une fois si c'est hors-sujet etc.
> 
> Si j'applique ce que tu me dis, alors j'en dduis que mes messages sur ce sujet ne sont pas pertinents car je rcolte des votes ngatifs. Et donc la pertinence de mes messages dpend du bon vouloir de celui qui a vot. Qui ici peut lever la main et dcrter que mon opinion n'est pas pertinente? Qu'on ait une autre opinion n'a rien d'anormal, il est sain d'avoir plusieurs avis, mais qu'on dcide qu'une opinion n'est pas pertinente c'est carrment autre chose.
> 
> Ce que je dis, c'est que voter "lchement" et anonymement contre quelqu'un *sans mme donner une argumentation*, a n'apportait rien.


Tiens tiens, c'est pas le premier message qui parle de "la raison du vote". Pourtant je me suis bien fait jeter lors de ma premire rponse. "Mais non t'es  cot de la plaque, qui te parle de justifier le vote ?"  ::D: 

Il n'y a pas d'interprtation  donner au vote. Chacun le fait pour le motif qu'il veut. Tu nous dit qu'on interprte tes rponses, mais toi aussi tu est de mauvaise foi en disant qu'on est pas d'accord entre nous sur le sens des votes. La question de la justification des votes a t pose et la rponse de l'quipe a t claire : non, on a pas  justifier de pourquoi on vote.

Qu'on vote pour ou contre tes messages apporte quelque chose : dans l'immense majorit des cas on comprends bien le sens du vote : on est d'accord ou pas d'accord avec ce qui s'est dit, on trouve le message pertinent ou pas, etc... Ce n'est pas exhaustif.
C'est pour a que dans certains forums non techniques (politique...) on ne tiens pas compte des points. Sur les forums techniques si un message est pertinent et juste et bien crit, etc... et qu'il est mal not, alors la modration peut intervenir  la demande des personnes pour tudier s'il y a abus.




> Donc, j'aimerais assez qu'on ninterprte pas mes propos en fonction de la tournure qu'on souhaite faire prendre  la discussion.
> 
> Ce que je n'aime pas dans votre faon de dialoguer, c'est cette manie systmatique d' la fois caricaturer et de biaiser les propos tenus par les autres. Ne pas faire fi de la minorit ce n'est pas faire fi de la majorit: Prendre en compte les handicaps (minoritaires) au niveau des accs aux btiments publics ce n'est pas empcher les valides (majoritaires) d'y accder. On peut parfaitement tablir un systme qui tienne compte de la minorit sans entraver les liberts de la majorit.
> 
> Encore faut-il dj clairement tablir qui est majoritaire, parce que quelqu'un qui ne s'intresse pas aux points n'a probablement pas t tent de venir participer  cette discussion. Et si on n'aime pas les votes ngatifs, logique qu'on n'arrose pas tous les contradicteurs de votes ngatifs, ce qui, du coup, fait que les votes ngatifs sont majoritairement issus de ceux qui les dfendent, et donc la visibilit est compltement fausse.
> 
> Bref, moi je ne demandais pas qu'on "prive" les pauvres accros aux points" de leur prcieux butin (c'est juste de l'humour sans intention de vexer), je voulais juste donner mon opinion et demander au passage si on ne pouvait pas avoir la possibilit de ne PAS participer  ce systme (donc pas de votes mis ni reus) en fonction de ses opinions: on aime on participe, on n'aime pas on ne participe pas. Rien de plus, rien de moins.


Je te retourne le compliment sur les interprtations et le fait de biaiser les propos, voir ma remarque les "motivations du vote". Quand on lis ou coute quelqu'un on analyse et interprte forcment ses propos.

Comme dit plus haut ce forum appartiens  des personnes qui dcident ce qui s'y passe (_dont je ne fais pas partie, je le prcise : c'est pas parce qu'on a le titre de responsable qu'on est les propritaires. Je suis bnvole et j'essaye d'aider ici au mieux que je peux. Merci de ne pas faire l'amalgame, les responsables de rubrique ne sont pas forcment dans l'quipe de direction, sont encore moins les propritaires de dvp_).
Donc je disais, il y a des propritaires de dvp qui dcident de ce qui s'y passe. Ce n'est pas toi, ni moi !!! Si toi comme moi, on en est pas content, on s'en va !
Maintenant pour faire vivre ce site, on essaye de trouver un consensus et de proposer le maximum de fonctionnalits. Donc on tiens compte de l'avis de la majorit. Il n'y a pas eu de gros retours ngatifs sur le systme de vote *depuis 2010*. S'il y avait eu un refus massif de la part de nos membres, le systme aurait surement t revu ou supprim.

Pour en venir  ta demande : le systme de points dans sa globalit (votes, mais aussi messages, articles, actualits, Faq, etc...) sert  dterminer ton rang (les toiles sous ton pseudonyme) donc on ne peut pas en exclure certains. Ils n'auraient plus de rang. Et comment alors dterminer que tu as pass le seuil des 25 points te permettant d'avoir accs  toutes les fonctionnalits du site ?





> Les dbordements n'existeraient pas si ce systme n'tait pas mis en place. Je l'ai dit : signaler une rponse  haute valeur ajoute peut tre pertinent, mais des votes anonymes ngatifs pour simple raison de divergence d'opinions, ou, pire, parce qu'untel m'a dj contrari par le pass, c'est nuisible  l'ambiance.


Faux ! Avant le systme de rang tait li au nombre de messages. Avant, certaines personnes fraichement inscrites postaient dans tous les sens des messages inutiles pour rapidement devenir membre expert, etc... Donc il ne faut pas dire qu'il n'y avait pas de dbordement avant. Il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours !




> Tss tss, encore une lecture oriente de mes propos. J'ai dit que j'tais contre ce systme de vote mais que si on voulait quand mme instaurer ce systme qu'au moins il ne fallait pas prendre les gens pour des idiots et leur permettre de pouvoir choisir autre chose que "+1" et "-1".


Ben oui on interprte tes propos, c'est que ceux-ci ne sont pas clairs ! Et il ne sont toujours pas trs clairs : dans une premire lecture de ta phrase je comprends que tu veux "_pouvoir choisir autre chose que "+1" et "-1"_" donc pouvoir *voter blanc*, ou neutre ou que sais-je d'autre sur un message. Je ne fais que citer ton message, c'est toi qui l'a crit et je le comprends comme "voter blanc".
En le relisant plusieurs fois, je peux comprendre un sous-entendu : laisser les personnes choisir si on peut voter sur leurs messages ou pas ? Mais enfin,  la lecture de ta phrase mon interprtation est un peu tire par les cheveux. Et puis tu n'aime pas qu'on interprte tes crits donc je vais en rester  ma premire lecture  ::mouarf:: 

Au passage voter neutre sur un message c'est une aberration, a sert  quoi, a apporte quoi ?




> O a, des demi-mots?
> Encore une fois je n'insinue rien et je ne sous-entends rien: je dis de faon claire et nette.
> 
> Je demande effectivement la possibilit de ne pas NI tre soumis aux votes, NI de pouvoir voter (c'est li), ni cot. Je ne m'auto-proclame pas "immunis", je ne suis pas candidat  tre soumis  examen et  votation anonyme, je suis volontaire pour participer  de l'entraide collective.
> 
> C'est vous, au contraire, qui avez dcid de faon unilatrale que tout membre serait soumis  apprciation anonyme, je vois donc mal pourquoi je devrais tre content et d'accord d'office. J'ai donc une opinion divergence et je l'exprime, n'essaye pas de retourner a en une sorte d'immunit parlementaire, je parle libert pas privilges.


Sur les sous-entendus, voir ma rflexion juste au dessus  ::roll:: 
Ah ben je comprends plus, tu veux un vote blanc ou qu'on ne puisse plus voter sur tes messages, c'est pas trs clair  ::(:   ::aie::   ::mouarf:: 

Oui DVP a dcid de mettre ce systme en place. Comme vu plus haut, c'est son droit le plus total (message de el_slapper qui rsume trs bien les choses).
Tu n'en est pas content, c'est ton droit. On (des gens de l'quipe et d'autres en dehors, je le prcise) est pas d'accord avec tes remarques et on te l'explique, c'est notre droit aussi.

Mais tu confonds deux choses : le fait de t'exprimer et cet argumentaire "d'immunit", je comprends pas pourquoi tu mlanges a dans cette phrase. Mettre en place le systme que tu prconises (lequel dj  ::aie:: ) celui permettant qu'on ne vote pas sur tes messages, te ferais sortir de la masse, tu serais spcial,  part, on ne pourrait pas voter contre tes messages... Bref, tu aurais une forme d'immunit par rapport  ceux pour qui (contre qui) on pourrait voter...

----------


## ClaudeBg

Salut
-----

Bon, j'aurais pu rpondre  tout, mais, honntement, je n'y suis pas arriv sans crire un long post imbuvable.

Ce serait du reste parfaitement inutile puisque ce post serait forcment "incomprhensible". D'autant plus que je devrais y rpter ce que j'ai dj dit et qui n'est jamais pris en compte, sauf pour en dtourner le sens (mais c'est logique puisque je ne m'exprime pas correctement, mea culpa). Et non seulement il serait incomprhensible mais galement signal comme "non pertinent" etc etc par le staff: c'est l un trs beau mcanisme, j'apprcie.

Ainsi, pour prendre un exemple "amusant", c'est clair que j'ai post sur ce sujet pour me plaindre des votes ngatifs.... qu'on m'attribue parce que j'ai post sur ce sujet. C'est une sorte de plainte "anticipe" en quelque sorte, je devrais avoir un bonus pour avoir invent le concept. 

De toutes faons je semble incapable d'apprcier ce systme  sa juste valeur et d'en comprendre les motivations. J'ai un esprit limit ne permettant pas de comprendre par exemple en quoi renseigner son nom et son prnom (+8% des points) est utile pour fournir des informations statistiques anonymes  des annonceurs. Ni de comprendre en quoi affubler des "-1"  un participant sur simple base de ses opinions est un mcanisme encourageant les gens  participer activement et  prendre la peine d'argumenter dans la bonne humeur.

De mme je ne suis pas bien conscient de l'importance "ludique" de ce systme de cotation, qui, videmment, n'encourage pas le staff  "s'auto-plusser" par votes croiss en "cruci-moissant" d'une seule voix (multiple videmment) ceux qui sont d'un avis contraire. Mais j'accepte sans peine l'argument dmontrant que ce systme encourage l'entente cordiale, la solidarit, la camaraderie... et l'esprit critique, on en a ici un trs bel exemple concret.

Mais je m'gare, et plus j'cris plus on va dcouvrir dans mes propos des sous-entendus et des demi-mots,  tel point que ces propos habilement cachs sous une apparence d'argumentation visent en fait  demander exactement le contraire de ce que j'explique. En fait, ils sont le rsultat de mon souhait de recevoir une immunit diplomatique pour tous les dlits que je compte commettre sur ce forum.

Et puis tout a t dit concernant l'ouverture aux dsaccords: vous faites ce que vous voulez! Il suffisait de le dire d'entre et a vitait un dbat. 

Pour ma part je n'aime pas ce systme et j'ai voulu prendre la peine d'expliquer pourquoi, plutt que de vous affubler d'une cote ngative lche et (presque) anonyme, n'apportant (selon moi) aucun lment constructif et intressant.

Sinon, n'ayant pas bien compris (dsol de mon intelligence limite) l'intrt d'inciter  placer des donnes personnelles qu'on est incapable de vrifier (???), je vous propose une base de rflexion pour le futur: Pourquoi pas une connexion lie  sa carte d'identit lectronique? Ainsi, une fois que tout le monde aura un lecteur de cartes ISO7816 vous serez certain de la justesse des informations personnelles recueillies.  qui on dit merci?

 ::lol:: 

Bref, je n'aime pas ce systme, il est contraire  mon systme de valeurs, mais je vous prsente mes plus plates excuses pour avoir tent d'expliquer (maladroitement) pourquoi je ne l'aimais pas: J'ai oubli que mme si on n'aime pas les pinards il convient de les manger.

Allez, sans rancune, gardez votre systme de points  haute valeur (ludique) ajoute, et dsol d'avoir troubl la vision idyllique que vous en donniez. Rassurez-vous en pensant que m'avoir ct ngativement sur ce sujet va inciter les internautes  ne pas me lire. Elle n'est pas belle, la vie?

Claude

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai un esprit limit ne permettant pas de comprendre par exemple en quoi renseigner son nom et son prnom (+8% des points) est utile pour fournir des informations statistiques anonymes  des annonceurs.


Le nom et le prnom n'est videmment aucunement utilis pour des informations statistiques anonymes. Seule l'activit (et potentiellement le secteur d'activit) l'est. Et encore c'est trs rare que nous avons  faire de telles statistiques.

Nous ne diffusons ni vendons aucune information  qui que ce soit, c'est contraire  nos principes. De plus, nous n'aurions pas le droit de le faire sans vous prvenir et vous offrir un moyen de vous y opposer, naturellement.

A un moment il faudrait arrter de penser que nous sommes le diable personnifi, surtout que tout le monde te rpte des choses que tu t'obstines  ne pas comprendre. Il est en particulier assez blessant que tu rptes en permanence que nous utilisons les donnes  des fins commerciales parce que c'est tout simplement *faux*, et c'est limite de la diffamation publique.

De toute faon nous n'obligeons personne  nous faire confiance sur les donnes personnelles malgr tout ce que nous avons dit, et c'est, entre autres, pour a que le remplissage est parfaitement *facultatif*.

Je pense maintenant que le sujet a tourn suffisamment en rond comme a. Nous n'avons pas prvu de permettre  des personnes de s'immuniser contre les votes, il est donc inutile de poursuivre le dialogue de sourds plus loin.

Merci pour votre comprhension.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

@ClaudeBg
Je suis vraiment navr, mais malheureusement, on ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie et le monde ne tourne pas autours de soi-mme.

Tu n'es pas le seul  visiter DVP et on ne va pas refonder le systme de DVP  ton image juste parce que le systme de DVP actuel ne te plat pas.

Si le systme actuel est contre tes valeurs, je te rappelles qu'on ne t'oblige pas non-plus  venir ici et que rien ne t'empche de crer ton propre site si l'envie t'en prends.

Juste pour information, DVP c'est plus de 1 000 bnvoles qui passent des heures  crire des articles, des actualits,  effectuer des corrections orthographiques, des gabarisations,  modrer les forums,  maintenir les rubriques etc. Rien ne les forcent  faire cela et ils n'ont aucune rcompenses ( par des petits points, mais cela reste assez futile), je pense tout de mme qu'ils mritent un peu de respect.

Alors quand tu sous-entends que les responsables peuvent faire des "votes croiss", etc. Je trouve cela vraiment limite et irrespectueux de leur travail. Ils ne passent pas des heures  aider gratuitement pour se voir accuser injustement de la sorte.

Oui, on a le droit de se poser des questions, de lancer des dbats, de douter, mais l je trouves que tu vas un peu trop loin. Je ne dirais pas que tu fais de la diffamation, mais de part tes sous-entendus, je trouve que tu n'en es pas trs loin.

EDIT : Grill par le poste d'Anomaly  ::aie::

----------


## Aniki

> @ClaudeBg
> Je suis vraiment navr, mais malheureusement, on ne peut pas tout avoir dans la vie et le monde ne tourne pas autours de soi-mme.
> 
> Tu n'es pas le seul  visiter DVP et on ne va pas refonder le systme de DVP  ton image juste parce que le systme de DVP actuel ne te plat pas.
> 
> Si le systme actuel est contre tes valeurs, je te rappelles qu'on ne t'oblige pas non-plus  venir ici et que rien ne t'empche de crer ton propre site si l'envie t'en prends.
> (...)


 :8O: 
Je dois avouer que j'ai t sur le cul de lire a, venant d'un rdacteur/modrateur.
Ce sous-forum est fait pour discuter de l'volution du forum et c'est donc aussi ici qu'atterrissent les critiques.
Si quand quelqu'un met une critique, tu l'envoies ch... voir ailleurs en lui disant qu'il n'est pas le centre du monde, alors je me demande quelle est ta vision d'un sous-forum "volutions".

Je pense (j'espre) que tu as parl trop vite et que tu ne penses pas vraiment ce que tu as dit.  :;): 

Edit:
Surtout que tu es en train d'insinuer qu'il est le seul  penser que le systme de points n'est pas optimal, ce qui est faux.
Personnellement je trouve a limite irrespecteux d'ignorer toutes les remarques des autre intervenants...  ::P:  (je plaisante un peu, je ne trouve pas a irrespectueux, mais disons que c'est lourd et que a nuit au dbat)






> (...)
> Juste pour information, DVP c'est plus de 1 000 bnvoles qui passent des heures  crire des articles, des actualits,  effectuer des corrections orthographiques, des gabarisations,  modrer les forums,  maintenir les rubriques etc. Rien ne les forcent  faire cela et ils n'ont aucune rcompenses ( par des petits points, mais cela reste assez futile), je pense tout de mme qu'ils mritent un peu de respect.
> 
> Alors quand tu sous-entends que les responsables peuvent faire des "votes croiss", etc. Je trouve cela vraiment limite et irrespectueux de leur travail. Ils ne passent pas des heures  aider gratuitement pour se voir accuser injustement de la sorte.
> 
> Oui, on a le droit de se poser des questions, de lancer des dbats, de douter, mais l je trouves que tu vas un peu trop loin. Je ne dirais pas que tu fais de la diffamation, mais de part tes sous-entendus, je trouve que tu n'en es pas trs loin.
> 
> EDIT : Grill par le poste d'Anomaly


Si j'ai bien compris, il a juste dit que les modrateurs taient "incits"  s'auto-plusser. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'irrespectueux l-dedans, mme si je ne partage pas vraiment son point de vue.
Pour ma part, je pense que c'est la majorit qui est incite  voter pour les toiles rouges (comme je l'ai dj dit), les membres du staff de DVP faisant partie intgrante de la majorit. Quoique j'espre que ces derniers fassent preuve de plus de discernement et d'objectivit (et je pense que c'est le cas).  ::D: 

Au passage, moi ce sont d'autre messages qui me paraissaient limite irrespectueux, alors que toi, cela ne t'a visiblement pas mu plus que a.
Comme quoi, le respect aussi, c'est subjectif.




> Nous ne diffusons ni vendons aucune information  qui que ce soit, c'est contraire  nos principes. De plus, nous n'aurions pas le droit de le faire sans vous prvenir et vous offrir un moyen de vous y opposer, naturellement.
> 
> A un moment il faudrait arrter de penser que nous sommes le diable personnifi, surtout que tout le monde te rpte des choses que tu t'obstines  ne pas comprendre.
> (...)


Pour la revente d'infos perso, on ne peut avoir de preuve dfinitive.
Il n'y a que des promesses que l'on peut croire ou pas. On fait confiance, ou pas.
Personnellement, je crois sincrement que DVP ne revend pas les infos (mais a ne change rien  mes convictions personnelles qui me disent de garder mes informations prives comme elles doivent tre : prives).
Cela-dit, avec l'actualit rcente, on ne peut que difficilement jetter la pierre aux personnes qui dcident de ne pas faire confiance...

Dernier point par rapport  cet aspect :
comme l'a fait remarquer ClaudeBg, mme si vous ne revendez pas les informations, vous n'tes pas  l'abri d'un vol de donnes ou bien de divulgation suite aux demandent du gouvernement (mme si les lois actuelles ne le permettaient pas (je ne suis pas au courant), elles peuvent changer...).




> (...)
> Il est en particulier assez blessant que tu rptes en permanence que nous utilisons les donnes  des fins commerciales parce que c'est tout simplement *faux*, et c'est limite de la diffamation publique.
> (...)


Mais ces informations sont utilises  des fins commerciales !
Certes, elles ne sont pas revendues directement mais elles sont bien utilises pour construire des statistiques, elles-mme bases de votre rgie publicitaire.
J'ai l'impression de manquer un pisode, l. O est la subtilit qui m'chappe ?  ::?:

----------


## Anomaly

> Pour la revente d'infos perso, on ne peut avoir de preuve dfinitive.
> Il n'y a que des promesses que l'on peut croire ou pas. On fait confiance, ou pas.


Et alors, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit. On ne peut pas vous forcer  nous faire confiance, c'est pour cela que vous avez le choix de ne rien remplir du tout.  :;): 




> Mais ces informations sont utilises  des fins commerciales !
> Certes, elles ne sont pas revendues directement mais elles sont bien utilises pour construire des statistiques, elles-mme bases de votre rgie publicitaire.


J'ai fait *une seule fois* une statistique sur l'activit depuis que l'information est disponible, et tout de suite "on utilise les donnes  des fins commerciales". Dsol, mais non. Il va bien falloir le comprendre.  :;):

----------


## DotNetMatt

En tout cas je pense qu'on a battu le record de la page la plus longue !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aniki

> Et alors, c'est exactement ce que j'ai dit. On ne peut pas vous forcer  nous faire confiance, c'est pour cela que vous avez le choix de ne rien remplir du tout. 
> (...)


Si tu es d'accord avec a, alors tu devrais aussi te rendre compte que dire "_A un moment il faudrait arrter de penser que nous sommes le diable personnifi_" est disproportionn.





> (...)
> J'ai fait *une seule fois* une statistique sur l'activit depuis que l'information est disponible, et tout de suite "on utilise les donnes  des fins commerciales". Dsol, mais non. Il va bien falloir le comprendre.


Le fait est que les infos personnelles sont ce qui fait que les annonceurs payent plus ou moins (ou pas du tout).
Pour moi, a veut donc dire que ces donnes sont utilises  des fins commerciales. Et dire le contraire me parrait erron.
Mais peut-tre n'avons-nous pas la mme dfinition de "fins commerciales".

 part a, je ne vois pas bien ce qu'il y a  comprendre que je ne comprenne pas... Mais je suis tout oue.  ::D:

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Pour moi, a veut donc dire que ces donnes sont utilises  des fins commerciales. Et dire le contraire me parrait erron.


Non pour moi a veux simplement dire que des annonceurs qui observent un rseau social de professionnel qui tient la route sont plus  mme  nous faire confiance et investir dans des campagnes de publicits, de recrutements cibls ou ce genre de choses. Il n'est pas ncssaire de revendre ces donnes pour savoir quel genre de profils frquente ce site.

----------


## Aniki

> Non pour moi a veux simplement dire que des annonceurs qui observent un rseau social de professionnel qui tient la route sont plus  mme  nous faire confiance et investir dans des campagnes de publicits, de recrutements cibls ou ce genre de choses. Il n'est pas ncssaire de revendre ces donnes pour savoir quel genre de profils frquente ce site.


Donc tu es d'accord pour dire que ces informations ont jou un role dans les campagnes de pub mme si ces infos n'ont pas t vendues directement.
Et selon toi, cette dfinition ne rentre pas dans la case " des fins commerciales" ?
Pour moi, si.

Mais  la limite, moi a me drange pas, plutt que de dire " des fins commerciales", je peux dire "les donnes personnelles qui ont permis d'tablir les statistiques qui servent aux annonceurs". Si jamais a peut faire avancer le dbat et soulager les consciences...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il faut aussi rappeler que developpez na pas t cr (en 1999)  des "fins commerciales" : Le club developpez  t cr pour rendre service, l'entraide et le partage d'informations et de connaissances, parce que  l'poque  en 1999 il y avait pas grand chose... J'ai cr developpez parce que j'avais de l'information  faire circuler, et il y avait pas de pub au dpart et c'tait pas prvu d'en mettre.

On a du accepter la pub en 2002 quand on a eu trop de trafic et qu'on a du payer le premier serveur ddi.  ::aie:: 

Il y a une diffrence entre crer un site vide de contenu et de services mais plein de pubs, donc  des "fins commerciales", et  l'inverse un site bourr de contenu et de services gratuits, et avec une prsence pub minimaliste, et ce pour financer les serveurs de pubs et une quipe pro rduite (l'quipe Pro de developpez fait environ un tiers en effectif par rapport aux concurrents  vocation commerciale, car on fonctionne avec budget rduit, car on est oblig de refuser toutes les pubs intrusives). 

Donc au lieu de dire " vocation commerciale", on peut aussi dire  la place par exemple "developpez peut avoir  donner des informations statistiques sur son lectorat  quelques sponsors slectionns, sponsors grce  qui tous les services restent gratuits. Sinon comme autre systme il y a : faire payer les services, mais gnralement 1% des utilisateurs sont prts  payer, donc a veut dire que developpez diviserait son lectorat par 100, et je pense que cela serait une dcision  idiote en ce qui me concerne  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin tout cela a reste  l'apprciation des lecteurs, c'est  chacun de se faire une opinion et de choisir les sites qui lui plaisent.

On a un lectorat de visiteurs trs intelligents, je pense que les visiteurs ont bien vu ce qui se passe sur les autres sites :  savoir un envahissement massif de la pub intrusive, ce qui nest pas arriv sur developpez, et les millions de lecteurs de developpez lui sont toujours fidles  :;):

----------


## Aniki

> Il faut aussi rappeler que developpez na pas t cr (en 1999)  des "fins commerciales" : Le club developpez  t cr pour rendre service, l'entraide et le partage d'informations et de connaissances, parce que  l'poque  en 1999 il y avais pas grand chose...
> 
> On  du accepter la pub en 2002 quand on  eu trop de trafic et qu'on  du payer le premier serveur ddi. 
> 
> Il y  une diffrence entre crer un site vide de contenu et de services mais pleins de pubs, donc  des "fin commerciales", et  l'inverse un site bourr de contenu et de service gratuits, et avec une prsence pub minimaliste, et ce pour financer les serveurs de pubs et une quipe pro rduite (l'quipe Pro de developpez fait environ un tiers en effectif par rapport aux concurrents  vocation commerciale, car on fonctionne avec budget rduit, car on est oblig de refuser toute les pubs intrusives). 
> (...)
> Sinon comme autre systme il y  : faire payer les services, mais gnralement 1% des utilisateurs sont prts  payer, donc a veux dire que developpez diviserais son lectorat par 100, et je pense que cela serais une dcision  idiote en ce qui me concerne 
> (...)


On dvie du sujet l...
 aucun moment je n'ai mis de critiques quant  la politique de financement de DVP. On peut aussi en parler mais a n'tait pas le dbat.
Il ne faut pas se sentir attaqu et donc vouloir se dfendre...

Le problme actuel est juste un problme de "nomenclature" :
Le terme " des fins commerciales" est-il applicable  une personne qui ne revend pas directement les infos perso ?




> (...)
> Donc au lieu de dire " vocation commerciale", on peu aussi dire  la place par exemple "developpez peu avoir  donner des informations statistiques sur son lectorat a quelques sponsors slectionns, sponsors grce  qui tous les services restent gratuits.
> (...)


Oui, effectivement on peut aussi le dire comme a.
Mais bon, moi a me donne juste l'impression d'avoir peur des mots...
Appelons un chat un chat. Ca n'est pas sale...

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui je suis d'accord, tout a c'est des mots, mais il y  une  vrai diffrence entre faire un site pour faire un revenu, ou  l'inverse et d'avoir  faire un peu de revenus pour financer les couts d'un site gratuit. Au final il y  une vrai diffrence, par exemple 10% de contenu et 90% de pubs (a existe  ::aie:: ), ou 90% de contenu et 10% de pubs, et a ce sont les lecteurs qui en sont les seuls juge  :;):

----------


## Aniki

> Oui je suis d'accord, tout a c'est des mots, mais il y  une  vrai diffrence entre faire un site pour faire un revenu, ou  l'inverse et d'avoir  faire un peu de revenus pour financer les couts d'un site gratuit. Au final il y  une vrai diffrence, par exemple 10% de contenu et 90% de pubs (a existe ), ou 90% de contenu et 10% de pubs, et a ce sont les lecteurs qui en sont les seuls juge


Je suis tout  fait d'accord.
Encore une fois, je ne remets pas en question la politique de financement du site ni la qualit du site et de ses intervenants (la preuve, je passe plein de temps sur le site  ::P: ).
Mais l n'est pas la question.

----------


## Aniki

Pour illustrer la possible drive du systme de vote, on peut voir ici mme que quand je pose la question "Pourquoi ne peut-on pas dire que les infos rcoltes par DVP le sont  des fins commerciales ?", je me prends un total de vote ngatif.
 cette question, Marc Lussac me rpond "DVP a un contenu de meilleur qualit et n'est pas un site  but commercial." (ce qui ne rpond pas  la question, ou alors je ne comprends plus rien...  ::aie:: ) et reoit un total largement positif (>10).

Suite  a, j'essaie de remettre le dbat sur les rails et rebelotte, le total des votes est ngatif.
Et l Marc enfonce le clou en repartant quand mme dans la direction "le but de DVP n'est pas de faire de l'argent, il y a moins de pub, etc..." (toujours hors sujet) et rcupre un total de 11 votes positifs.

J'ose imaginer que l'exemple est assez parlant.  :;):

----------


## quidam34

C'est bien compliqu tout cela je trouve surtout pour les 5% en plus etc... et surtout pour juste pouvoir ajouter un truc basique comme un avatar ! Enfin c'est ce que je voulais faire et il faudrait plutt  mettre un lien en dessous de l'avatar qui envois vers cette l'explication car sinon on cherche on cherche ... pour rien... jusqu' faire cette recherche sur google : 
"developpez comment mettre un avatar" et aprs avoir lu un topic :
"developpez comment avoir des points"  
Si c'est dans la charte alors dsol ... les chartes sont toujours 10 fois trop longue et personne ne les lis donc.... ou 1 personne sur 10 ?

J'suis pas un rleur , je me plie sans problme, je donne juste mon avis.

cordialement

----------


## Anomaly

La formule de calcul est peut-tre complexe (encore que...) mais elle n'a absolument pas besoin d'tre matrise pour avoir un avatar !

La seule chose qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'il faut 25 points pour avoir un avatar (info disponible en discussion importante sur le forum mode d'emploi) et que pour avoir des points, il faut de la *participation* (juste poser des questions techniques sans jamais aider quelqu'un d'autre n'est pas considr comme de la participation).

----------


## quidam34

Bien lu votre rponse mais je dois dire que par trois fois dj un modrateur est venu me dire " vous avez pas ferm votre discutions" Alors que si je ne l'avais pas ferm c'tait bien parce que je ne considrais pas le problme clos. J'ai rpondu deux fois a Bovino sur ce sujet.

Vous pourrez voir aussi la rponse que je fais  "jreaux62" ce matin ici:

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d13...f/#post7560825

merci de lire ma rponse pour viter que je la rcrive ici. Tout cela pour dire qu'a cette allure et dans des conditions que je trouve trs extrme, je ne suis pas prt de pouvoir mettre mon avatar. Mon avatar c'est ma carte d'identit et il semble que ce soit super dur de la mrit  surtout quand on est pris pour celui qu'on est pas !  ::cry:: 

De mme, jamais vous ne me verrez jamais dire "alors c'est quand on me rpond" pour les raisons vidente que vous savez dj ... j'aime pas trop qu'on me dise "alors c'est quand tu dis merci et que tu fermes ton topic."pour les mmes raisons car j'ai aussi un travail.  Relisez mes deux premiers topic il est remplis de remerciement car ce forum est prcieux pour moi et pleins de monde... (finalement je rcris un peu ce que je voulais pas rpter ) Voil donc pour ce qui concerne les points.. Enfin non... si j'aide pas de mon cot c'est que d'abord mes capacits sont trs limit et que on mtier me prend beaucoup de temps en novembre pour les spectacles de Dcembre. Alors sauf pour les questions basiques.(enfin plus basique que les miennes) :-)

Ou on met sa signature j'ai pas trouv... une histoire de point aussi ?

----------


## minnesota

Je viens de regarder vite fait, perso, je trouve que tu suis assez bien tes sujets. Si tes connaissances techniques sont modestes, tu peux participer dans les forums actualits et politique, a peut t'apporter beaucoup de points, quoi que c'est pas sans risque  ::aie:: 

En voil dj un  :+1:

----------


## Charvalos

Le forum politique ne rapport pas de points.  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est toute la taverne qui ne rapporte rien, non?

----------


## Aniki

> C'est toute la taverne qui ne rapporte rien, non?


Toute la taverne plus le forum politique.
Mais perso, je pense que tout le forum Actualit ne devrait pas rapporter de points, mais je crois que je l'ai dj dit.  ::whistle::

----------


## minnesota

Toute la taverne non... heureusement  ::mouarf:: 
Et merci Charvalos, au temps pour moi, en plus j'avais milit pour...

----------


## Anomaly

> Mais perso, je pense que tout le forum Actualit ne devrait pas rapporter de points, mais je crois que je l'ai dj dit.


Nous estimons que ceux qui participent aux actualits (qui sont annonces sur les portails) devraient faire attention  ce qu'ils disent, c'est pour a que les points comptent. Un vulgaire troll bas de gamme ou des commentaires sans intrts (visibles depuis le site) devraient tre pnaliss. Bon cela fait aussi parfois des grosses embellies dans les points pour certains messages, mais aucun systme n'est parfait. De plus les actualits peuvent aussi tre postes dans des forums autres qu'Actualits.

Au contraire, sur le forum Politique, rien n'est visible depuis le site, et en politique vous aurez toujours quelqu'un qui estimera que votre opinion "c'est de la m..." et vous moinssera massivement. Avoir un avis politique ne devrait pas tre pnalis (ou favoris) c'est pour a que les points ne comptent pas dessus.

Pour la Taverne, c'est tout simplement parce qu'on souhaite encourager la participation l o elle est utile, essentiellement sur les forums techniques donc, mais aussi sur les actualits o les points de vue apportent quelque chose. Alors que la Taverne, c'est un lieu de dtente, pas vraiment un lieu d'enrichissement de la base de connaissances.  :;): 

Enfin, je suppose que je radote et que tout cela je l'ai dj dit.

----------


## Mdinoc

Ah c'est vrai, j'avais oubli que le forum Politique avait t sorti de la Taverne...

----------


## Aniki

> Nous estimons que ceux qui participent aux actualits (qui sont annonces sur les portails) devraient faire attention  ce qu'ils disent, c'est pour a que les points comptent. Un vulgaire troll bas de gamme ou des commentaires sans intrts (visibles depuis le site) devraient tre pnaliss. Bon cela fait aussi parfois des grosses embellies dans les points pour certains messages, mais aucun systme n'est parfait. De plus les actualits peuvent aussi tre postes dans des forums autres qu'Actualits.
> (...)


Dans ce cas, on pourrait laisser la possibilit de perdre des points dans le forum Actualit mais ne pas comptabiliser les points positifs !
Dcidment, je sens que tu dois m'aimer trs fort au fond de ton coeur avec toutes les propositions bien chiantes  mettre en place que je propose.  ::aie:: 




> (...)
> Enfin, je suppose que je radote et que tout cela je l'ai dj dit.


Ah ben non, moi je ne connaissais pas cette raison poussant  compter les points dans le forum Actualit.
 l'poque, on m'avait dit qu'il fallait y compter les points pour les intervenants non dveloppeur qui ne peuvent pas gagner de points dans les forums techniques.



> (...)
> On ne peut pas supprimer les points dans actualits car il faut considrer le fait que nos membres ne sont pas uniquement des dveloppeurs.
> (...)

----------


## Code62

> (...) Voil donc pour ce qui concerne les points.. Enfin non... si j'aide pas de mon cot c'est que d'abord mes capacits sont trs limit et que on mtier me prend beaucoup de temps en novembre pour les spectacles de Dcembre. Alors sauf pour les questions basiques.(enfin plus basique que les miennes) :-)
> 
> Ou on met sa signature j'ai pas trouv... une histoire de point aussi ?


Hello,

Dans ce cas, un autre moyen efficace de gagner des points est de lire les autres discussions; a permet (en plus d'apprendre pas mal de choses), en votant sur les messages (pouce vert pour ceux que tu juges constructifs/intressants, pouce rouge pour ceux qui ne le sont pas) de gagner des points. De cette faon, tu devrais rapidement atteindre le palier "avatar"  ::): 

Pour la signature, c'est ici: http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...=editsignature (tableau de bord -> Paramtres et options -> modifier la signature) - il me semble qu'elle apparait directement si elle est remplie, sans avoir besoin d'un minimum de points, mais je peux me tromper ^^'

----------


## quidam34

Bonjour et merci de ton lien : 

"dsol vous n'tes pas autoris a avoir de signature "

jean-michel  

merci a tous de vos rponses ... hummm un forum politique qui va rien me ramener mais je m'enfiche... mais bon c'est le meilleurs moyen pour que certain ne rponde plus a vos topics si vous n'tes pas de leur avis? non ?

jean-michel


Ps : je suis deuxime fois papy depuis ce matin... ok cela n'intresse personne mais j'avais envie de la dire !  :-)

----------


## Aniki

> (...)
> merci a tous de vos rponses ... hummm un forum politique qui va rien me ramener mais je m'enfiche... mais bon c'est le meilleurs moyen pour que certain ne rponde plus a vos topics si vous n'tes pas de leur avis? non ?
> (...)


Le moyen le plus rapide de se faire des points serait de plusser  tout va dans le forum actualit.
Sinon, tu peux essayer des trucs du genre "Espionner, c'est mal !" dans les discussions sur PRISM. Ca devrait rapporter pas mal.  :;): 
Dsol, je suis d'humeur taquine.  ::P: 




> (...)
> Ps : je suis deuxime fois papy depuis ce matin... ok cela n'intresse personne mais j'avais envie de la dire !  :-)


Flicitations !  ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

> Dans ce cas, on pourrait laisser la possibilit de perdre des points dans le forum Actualit mais ne pas comptabiliser les points positifs !
> [...]
> Ah ben non, moi je ne connaissais pas cette raison poussant  compter les points dans le forum Actualit.
>  l'poque, on m'avait dit qu'il fallait y compter les points pour les intervenants non dveloppeur qui ne peuvent pas gagner de points dans les forums techniques.


C'est aussi vrai j'ai oubli de le mentionner. D'o une des raisons pour aussi comptabiliser les votes positifs (mais pas en double, faut pas non plus dconner), et puis le but n'est pas d'avoir une Usine  Gaz, dj qu'on nous a dit plus haut que c'tait "compliqu", alors si on commence  compter sur certains forums les points qu' moiti, on est bien parti pour l'Usine  Gaz.

----------


## Aniki

> C'est aussi vrai j'ai oubli de le mentionner. D'o une des raisons pour aussi comptabiliser les votes positifs (mais pas en double, faut pas non plus dconner), et puis le but n'est pas d'avoir une Usine  Gaz, dj qu'on nous a dit plus haut que c'tait "compliqu", alors si on commence  compter sur certains forums les points qu' moiti, on est bien parti pour l'Usine  Gaz.


Dans ce cas, je me permets de ressortir (pour la troisime fois, dsol  ::aie:: ) l'ide que j'avais propos il y a deux ans :



> (...)
> Dans ce cas on pourrait pas avoir 2 stats, une Actualit et une forum technique ? 
> (...)


En fait on aurait une stat "Sociale" et une "Technique".
On ne gagnerait des points techniques qu'en participant aux discussions techniques (+ votes sur forum techniques) et proposant des articles/sources.

La stat "Sociale", quant  elle, comptabiliserait l'ensemble de l'activit d'un membre (post, vote, publication, modration, etc). Tout le reste en gros.

Tout a pour ne pas perdre de vue l'utilit premire de ce site, qui est l'entre-aide dans le domaine du dveloppement informatique (ainsi que toute autre question technique touchant  l'informatique dans une moindre mesure).

Voila.
Je sais, je suis chiant...

----------


## fsmrel

> Ps : je suis deuxime fois papy depuis ce matin... ok cela n'intresse personne mais j'avais envie de la dire !  :-)


Flicitations de la part d'un autre papy !

----------


## Anomaly

> En fait on aurait une stat "Sociale" et une "Technique".


Donc avoir deux valeurs de points, "sociale" et "technique". Ai-je dj mentionn le fait de ne pas vouloir une Usine  Gaz ?  :;): 

Je suis toujours contre, toujours pour les mmes raisons.

----------


## Marc Lussac

On rflchira peut tre  amliorer le systme dans le futur mais  la c'est  pas possible de le changer  court terme pour l'instant car Anomaly (et le reste de l'quipe de dveloppement) travaille sur des projets de la plus haute importance, pour amliorer les services, amliorations utiles qui vont pas tarder   arriver  :;): 

En attendant je voulais vous rappeler que si vous tes un expert technique dans votre domaine, ou simplement comptent ou expriment, personne ne pourra faire aussi bien que vous, et si vous voulez qu'il y ai du contenu de qualit pour le club vous pouvez proposer vos participations dans bien des domaines, exemples : crire des articles, cours, tutoriels, billet blogs, actualits, tlchargements  (outils et codes sources), corriger des publications, faire des critiques de livres, participer aux FAQ's, et aussi participer  la modration des forums, votre aide est bienvenue  ::fleche::  *Participez*  ::ccool:: 

Merci  tous pour vos avis  ::ccool::

----------


## Aniki

> Donc avoir deux valeurs de points, "sociale" et "technique". Ai-je dj mentionn le fait de ne pas vouloir une Usine  Gaz ? 
> (...)


Oui, je crois avoir dj lu a quelque part...  ::P: 
Et je te comprends parfaitement.

----------


## Anomaly

Chers membres du Club Developpez.com,

Comme vous le savez, dernirement le rseau social du Club Developpez.com s'est enrichi en permettant  chacun d'entre vous de pouvoir renseigner, si vous le dsirez, votre parcours professionnel dans les moindres dtails, en y incluant vos comptences, votre formation, votre CV et votre position sur la carte du monde.

Il est donc temps de valoriser ces nouveaux paramtres dans le calcul des points de chaque membre !

De nouveaux lments sont pris en compte dans le calcul :
- Les certifications professionnelles : 50 points par certification valide
- Les votes reus sur les comptences du profil pro : 5 points par comptence et par vote
- Les votes donns sur les comptences du profil pro : 1 point par comptence et par vote

Le bonus personnel passe  un maximum de 20 % :
- Sexe renseign : 1 %
- Nom renseign : 4 % (inchang)
- Prnom renseign : 4 % (inchang)
- ge affich : 2 %
- Pays renseign : 1 %
- Code postal : 4 % (d'office accords si vous avez renseign un pays autre que la France)
- Votre position sur la carte du monde : 4 % ( noter que ce paramtre peut tre renseign indpendamment des deux prcdents)

Le bonus professionnel passe  un maximum de 20 % :
- Activit renseigne : 4 %
- Secteur d'activit renseign : 4 %
- CV mis en ligne : 4 %
- Formation renseigne : 4 %
- Parcours professionnel renseign : 4 %

Les autres bonus (newsletter et aide sur le Chat) restent inchangs  10 % chacun.

Vous pouvez trouver la formule complte de calcul des points dans cette discussion : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d1/...r/#post7324094

----------


## Anomaly

Un recalcul gnral est en cours, vu que certains coefficients existants ont t changs. Tout le monde devrait tre  jour d'ici 2 heures environ. Merci pour votre patience.  ::ccool::   :;):

----------


## Marc-L

Bonjour,

cela explique la raison de ma perte d'une toile depuis hier 

Edit : entre temps je l'ai rcupre avec deux tiers des points perdus

----------


## alassanediakite

Salut
Est-ce normale que je perde presque 60 points?
@+
EDIT:
Vu ce qui est perdu par ami, j'ai vraiment pas  me plaindre ::oops::  ::ave::

----------


## GTSLASH

a sert a quoi ces points ? (C'est pas un troll c'est une vrai question)

----------


## lvr

> a sert a quoi ces points ? (C'est pas un troll c'est une vrai question)


Juste  ton go personnel... si tu le mets l-dedans.

Exemple personnel. Comme je suis un dveloppeur plutt nul, je viens sur dvlp plus pour poser des questions que pour y rpondre. Pourtant je suis "Membre Expert"... 
Et mon seul moyen de gagner des points est de sortir une bonne vanne bien consensuelle. Et a marche en gnral. 

Donc ces toiles et ces points, a vaut ce que a vaut et il ne faut pas exagrment s'y fier.

----------


## Aniki

> Comme vous le savez, dernirement le rseau social du Club Developpez.com s'est enrichi en permettant  chacun d'entre vous de pouvoir renseigner, si vous le dsirez, votre parcours professionnel dans les moindres dtails, en y incluant vos comptences, votre formation, votre CV et votre position sur la carte du monde.
> (...)


Est-ce que DVP va tablir de nouvelles statistiques avec ces nouvelles donnes rcoltes ?
Plus gnralement, est-ce qu'il est prvu de recalculer les statistiques  court ou/et  long terme?

----------


## Anomaly

> Est-ce normale que je perde presque 60 points?


Etant donn que certains des bonus ont t diminus pour "faire de la place" pour les nouveaux bonus apports par le profil pro, oui c'est normal.  :;): 




> a sert a quoi ces points ? (C'est pas un troll c'est une vrai question)


Question souvent demande : l'intrt purement mcanique des points est le passage du seuil de 25 points qui donne accs aux privilges membres. Hormis a, il n'y a pas d'avantage particulier. C'est cens tre simplement un systme ludique d'valuation de la participation de chacun, mais il n'y a rien  gagner (hormis ce fameux seuil, donc).




> Est-ce que DVP va tablir de nouvelles statistiques avec ces nouvelles donnes rcoltes ?
> Plus gnralement, est-ce qu'il est prvu de recalculer les statistiques  court ou/et  long terme?


Je ne suis pas bien sr de comprendre ta question. Si tu parles des donnes du profil pro, tu es hors sujet ici sur cette discussion  propos des points. Pour rpondre cependant  ta question, Developpez ne revend aucune information personnelles. Les informations "profil pro" vous dcrivent face aux autres membres du forum, et peuvent parfois vous permettre d'tre contact par un recruteur pour une proposition de poste (via notre intermdiaire ; il n'est pas prvu que les recruteurs aient accs au fichier directement ou indirectement) mais vous pouvez naturellement vous y opposer (ou ne rien remplir), tout est prvu dans ledit profil pro.  :;):

----------


## alassanediakite

> a sert a quoi ces points ? (C'est pas un troll c'est une vrai question)


En restant dans lanonymat, certes a ne vous sert  rien. Pour ma part je trouve que c'est une trs bonne rfrence.
@+

----------


## f-leb

Tiens ?  Je m'aperois que j'ai gagn 5 points pour un vote reu sur comptence dans le profil pro.

Pourtant dans mon profil pro je n'ai "aucune comptence dclare", comment est-ce possible ::aie::  ?

----------


## mbk28

c'est vraiment le parcours du combattant pour retrouver comment on peux se connecter, pas trouv sur la page d'accueil ::furax::

----------


## bouye

> Votre position sur la carte du monde


Une carte du monde dans le profil, o a ?  ::koi:: 

EDIT - tant que j'y suis, je n'ai toujours pas trouv comment crer un profil pro. Si je vais sur mon profil (ce qui n'est pas dj franchement vident  trouver en soit puisque le tableau de bord du forum ne contient pas de lien qui y mne directement) et que je clique sur "Voir le profil pro" dans le menu de gauche, je finis invariablement sur la page de garde du site...

----------


## Auteur

> Une carte du monde dans le profil, o a ?


ici : http://www.developpez.com/carte-des-membres/

----------


## bouye

Mouai encore un truc qui aurait put tre link dans les profils, le tableau de bord ou mme dans le courrier envoy...  ::roll::

----------


## Anomaly

> Mouai encore un truc qui aurait put tre link dans les profils, le tableau de bord ou mme dans le courrier envoy...


Oui h bien a y est aussi. "Profil Pro", accessible aussi bien depuis les messages que depuis le profil forum, puis onglet "Localisation".  :;):

----------


## pascaland

--------------
Adresse URL de redirection non valide (http://www.developpez.com/)
--------------

Votre envoi ne peut pas tre excut car vous avez t identifi avant que le reste de la page ne fut affiche.

Veuillez revenir en arrire et de recharger la fentre prcdente.
Forum du club des dveloppeurs et IT Pro
--------------

----------


## bouye

> Oui h bien a y est aussi. "Profil Pro", accessible aussi bien depuis les messages que depuis le profil forum, puis onglet "Localisation".


Voir mon premier message...

----------


## Anomaly

Pourtant ton profil pro est bien fonctionnel. Quant  un accs direct  ton profil depuis le forum y'a de nombreux moyens : cliquer sur ton pseudo  gauche du bouton de "Tableau de bord", ou cliquer sur le menu droulant  gauche d'un message qui t'appartient.

----------


## Anomaly

Bonjour  toutes et  tous,

Une petite mise  jour du systme de points vient d'tre faite.

Suite  de nombreux abus sur les votes ngatifs par certains troubles ftes, dsormais un vote ngatif ne rapporte plus de point  celui qui le pose.

Le vote ngatif fait toujours perdre un point  celui qui le reoit en revanche, sauf si c'est sur un forum Politique ou Taverne.

Avec ce changement, nous esprons liminer les "Star racers" qui comptent sur le fait de voter pour gagner des points au dpend des autres, mais galement de valoriser davantage le vote positif, pour encourager ainsi la participation positive, les bonnes rponses et les avis arguments. Le vote ngatif reste cependant pour vous permettre de pnaliser les trolls, les messages sans arguments et les rponses fausses.

Un recalcul est en cours (cela sera termin d'ici deux heures). Naturellement ceci va provoquer une petite baisse des points de chacun, dsol.  ::oops:: 

Nous vous remercions pour votre comprhension.

----------


## ok.Idriss

> Un recalcul est en cours (cela sera termin d'ici deux heures). Naturellement ceci va provoquer une petite baisse des points de chacun, dsol.


Je vais perdre tout mes points  ::cry:: 

 ::dehors:: 

P.S : plaisanterie  part, c'est une trs bonne nouvelle, le systme s'amliore de plus en plus  ::ave::

----------

